# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Ρομίλντα [Romilda - Pride Of Canterbury - Free Enterprise VIII]

## Spyros

Γεννηθηκε το 1974 στην Αγγλια και ταξιδευε με τα σινιαλα της Townsend Thoresen μεταξυ Dover και Zeebrugge ως FREE ENTERPRIZE VIII (8). Tη γραμμη αυτη συνεχισε μεχρι το 1987. 
Στα τελη αυτης της χρονιας περναει στην P&O μετονομαζεται σε PRIDE OF CANTERBURY και αλλαζει δρομολογιο σε Dover-Boulogne. To 1991 πωλειται μεν σε αλλη εταιρεια αλλα παραμενει στην P&O European ναυλωμενο αυτη τη φορα.
Μεχρι το 1993 αυτο ομως οπου πλεον παιρνει και το ονομα που εχει μεχρι τωρα και ολοι το γνωρισαμε... Ως ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ δηλαδη με τα σινιαλα της GA Ferries, αντικαθιστωντας το προηγουμενο ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ (νυν ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ και πρωην ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΕΚΑΤ/ΝΗ, ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ 2)
Το ονομα αυτο εχει προελθει σαν φορος τιμης στα μεχρι τοτε πολυ επιτυχημενα πλοια της εταιρειας *ΡΟ*δανθη,*ΜΙΛ*ενα και *ΝΤΑ*λιανα. Με αυτο το ονομα συνεχιζει μεχρι και σημερα να υπαρχει στην ακτοπλοια μας εχοντας περασει απο πολλα σταδια σχολιασμου απο τον κοσμο...Αλλοι το ειπαν "αντιτορπιλικο" λογω της ιδιομορφης πλωρης του, αλλοι απλως το χλευασαν ως "Βρωμιλντα", απασχολησε πολλες φορες τα ΜΜΕ λογω των καθυστερησεων που ειχε στα δρομολογια του. Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι δεν περασε διολου απαρατηρητο αλλα και το οτι εξυπηρετησε πολυ αρκετα νησια στα σχεδον 14 χρονια του στην Ελλαδα...Σημερα συνεχιζει ακομα τα δρομολογια του εχοντας στις αποσκευες του πολλα πολλα μιλια αγονης, ατελειωτεις πλευσιμες ωρες και μαζι αρκετους φιλους πλεον που το στηριζουν παρα τα 14 μιλια με τα οποια ταξιδευει τους τελευταιους μηνες...
Καλα του ταξιδια!

----------


## Giorgos_D

Aν θυμάμαι καλά είχε και κάποιο πρόβλημα με τη σημαία την πρώτη του χρονιά στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## cortomaltese

Πολυ καλα θυμασαι, το βαπορι ηρθε Πειραια ανοιξη 1993 με τα μπλε της P&O, εκανε μετασκευη και περιπου αρχες καλοκαιριου ηταν ετοιμο να μπει ακτοπλοϊα. Κυβερνηση Μητσοτακη-Δ.Α.Ν.Ε. η συγχωρεμενη στα φορτε της, ο Μακαρος ηθελε σωνει και καλα Δωδεκανησα, ο Παυλιδης ουτε να το ακουει. Και ετσι ο Μακαρος εκανε αλλη μια ιστορικη κινηση, τελετη καθαιρεσης της Ελληνικης σημαιας στον Πειραια, το βαπορι σηκωσε Μαλτα και πηγε μαζι με το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ εκεινο το καλοκαιρι Πατρα-Ηγουμενιτσα-Κερκυρα-Αγκονα. Αν πας σημερα Αγκονα εξω απο το τερμιναλ δεξια θα δεις το ταμπελακι της GA μαζι με τις αλλες εταιρειες. Τελος παντων, τον Οκτωβρη γινονται εκλογες και πρινα καλα καλα βγει ο Αντρεας ο Κατσιφαρας δινει 2 αδειες για Δωδεκανησα στο Μακαρο, μια ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ για ΠΑΤΜΟ ΛΕΡΟ ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟ ΚΩ ΡΟΔΟ και μια στο ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ για οτιδηποτε ενδιαμεσο αναμεσα στη Ροδο και τον Πειραια. Μαλιστα ηταν το πρωτο μεγαλο βαορι μου πηγε Λειψους και Αγαθονησι απο Πειαραια. Πρωτος καπετανιος ο Γιωργος Χλωρος μεχρι το 94 που πεθανε ο Δελιεζας και πηγε στο ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ, στο ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ για μια τριετια μετα ο Γιωργος Λιολιος, μετα περασανε πολοι και το βαπορι ανφιβαλω αν υπαρχει λιμανι του Αιγαιου που να μην εχει παει εστω και μια φορα

----------


## George

Ερώτη*ξ*η: Το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ άλλαξε σημαία τότε; Γιατί έχω μια φωτο του στην Κέρκυρα με Ελληνική.

----------


## cortomaltese

Oχι, το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ δεν αλλαξε ποτε σημαια οπως και κανενα αλλο του επιβατικου στολου του Μακαρου εκτος το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ τοτε. Μεχρι εκεινο το καλοκαιρι το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ εκανε 2 δρομολογια ΠΑΡΟ ΝΑΞΟ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ και 2 ΠΑΡΟ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ ΡΟΔΟ μαζι με το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ εναλλακτικα και με παραλαγες  ΚΑΣΟ ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟ και οτι αλλο βολευε κατα καιρους.

----------


## Giorgos_D

> το βαπορι ανφιβαλω αν υπαρχει λιμανι του Αιγαιου που να μην εχει παει εστω και μια φορα


Γαύριο....
Εχει πιάσει ποτέ Γαύριο; Δε νομίζω.... :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## cortomaltese

Εδω με πιανεις αδιαβαστο, μαλον εχεις δικιο αν και κανενα δεκεμβρη 3 το πρωϊ απο Κακοσαλεσι για Καταπολα Αστυπαλαια Iskederun Alexandria μπορει και να μπουκαρησε και να μην το πηρε χαμπαρι κανενας...ε δε γινεται να ειμαστε παντου την ιδια ωρα εε..

----------


## Giorgos_D

Λόγω της θέσης του το Γαύριο (Ανδρος) δε βολέυει για τα κυκλαδίτικα που κάνουν άγονη. Κατά καιρούς έχουν περάσει κάποια της ΝΕΛ ή ο Ανεμος(νυν Μυρτιδιώτισσα) αλλά η Ρομίλντα δε νομίζω. 
Κανένας από το νησί μπορεί να μας το επιβεβαιώσει;

----------


## cortomaltese

Η λογικη αυτο λεει, μην ξεχναμε ομως οτι ο Μακαρος ειναι απο την Κεφαλονια, καθως επισης και το οτι το δολιο ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ εχει σπασει ολα τα ρεκορ, εχει κανει κατα καιρους οποια γραμμη βολευε-τα περισοτερα χρονια τραβιοτανε Δωδεκανησα, κα επισης οτι ενα φεγγαρι -κατα το 2000 πανω κατω- το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ εκανε ενα φοβερο συνδυασμο επιδοτουμενων που εφευγε απο Καβαλα ή Αλεξανδρουπολη για Μυτιληνη Χιο Σαμο Ικαρια Μυκονο Συρο και μετα χτυπαγε Δυτικες μεχρι Μηλο, ξανα πισω Συρο και μια φορα την εβδομαδα Πειραια. Και αντε παλι πισω, δρομολογιο που εμπαινε μεσα το πληρωμα και μονο.
Απο τον Κεφαλονιο ολα να τα περιμενει κανεις

----------


## Spyros

Μην ξεχναμε οτι εκανε και στα επτανησα για λιγο...Αντικασταση του Jetferry  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cortomaltese

Πατρα Σαμη Ιθακη κατα το 2001 το χειμωνα και ισως και πιο μετα. Α και σιγουρα δεν πηγε ποτε Αιγινα Μεθανα Πορο !!!

----------


## delta pi

Μα τώρα βρε παιδιά είναι δυνατόν να υποστηρίζουν κάποιοι το *ΡΟΜΟΛΝΤΑ?*

----------


## George

Γιατί να μην το υποστηρίζουν; Το κάθε πλοίο δεν το κάνει ο πλοιοκτήτης του και η προσοχή που του δείχνει. Υπάρχουν εταιρίες που και το ΚΝΩΣΟΣ να είχαν πάλι ρημάδι θα ήταν. ¶σε που το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ φέτος ανακαινίστηκε σε πολλά του σημεία. Όχι βέβαια κάτι τρομερό αλλά αναβαθμίστηκε. Για να μη μιλήσω για το πόσο έχει αδικηθεί από τα ΜΜΕ. Πέρσι όντως έγιναν διάφορα με το εν λόγω πλοίο. Φέτος όμως έβγαλε ένα ολόκληρο καλοκαίρι χωρίς να συμβεί το παραμικρό και παρ'όλα αυτά πάλι του έσερναν τα απίστευτα ακόμα και για μια καθυστέρηση του 20λεπτου τη στιγμή που το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του στόλου της HSW πχ έπαθε βλάβες και όλοι τα έκαναν γαργάρα. Για να μην επεκταθώ όμως σε αυτά τα θέματα άλλο, το κάθε πλοίο χαρακτηρίζεται από τη συμπεριφορά του στη θάλασσα, από την κατασκευή του, από το πλήρωμά του. Και ειδικά σε αυτά τα 3 θέματα το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ βάζει κάτω πολλά νεότευκτα αλλά και πιο παλιά.

----------


## Spyros

> Μα τώρα βρε παιδιά είναι δυνατόν να υποστηρίζουν κάποιοι το *ΡΟΜΟΛΝΤΑ?*


 
Φιλε delta pi...Το συγγεκριμενο τοπικ αφορα την ιστορια των πλοιων της ακτοπλοιας μας κατ'αρχην και οχι το κατα ποσο τα υποστηριζει καποιος ή οχι...
Οι φιλοι μας παραπανω εκαναν καποιες αναφορες σε περιοδους του πλοιου αυτου οπως εχουν γινει και για αλλα πλοια και οπως θα συνεχισουν να γινονται και στο μελλον...
Τωρα αν σε καποιον αρεσει το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ ή το οποιο ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ οφειλουμε να το σεβαστουμε οπως και καθε αλλον που εκφραζει την αποψη του ή θετει τις δικες του γνωσεις στη διαθεση μας για να μαθουμε καποια πραγματακια παραπανω...
Και επειδη εγω συνηθως γραφω αυτες τις ιστοριες κατ'αρχην πρεπει να σου πω πως πολυ θα ηθελα να γραψω και ιστοριες νεοτευκτων αλλα τι να γραψεις ακριβως??? Τα νεοτευκτα μας πλοια τωρα γραφουν τη δικη τους ιστορια και καποια στιγμη οταν θα ειναι "γριουλες" σαν το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ και τα υπολοιπα θα εμαστε σε θεση να θυμιθουμε τη πορεια τους...

----------


## delta pi

Α τότε με συγχωρείτε...

----------


## cortomaltese

Σπυρο συμφωνω και επαυξανω, να σημειωσω επισης οτι για καποιους απο εμας αυτα τα σημερινα "χρεπια" και σκυλοπνιχτες για τους πολλους ειναι κομματι της καραβισιας ενηλικιωσης μας. Επισης καλως 'η κακως ο καπτα Μαναλης και καποιοι λιγοι ακομα ειναι αυτοι που πανε για μια εφημεριδα στη Σικινο εστω και επιδοτουμενα και για αυτο και μονο ωφειλουμε σεβασμο ακομα και στη ΒΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ. Να δηλωσω  τελος οτι η γνωστη και ως stirella του αιγαιου δεν ηταν ποτε απο τα φετιχ μου, αλλα για τα προαναφερθεντα και μονο χαιρομαι οποτε την βλεπω να μπαινει ξημερωματα μες του Αιγαιου τα νησια που αγγελοι φτερουγιζουν-κατα το γνωστο ασμα-.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σταματάει στα μέσα Ιανουαρίου έτσι δεν είναι ?
αν ναί πιο πλοίο θα κάνει τις άγωνες ?

----------


## vassilisman

Mipws xerei kaneis poy mporw na vrw to general arrangement toy ploioy sto internet ?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καλό θα ήταν να μην ξεχνάμε και τα καράβια - εργάτες, στα οποία (πολύ κακώς) στρέφουμε την προσοχή μας μόνο όταν θα τους συμβεί καμμία βλάβη, ή καμμία καθυστέρηση στο δρομολόγιο τους.

Ρομιλντάρα η υπέροχη !!!

ROMILDA.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Χρόνια Πολλά στo μέλος μας Romilda που γιορτάζει σήμερα

----------


## AegeanIslands

Τι κι αν το πλοιο εχει τη χειροτερη φημη,στην ασυνεπεια,στην εμφανιση,στην ταχυτητα,στην εικονα του εν γενει?
Για τους καραβολατρες παραμενει ενα αξιοσημειωτο πλοιο
που δεν εχει εισπραξει επ ουδενι τιποτα απ'οτι εχει προσφερει.
Μακαρι να το φροντιζαν πολυ περισσοτερο γιατι το ιδιο το πλοιο δεν φταιει για τιποτα.
Μια φωτο εξω απο το λιμανι της Πατμου περιμενοντας την αναχωρηση του _Ν.ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ_.
Bromilda.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Mipws xerei kaneis poy mporw na vrw to general arrangement toy ploioy sto internet ?


Να σου πω την αληθεια δεν εχω βρει καπου τα GA plans του πλοιου, αν και τα ψαχνω καιρο τωρα. Αν τα βρεις, πες μου κι εμενα!! (Μη σου πω οτι τα προτιμω σε χαρτινα).

----------


## Romilda

Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον Νίκο για τις ευχές του! Εύχομαι η καινούργια χρονιά να σου φέρει ότι επιθυμεί η καρδιά σου!

----------


## noulos

Αυτή την στιγμή το AIS το δείχνει ανοιχτά του Σουνίου, προς Πειραιά με ταχύτητα 10,6 κόμβους!

----------


## noulos

> Αυτή την στιγμή το AIS το δείχνει ανοιχτά του Σουνίου, προς Πειραιά με ταχύτητα 10,6 κόμβους!


Μάλλον λάθος ήταν αφού τώρα το δείχνει ανοιχτά του Αλίμου με 15.7!

----------


## Apostolos

Ήταν κάποτε το αργό του Αγούδημου... Τελεταία όμως κάτω απο 16 δέν το βλέπω!!!ROMI.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

Φίλε Απόστολε ξέρεις τι της έκαναν μήπως??
Λες να την πήγαν σε κανένα κ.Φουστάνο για lifting??

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Η ατελειωτη Ρομι  :Very Happy:  ..... Καλοταξιδι παντα δεν τη ξεχναμε ποτε στα χρονια που εκανε ακουραστα την Αστυπαλαια ....

Αναχωρηση της την 4/1/08 http://kyriakidis.fotopic.net/p47623475.html

----------


## Leo

Επειδή η φωτό του φίλου Αστυπάλαια (που είναι τέλεια αλλά μακρυνή) δεν δείχνει όλο το μεγαλείο της Mrs Romi..... σας παραθέτω την παρακάτω φωτογραφία για να προσέξετε τι ακριβώς βγάζει η τσιμινιέρα της  :Razz: :

----------


## iletal1

ΤΟ ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΟ ΙΟΥΛΙΟ ΤΟΥ 2007

ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΟ 3-7-2007.jpg

----------


## Romilda

Πολύ καλή!!!!!

----------


## thalassolykos

πολυ καπνιζει αυτο το βαπορι.........

----------


## karystos

Αγώνας δρόμου αυτή την ώρα μεταξύ ROMILDA και ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ από Φολέγανδρο για Σίκινο. Προηγείται το ROMILDA με 15,2 kn έναντι 14,3 kn του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ρομιλντάρα η ατέλειωτη (!!!) χθες το απόγευμα στο μεγάλο μας λιμάνι, λίγη ώρη πριν την άρση του απαγορευτικού.

ROMILDA_1.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εδω στις 6/1/2008 στον Πειραια,η φωτογραφια πανω απο το Αριαδνη στο τελευταιο του δρομολογιο απο Πειραια για Χανια.

Romilda_Peiraias_6_1_2008.jpg

----------


## karystos

Απόπλους του ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ από Πειραία 19.1.08


romi-1.JPG

romi-2.JPG

romi-3.JPG

romi-4.jpg

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Εδω βγαζει περισσοτερο καπνο  ....
tsiminiera.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Εδω βγαζει περισσοτερο καπνο  ....
> tsiminiera.jpg


γυρευε τι καιει.............μαυρο ισως???? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## JASON12345

Ε,είναι χασικλίδικο πλοίο  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Καλοοοοοο γλυκιά μαστούρα (καραβολατρική)  :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

> Ρομιλντάρα η ατέλειωτη (!!!) χθες το απόγευμα στο μεγάλο μας λιμάνι, λίγη ώρη πριν την άρση του απαγορευτικού.
> 
> ROMILDA_1.jpg


Του πάει το φουγάρο της HSW :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## captain 83

Αν και στην πρόσκληση του ΣΑΣ η Ρομίλντα είχε δηλωθεί από Βόλο-Άγιο Κωνσταντίνο προς Σποράδες, στα αποτελέσματα δείχνουν ότι το θέμα πήρε αναβολή.

----------


## Leo

Εμ.... έχει βαπόρι στην περιοχή ο Καπτα Μάκης, το Jet Ferry 1, προφανώς κλώτσησε η HSW  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## captain 83

Είναι και οι άγονες γραμμές στη μέση που μπορεί να τις εκμεταλλευτεί με την Ρομίλντα.

----------


## a.molos

Δύο φωτό της Ρομίλντα, απο την πατρίδα της και απο την νέα της πατρίδα (αρτι αφιχθείσα στο Πέραμα).
romilda..jpg

romilda.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

ευχαριστουμε a.molos.πραγματικα τις τελευταιες μερες,μας προσφερεις ,παλιες,καλες και ιστορικες φωτογραφιες.και παλι ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## Apostolos

Μία χθεσινή της φώτο στην Πάρο με την κιτρινίλα του καιρού
romi paros.jpg

----------


## parianos

Αποστολε, ησουνα στην Παρο χθες?

----------


## Apostolos

Ναι αμε!!!!

----------


## Νaval22

Περίεργη η πόρτα πίσω απο το visor σα πόρτα ντουλάπας είναι  :Razz:

----------


## speedrunner

Kalhspera 

eimai neo melos sto forum kai eipa na sas pw ena geia me mia foto
to Romilda prin apo ligh wra sto limani thw folegandrou

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία φίλε *speedrunner*.

Ευχαριστούμε και καλωσόρισες !!!

----------


## NAXOS

ΠΡΙΝ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΣΟΥΡΟΥΠΟ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΞΟΥ ΠΑΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΡΕΜΕΤΖΟ ΜΕ ....ΠΥΓΜΕΝΑ ΝΕΡΑ.

----------


## Nautikos II

Στον Λιμενα του Αγιου Κηρυκου κατεπλευσε στης *6/4/2008* τις πρωινες ωρες, το Ε/Γ Ο/Γ Ρομιλντα, στην θεση ΄΄Ακρομωλιο΄΄ λωγο των δυσμενων καιρικων συνθηκων που επικρατουσαν στον Λιμενα, και ενω ειχαν επιβιβαστει οι μισοι επιβατες περιπου, το πλοιο ενημερωσε την Λιμενικη Αρχη, οτι θα μεθορμησει σε ασφαλεστερο σημειο, στην θεση ΄΄Πλατεια΄΄
Κατα την μεθορμηση του πλοιου, το πλοιο ενημερωσε τις Λιμενικες Αρχες, οτι 73 χρονος λιποθυμισε στο *ΓΚΑΡΑΖ* και χρειαζοταν ασθενοφορο κατα την προσδεση του πλοιου, αμεσα κατευθασε ασθενοφορο, ενω δυο ιατροι, οι οποιοι βρισκοταν τυχαια στο Λιμανι προεβησαν, σε καρδιοαναπνευστικη αναζωογονηση στον 73 χρονο ασθενη, εν συνεχεια μεταφερθηκε στο κεντρο Υγειας Ικαριας οπου και διαπιστωθικε ο θανατος του.
Η σορος του θα μεταφερθει στην Ιατροδικαστικη Υπηρεσια Συρου η Πειραια, για νεκροψια νεκροτομη. *Προνακριση διενεργειτε απο την Λιμενικη Αρχη, Αγιου Κηρυκου*
*Πηγη ΥΕΝ*

----------


## Haddock

Να καλημερίσω τον Λέο με μια φωτογραφία που εμπνέει νησιώτικο και καραβολατρικό αέρα...

Copyright - Πηγή

romilda_koufonisi.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Πριν απο μιση ωρα στον καταπελτη υπηρχε μια ψησταρια και πανω της τα μπριτζολικια:mrgreen:

----------


## eliasaslan

Παιδιά, ταξίδευα με το BS2 από Πειραιά για Λέρο και είδα το Ρομίλντα λίγα μέτρα πιο πέρα κατασκότεινο... Πήγα μέχρι τον καταπέλτη και δεν είδα κανέναν μα κανέναν φύλακα... πώς γίνεται αυτό?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Απλο. Ειναι εκτος για επισκευη, και ο φυλακας ειχε πεταχτει για το καλεσμα της φυσης, ή καμια βολτα εντος!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...και είδα το Ρομίλντα λίγα μέτρα πιο πέρα κατασκότεινο...


Όταν λες το είδες, πότε εννοείς ? Γιατί -τουλάχιστον- χθες, το πλοίο βρισκόταν στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη, όπως έχουμε πει και *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## eliasaslan

> Όταν λες το είδες, πότε εννοείς ? Γιατί -τουλάχιστον- χθες, το πλοίο βρισκόταν στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη, όπως έχουμε πει και *ΕΔΩ*.


Το Σάββατο, 10 Μαϊου...

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο βγήκε απο την δεξαμενή με τα ύφαλα να αστράφτουν!

----------


## navigation

Σημερίνη φωτογραφία του στον Πειραιά

----------


## speedrunner

Ξεκινάει σήμερα τα δρομολόγια της μετά τον δεξαμενισμό.
Στις 17:00 απο Πειραιά για Σύρο - Πάρο - Νάξο - Ίο - Σίκινο - Φολέγανδρο - Σαντορίνη - Ανάφη.

----------


## marsant

H ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑΡΑ σημερα μετα την ανανεωση της χτυπαγε πολλα 16αρια.Μερικες φορες μαλιστα περασε τα 16 μιλια.

----------


## raflucgr

Romilda leaving Piraeus on 16/07/07.

Lucas

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Thak you very much.Very good photograph.

----------


## Speedkiller

Βλέπω καλά η με γελούν τα μάτια μου???

----------


## speedrunner

καλά βλέπεις, μετά τον δεξαμενισμό πάει λίγο ποιο γρήγορα το έχω παρατηρήσει. σταθερα στα 16 και αν θέλουν και λίγο παραπάνω.

----------


## eliasaslan

Μπράβο στα παιδιά!!

----------


## Rocinante

Η αγαπητη Ρομιλντα εξερχομενη του λιμενος σημερα το πρωι ( και αφου λιγα δευτερολεπτα πριν ο κοσμος ειδε ενα τρελο να τρεχει προς ενα αυτοκινητο φωναζοντας ΦΤΟΥ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΕΕΕΕΕΣ ) ευτυχως προλαβα.

romilda.JPG

----------


## Νικόλας

όμορφη φότο μπράβο φίλε αλλά δεν μπορείς να πείς ο Αγούδημος έχει φροντήσει μια χαρά για το περιβάλλον και για βοήθεια και ως πρότυπο παράδειγμα έχει πάντα το Μυρτιδιότησα :Very Happy:

----------


## eliasaslan

καλόοοοοοοοοοοοο

----------


## iletal1

ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΛΙΓΟΗΜΕΡΗ ΔΙΑΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΟ (25/6/08-2/7/08) ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΛΕΙΠΕΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΕΙ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ . ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΗ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΣΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΟΖΕΣ . :Wink: 

ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ0001.jpg

ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ0002.jpg

ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ0003.jpg

ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ0004.jpg

ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ0005.jpg

----------


## iletal1

ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ.................

ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ0006.jpg

ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ0007.jpg

ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ0008.jpg

ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ0009.jpg

ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ0010.jpg

----------


## iletal1

ΚΑΙ ΔΥΟ ΤΕΛΑΕΥΤΑΙΕΣ ΜΑΙ ΜΕΡΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΦΥΓΩ.

ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ ΙΟΣ0001.jpg

ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ ΙΟΣ0002.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Μας Πέθανες φίλε μου... :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

Παρακαλειται ,το πλοιο ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ ,να προσελθει ,στα πλησιεστερο Λιμεναρχειο, για ελεγχο Καυσαεριων.Δεν παει αλλο η κατασταση.Ελεος........:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Παρακαλειται ,το πλοιο ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ ,να προσελθει ,στα πλησιεστερο Λιμεναρχειο, για ελεγχο Καυσαεριων.Δεν παει αλλο η κατασταση.Ελεος........:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Καταρχήν να ευχαριστήσω το φίλο για τις πανεμορφες φώτο που μας χάρισε από το πανέμορφο νησί,κατα δεύτερον φίλε scoufgian το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ από τότε που το είδα πρώτη φορά-μικρούλης ακόμα :Razz: -τέτοιο ντουμάνι βγάζε :Razz: ι

----------


## marsant

Χθες το βραδυ σε κεντρικο δελτιο ειδησεων ο παρουσιαστης τα εχωνε στο Ρομιλντα μιλωντας για σωληνες που τρεχουν και κουβαδες που βαζουν απο κατω καθως και για τις τιμες των φαγητων μεσα στο πλοιο.Ο καπετανιος κ. Λυγνος απαντησε οτι μπορει και σε σπιτι να τρεξει νερο απο εναν σωληνα και οτι ειναι μεμονομενο περιστατικο και οποτε θελουν να στειλουν καμερες να δουν οτι ειναι ολα οκ και επισκεαυστηκαν.Οσο για τις τιμες ο πλοιαρχος απαντησε οτι δεν ειναι μονο η δικια του εταιρια αλλα ολες λιγο πολυ ακριβες.Εγω παντως θα συμφωνησω απολυτα με τον καπετανιο του Ρομιλντα.Παντως φαινεται τα καναλια να ψαχνονται παλι σε καραβια του Αγουδημου για να βγαλουν καμια ειδηση,ελεος πια!Η συνεχεια θα δοθει και παλι σημερα στο κεντρικο δελτιο.

----------


## nautikos

> Χθες το βραδυ σε κεντρικο δελτιο ειδησεων ο παρουσιαστης τα εχωνε στο Ρομιλντα...


Το ρεπορταζ μιλουσε επισης και για καμπινες πληρωματος που δινονται στους επιβατες με διακανονισμο πανω στο πλοιο ενω τα πρακτορεια δινουν την ιδια ωρα μηδενικη διαθεσιμοτητα σε καμπινες. Αραγε μπορει να ισχυει αυτο?

----------


## speedrunner

> Το ρεπορταζ μιλουσε επισης και για καμπινες πληρωματος που δινονται στους επιβατες με διακανονισμο πανω στο πλοιο ενω τα πρακτορεια δινουν την ιδια ωρα μηδενικη διαθεσιμοτητα σε καμπινες. Αραγε μπορει να ισχυει αυτο?


Δεν γνωρίζω αν είναι οι καμπίνες του πληρώματος, πάντως σίγουρα όταν το σύστημα δείχνει ότι δεν υπάρχει καμπίνα, μέσα στο καράβι μπορείς να βρεις, ποιο ακριβά φυσικά.

----------


## JASON12345

Ρε παιδιά τι ζορί τραβάει ο ΑΝΤ1 με την ρομίλντα επιτέλους...

----------


## marsant

Σε συνεχεια λοιπον πριν λιγο στο κεντρικο δελτιο του Αντ1 για το Ρομιλντα τους τα ειπε μια χαρα ο κυριος Λυγνος και δεν ξερανε τι να πουνε.Αρχικα για τις τιμες οτι παιζουν οι ιδιες σε ολα τα πλοια(11ε για μια μακαροναδα και μια μπυρα ηταν ο λογος που ειχε κολλησει ο γνωστος παρουσιαστης),Στο τελος τονισε με νοημα ο καπετανιος(πολυ σωστα) οτι οπως πανε στα καραβια του Αγουδημου με....κρυφες καμερες να πανε και στις αλλες εταιριες και οχι φατσα καρτα.....Οποιος καταλαβε καταλαβε......Για αλλη μια φορα θα συμφωνησω με τα λεγομενα του καπετανιου γιατι συνεχεια πολεμανε τον Αγουδημο..Ας τα βγαλει τα καραβια και αυτος και θα κλαψουν πολλα μικρα νησακια...

----------


## Haddock

Οι μεγαλοκαναλάρχες θυμούνται την κάθε Ρομίλντα, Δημητρούλα του Καπτα Μάκη, κάθε Ιούλιο και Αύγουστο... Από Σεπτέμβριο, και ειδικά τον χειμώνα, η προσοχή θα στραφεί σε άλλα θέματα που γεμίζουν τα ταμεία των μέσων μαζικής αποχαύνωσης :mrgreen:

----------


## sylver23

θυμαμαι πριν λιγα χρονια,ειχανε βγαλει σε ενα παραθυρο τον καπεταν γατο κ ο εκφωνητης του εριχνε διαφορα κ επισης ενας της κυβερνησης.εκεινος δεν μιλουσε.οποτε καποια στιγμη τα παιρνει κρανιο κ λεει-αμα παρω ολα μου τα καραβιΑ κ τα βαλω αδριατικη να δω τι θα κανετε τοτε στην αγονη-


για εμενα κορυφαια ατακα

---φυσικα κ δεν τον υποστηριζω για την κατασταση καποιων καραβιων του,ουτε για την ταχυτητα που κατα την γνωμη μου τα παει(πχ απο οτι ξερω το δημητρουλα εχει 20 μιλια δρομο κ το παει με 16 αντε 17-αμα κανω λαθος ζηταω συγγνωμη)

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Είναι γεγονός ότι όσες φορές και να έχω κατέβει στο μεγάλο μας λιμάνι, δεν έχω δει ποτέ να στέκονται στους καταπέλτες των πλοίων 
του καπτάν Μάκη Αγούδημου μπράβοι με καλάσνικοφ, οι οποίοι να επιβιβάζουν με το ζόρι στα πλοία τους άμοιρους επιβάτες.

Πέρνοντας αυτό ως δεδομένο δύο υποθέσεις (νομίζω) ότι μπορούμε να κάνουμε :

1ον. Οι επιβάτες επιβιβάζονται στα πλοία του κάπταν Μάκη επειδή τα προτιμούν από άλλα πλοία (υποθέσεις κάνουμε, έτσι ???). 
Σε αυτή την περίπτωση νομίζω δεν μπορούμε να πούμε τίποτα άλλο.

2ον. Οι επιβάτες επιβιβάζονται στα πλοία του κάπταν Μάκη επειδή δεν έχει δρομολόγιο την δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή κάποιο καλύτερο πλοίο 
για να ταξιδέψουν, ή δεν βρήκαν εισιτήριο για κάποιο καλύτερο πλοίο.
Σε αυτή την περίπτωση την μικρότερη ευθύνη πιστεύω ότι έχει ο κάπταν Μάκης. 

Ο άνθρωπος αυτά τα πλοία έχει, αυτά διαθέτει. Η αγορά ελεύθερη, σε δημοκρατία ζούμε (φαντάζομαι), όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε. 
Είτε οι ''πιστοί'' αυτοί λέγονται ''κράτος'' είτε ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία.

Υ.Γ. Τον κάπταν Μάκη δεν τον έχω δει ποτέ μου δια ζώσης, και ούτε έχω κανένα απολύτως συμφέρον που να σχετίζεται με την εταιρεία του. 
Απλά προσπαθώ να σας μεταφέρω κάποιες πολύ πολύ απλές αρχές πολιτικής οικονομίας.  :Razz: :?

----------


## speedrunner

Το σίγουρο είναι ότι ο Αντ1 δεν έχει αδικο σε αυτά που λέει, η κατάσταση στα καράβια του Αγούδημου έιναι τραγική, και ας μην πω για τα υπόλυπα ας πώ για το Ρομίλντα που το έχω φάει στην μάπα πολλές φορές "ΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΙΚΑ"
δεν είναι δυνατον εν έτη 2008 να κάνεις 12 και 16 ώρες για να φτάσεις στον προορισμό σου την στιγμη που πριν απο δέκα χρόνια έκανες 8,5 και 9.
Για το τομέα της καθαριώτητας, άστο καλύτερα, δεν μπορώ να ξεχάσω το καλοκαίρι που έβγαιναν οι επιβάτες απο το πλοίο και τους έτρεχαν στο ιατρίο επιδη είχαν τσιμπίματα απο κοριούς.:?:?:?

----------


## mike_rodos

21 Aυγούστου  2003 ή 2002 (δεν θυμάμαι καλά) ήταν  και  η  τελευταία  φόρα  που  επέλεξα  πλοίο  της GA. Το δρομολόγιο ήταν Ρόδο - Ηράκλειο με το Μιλένα, ώρα αναχώρησης 17:00, μπαίνω στο πλοίο 16:15 περίπου, εκείνη την ώρα γινόταν ένας καβγάς στην reception για την μή λειτουργία του κλιματισμού, η απάντηση του πληρώματος τότε ήταν επείδη το πλοίο είναι ακόμη δεμένο στο λιμάνι και δεν δουλεύουν οι μηχανές δεν μπορεί να ανοίξει ο κλιματισμός! Δήλαδή η ηλεκτρογενήτρια ανάβει όταν πάρουν μπροστά οι κύριες μηχανές??? Έλεος δηλαδή!!! Έχει πολλά μείον η GA και καλό είναι να τα διορθώση...

----------


## Leo

Φίλε μου mike_rodos, παλιός γάϊδαρος καινούργια περπατισιά μαθαίνει? Είναι θέμα νοοτροπίας (για να μην μπούμε σε βαθιά νερά, π.χ. πολιτικής της εταιρείας)...κλπ

----------


## Apostolos

Απλά μάλλον δουλέυουν το A/C όταν δουλευει η shaft generator, η ηλεκτρογενητρια δηλ που πέρνει ενέργεια απο τον άξονα της μηχανής (στο συγκεκριμένο απο την μεσαια) για οικονομία μάλλον και για να μήν βάλουν 2η ηλεκτρομηχανη και καίει "τσαμπα" βάζουν A/C μετα την αναχώρηση...

----------


## jvrou

Αδέλφια μόλις γράφτηκα και καλώς σας βρήκα!!
Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον speedrunner για τις ώρε που λέει γιατί εγώ που είμαι από Σίκινο το βιώνω αυτό με τις συγκεκριμένες ώρες πολλές φορές το χρόνο. Δεν λέω να σταματήσει γιατί τότε πολλά μικρά νησάκια όπως το δικό μου θα αντιμετωπίσουν τεράστιο πρόβλημα ιδιαιτέρως τον χειμώνα. Αντίθετα ζητάω μία εναλλακτική επιλογή τοθλάχιστον το καλοκαίρι. Όμως λύση δεν είναι να πάω Ίο με το highspeed 5 και μετά να πάρω την Αρσινόη.
Όσον αφορά το φαγητό δεν είναι λίγο παράλογο να είναι παραπλήσιες οι τιμές της Ρομίλντα με το Κνωσσός??
Άσε που ο Μάκης χ..... για την άγονη και το μόνο που τον νοιάζει είναι οι τεράστιες επιδοτήσεις. Και άδειος να κατεβαίνει πάλι καίρδος έχει.
Αυτές είναι οι σκέψεις μου και πάλι καλώς σας βρήκα!

Υ.Γ Μπήκε κανείς μέσα που άλλαξαν τους καναπέδες στο σαλόνι?? κουκλίτσα έγινε!!
Υ.Γ 2 μήπως ξέρει κάποιος με πόσους κόμβους μπορεί να πάει??

----------


## jvrou

Αυτή την στιγμή πηγαίνει Ίο πάντως με 16,7!!!!!!!!
Φωτο πως βάζουμε?

----------


## Leo

> Αυτή την στιγμή πηγαίνει Ίο πάντως με 16,7!!!!!!!!
> Φωτο πως βάζουμε?


Καλώς ήρθες, διάβασε *εδώ* 
Επίσης στα Προσωπικά Μηνύματα.... για περισσότερα.

----------


## Haddock

Καλημερίζω με μια τζούρα καφέ σκέτη «Ρομίλντα»!



Copyright: W. Poerner

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Στην Νάξο την προηγούμενη Κυριακή....

rolminta1.jpg

rolminta2.jpg

rolminta3.jpg

rolminta4.jpg

rolminta5.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

ωραίος ο Νίκος μας..... :Wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

και μία από μένα. αναχώρηση απο τον πειραιά λίγο πριν την συναντησή μας. λίγο μακρινή βέβαια.....
IMG_0201.JPG

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ρομίλντα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και πίσω του διακρίνεται το Μιλένα.

ROMI.JPG

----------


## SpyrosB

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, είμαι νέος στο φόρουμ και λέω να ξεκινήσω με μια περσινή φωτογραφία της Ρομίλντα, που τραβήχτηκε το ξημέρωμα κατα τον απόπλου της απο τον Μέριχα της Κύθνου. Επειδή όμως η γνήσια που έχω είναι μεγάλη θα ανεβάσω μια που έχω βάλει στο marinetraffic.com μέχρι να μάθω να τις κάνω πιο μικρές :???:

----------


## NAXOS

ΠΡΙΝ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΣΤΗ ΝΑΞΟ

----------


## speedrunner

Με τόσο καπνό δεν την λες και ρομαντική

----------


## .voyager

Ακύρωση του δρομολογίου του πλοίου, που ήταν προγραμματισμένο για τις 17:00. Το δρομολόγιο θα εκτελέσει το Δημητρούλα, φυσικά με καθυστέρηση, τόσο στο δρομολόγιο του πλοίου που αντικαθιστά, όσο και στο αυριανό δικό του...

----------


## scoufgian

> Ακύρωση του δρομολογίου του πλοίου, που ήταν προγραμματισμένο για τις 17:00. Το δρομολόγιο θα εκτελέσει το Δημητρούλα, φυσικά με καθυστέρηση, τόσο στο δρομολόγιο του πλοίου που αντικαθιστά, όσο και στο αυριανό δικό του...


ξερουμε το λογο της ακυρωσης?

----------


## .voyager

Λογικά βλάβη. Δεν είμαι σιγουρος.

----------


## mastrovasilis

και μερικές φωτό απο τα νιάτα της.

Free Enterprise VIII
Townsend Thoresen 1974 - 1987
FreeEnterpriseVIII-TT-01.jpg

Free Enterprise VIII
Pride of Canterbury 
P&O Ferries 1987-1993
FreeEnterpriseVIII-TT-02.jpg

POCanterbury-03.jpg

Romilda
GA Ferries 1993 -
Romilda-02.jpg

πηγή. simplonpc.co.uk

----------


## giannisk88

Πιστεύω οτι η ομορφότερη έκδοση αυτού του πλοίου είναι η τωρινή.Εδώ πάει αυτό που λενε οταν είσαι μικρός\η άσχημη όσο μεγαλώνεις ομορφαίνεις!!! :Very Happy: 
Εεε εντάξει μη το πάρει και πάνω της όμως η Ρομίλντα.Δε συγκρίνετε με άλλους βάπορες...........!! :Smile:

----------


## Leo

Συμφωνώ με τον φίλο giannisk88, κι αν ντουμανίαζει τον τόπο στην κάπνα.

----------


## esperos

Η  ομορφιά  της  πάντως  είναι  παράξενη,  θα  έλεγα  εξωτική.
Παρακάτω  δύο  φώτο  για  τους  θαυμαστές  της,  Στο  Πέραμα  αμέσως  μετά  την  έλευση  της  στην  Ελλάδα  και  μία  άφιξη  της  στον  Πειραιά  με  την  παλιά  της  τουαλέτα  και  καπνίζοντας  ως  συνήθως.

ROMILDA (2).jpg
ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ.jpg

----------


## marsant

Η ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑΡΑ πριν λιγο με 17,2...Χωρις σχολια παρακαλω:grin :Sad: Τυφωνα θα ειχε απο πισω:grin :Smile:

----------


## mastrovasilis

Γειά σου ρε ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ αθάνατη. ¶ντε και 20άρι σε λίγο καιρό...

----------


## Markos

Romilda στο Πειραια

DSC01564.JPG

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Για τους fun του συγκεκριμμένου πλοίου λίγο πριν μπει κυριακή μεσημέρι στο λιμάνι της Πάρου....

rolminta1.jpg

rolminta2.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Αφεντικο η πρωτη ειναι ολα τα λεφτα...

----------


## eliasaslan

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον rocinante, τη δεύτερη την χάλασε αυτό το τσιμεντέντιο άχρηστο τοιχαλάκι δυστηχώς...

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Για τους fun του συγκεκριμμένου πλοίου λίγο πριν μπει κυριακή μεσημέρι στο λιμάνι της Πάρου....
> 
> rolminta1.jpg
> 
> rolminta2.jpg


Γειά σου ρε κατάσκοπε απο την παροναξία. Πάντοτε την σωστή ώρα στο σωστό σημείο.  :Wink:

----------


## giorgos....

*φωτογραφιών συνέχεια με την πρωινή αναχώρηση της Ρομιλντάρας..*

ρομίλντα.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Στον Περαια
003.JPG

----------


## scoufgian

> Στον Περαια
> 003.JPG


γεια σου ρε Σακη με τις πλωρες που μας παρουσιαζεις.........Ευχαριστουμε

----------


## erwdios

Το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ έξω από το λιμάνι της Νάξου

----------


## erwdios

Το τελευταίο φως του ήλιου χτυπάει την πρύμη του

----------


## marsant

Πολυ ωραιες φιλε erwdios!Μου εχει κανει μεγαλη εντυπωση ρε παιδια οτι οποια φωτο και να κοιταξεις του Ρομιλντα παντα εχει πολυ κοσμο στα καταστρωματα της.

----------


## eliasaslan

Όντως, οι φωτογραφίες φίλε Erodios ειναι πολυ ομορφες. Τωρα οσο για τους ανθρωπους στα καταστρωματα, δεν ειναι απιθανο να ειναι κερινε ομοιοματα, η για κατι πιο φθηνο, κουκλες... Όλα τα περιμένει κανεις!!...

----------


## dimitris!

Αν κοιτάξεις το thread του πλοίου αυτού όλες οι φότο του είναι τέλειες..Χαίρομαι για αυτό γιατί είναι ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου..

----------


## MYTILENE

> Πολυ ωραιες φιλε erwdios!Μου εχει κανει μεγαλη εντυπωση ρε παιδια οτι οποια φωτο και να κοιταξεις του Ρομιλντα παντα εχει πολυ κοσμο στα καταστρωματα της.


Μήπως επειδή δε τη παλέυουν μέσα στο πλοίο?????????/Μήπως λέω,μήπως :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## speedrunner

> Μήπως επειδή δε τη παλέυουν μέσα στο πλοίο?????????/Μήπως λέω,μήπως


Μήπως τα ταχύπλοα έχουν γεμίσει και δεν έχουν εισητηρια και ο κοσμος θέλει να παει στην δουλεία του και ΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΙΚΑ περνει το Ρομιλντα????

----------


## jvrou

Ήρθα σήμερα με την Ρομιλντάρα από Σίκινο. Έχω να σας πω ότι φίλος που έψαξε για εισιτήριο την Κυριακή από Σίκινο για Πειραιά δεν βρήκε!!!! Πάντως το καράβι δεν είχε τόσο πολύ κόσμο πια ώστε να μην βγάζουν εισιτήρια. Ειδικά αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι είχαν ποιάσει 10 άτομα τους καναπέδες και κοιμόντουσαν και το πλήρωμα όταν πήγαινε κάποιος να παραπονεθεί πήγαινε κ ξύπναγε έναν, ίσα-ίσα για να κάτσει αυτός που παραπονέθηκε

----------


## giorgos....

ευτυχώς υπάρχουν ακόμα ρομαντικοί που θέλουν να ταξιδέυουν με τα κλασικά συμβατικά πλοία..(και η ρομίλντα είναι ενα απο αυτά) γιατι απλά θέλουν να ζήσουν και να νιώσουν το ταξίδι..
δε λέω, γρήγορα και εξυπηρετικά τα ταχύπλοα, αλλά κλεισμένος μέσα δέν το ζείς το ταξίδι ρε παιδί μου..
ταξιδεύεις με το highspeed για παράδειγμα και δέν μπορείς ούτε να γελάσεις ούτε να κάνεις χαβαλέ με την παρέα σου για να μήν ενοχλείς τους διπλανούς.. είναι σαν να είσαι σε πούλμαν.... πράγμα που δέν συμβαίνει στα συμβατικά..
αυτά είναι προσωπική εμπειρία και προσωπική μου άποψη..

----------


## speedrunner

> ευτυχώς υπάρχουν ακόμα ρομαντικοί που θέλουν να ταξιδέυουν με τα κλασικά συμβατικά πλοία..(και η ρομίλντα είναι ενα απο αυτά) γιατι απλά θέλουν να ζήσουν και να νιώσουν το ταξίδι..
> δε λέω, γρήγορα και εξυπηρετικά τα ταχύπλοα, αλλά κλεισμένος μέσα δέν το ζείς το ταξίδι ρε παιδί μου..
> ταξιδεύεις με το highspeed για παράδειγμα και δέν μπορείς ούτε να γελάσεις ούτε να κάνεις χαβαλέ με την παρέα σου για να μήν ενοχλείς τους διπλανούς.. είναι σαν να είσαι σε πούλμαν.... πράγμα που δέν συμβαίνει στα συμβατικά..
> αυτά είναι προσωπική εμπειρία και προσωπική μου άποψη..



Σίγουρα με το Ρομίλντα το ζεις το ταξίδι σου, το θέμα είναι ότι μέχρι να φτάσεις θα έχεις πεθάνει. :Cool:

----------


## giorgos....

χτύπα ξύλο.. εντάξει, είναι αργό αλλά όχι κ έτσι. μπορεί να κάνει Πειραιά - Πάρο 6,5 ώρες αλλά καταλαβαίνεις ταξίδι. είσαι πάνω σε πλοίο. σε χτυπάει το αεράκι. είναι αλλιώς.. καθένα έχει τη χάρη του.. τα καλά του και τα άσχημα του..

----------


## giorgos....

πάντως και το video clip του Λειβαδά έχει σκηνές γυρισμένες σε πλοίο και μάλιστα συμβατικό, και με πράσινο το deck παρακαλώ.. χεχε..

----------


## Augoustinos

> Η λογικη αυτο λεει, μην ξεχναμε ομως οτι ο Μακαρος ειναι απο την Κεφαλονια, καθως επισης και το οτι το δολιο ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ εχει σπασει ολα τα ρεκορ, εχει κανει κατα καιρους οποια γραμμη βολευε-τα περισοτερα χρονια τραβιοτανε Δωδεκανησα, κα επισης οτι ενα φεγγαρι -κατα το 2000 πανω κατω- το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ εκανε ενα φοβερο συνδυασμο επιδοτουμενων που εφευγε απο Καβαλα ή Αλεξανδρουπολη για Μυτιληνη Χιο Σαμο Ικαρια Μυκονο Συρο και μετα χτυπαγε Δυτικες μεχρι Μηλο, ξανα πισω Συρο και μια φορα την εβδομαδα Πειραια. Και αντε παλι πισω, δρομολογιο που εμπαινε μεσα το πληρωμα και μονο.
> Απο τον Κεφαλονιο ολα να τα περιμενει κανεις



αν και καθυστερημενα (τωρα ειδα το topic) το πλοιο εφευγε απο αλεξανδρουπολη σιγουρα και θυμαμαι οτι πηγαινε ροδο (μπορει να κανω και λαθος για τη ροδο, πανε χρονια). τελευταια φορα το πηρα απο Σαντορινη για Ιο το 2003 και η κατασταση του εσωτερικα ηταν αστα να πανε. Εδινε την εντυπωση οτι το παρατησαν εντελως.

----------


## marsant

Φετος ανανεωθηκε αρκετα σε ολους σχεδον τους χωρους και ειναι σε πολυ καλυτερη κατασταση απο τα προηγουμενα χρονια.

----------


## jvrou

Όντως ανανεώθηκαν οι καναπέδες στο σαλόνι μπροστά και οι πολυθρόνες που υπάρχουν μπαίνοντας μέχρι το εστιατόριο (οι γνώστες πιστεύω καταλαβαίνουν) ενώ και βάφτηκαν οι περισσότεροι εσωτερικοί χώροι. Το θέμα είναι΄πως ο καπεταν Μάκης το σαλόνι μπροστά το έκλεισε με πλεξιγκλας (ή κάπως έτσι; :Wink:  και για να μπορείς να καθίσεις εκεί χρειάζεται +8 ευρώ στο εισιτήριο Σίκινο-Πειραιάς που είναι 41,60 ευρώ. Δηλαδή 49,60. ακούστε τιμές ενώ το οικονομικό highspeed είναι 55 ευρώ και η απόσταση Σίκινος-Ίος 30 λεπτά max με συμβατικό πάντα. Πλέον ταξιδεύω και θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου μεγάλο μ***κα. Όταν έχεις καράβι με τέτοια ηλικία δεν γίνεται να είναι τόσο κοντινές οι τιμές. Έχε χάρη που για το highspeed πρέπει να κλείσεις εισιτήρια πολύ καιρό πριν.

----------


## marsant

To θεμα ειναι ομως ακριβως οπως ειπες,οτι πρεπει να βρεις οικονομικη με τα γρηγορα γιατι μετα η business κοστιζει σχεδον οσο ενα αεροπορικο εισητηριο....

----------


## jvrou

> To θεμα ειναι ομως ακριβως οπως ειπες,οτι πρεπει να βρεις οικονομικη με τα γρηγορα γιατι μετα η business κοστιζει σχεδον οσο ενα αεροπορικο εισητηριο....


74 ευρώ είναι η business. Έτσι κατέβηκα και αν δεν είχα καλή παρέα στο Romilda έτσι θα ανέβαινα κί'όλας. Όμως απ'τα 42 αν προσθέσεις σε 12 ώρες (τουλάχιστον) 4-5 μπουκαλάκια νερό, κάνα καφέ, τοστ κλπ η διαφορά δεν μένει τόσο μεγάλη. Χωρίς φαγητό. Με φαγητό τα λεφτά μπορεί να είναι και περισσότερα. Ενώ σε 3 ώρες highspeed άντε να πάρεις ένα καφέ και ένα νερό.

----------


## marsant

42 ευρω εχει η οικονομικη στο Ρομιλντα?:shock:

----------


## jvrou

> 42 ευρω εχει η οικονομικη στο Ρομιλντα?:shock:


Για να πας από Σίκινο στον Πειραιά. Τον Ιούνιο ήταν γύρω στα 36 ευρώ

----------


## marsant

Ε τοτε δεν το συζητω συμφερει το Highspeed.

----------


## kastro

> Ε τοτε δεν το συζητω συμφερει το Highspeed.


Το highspeed δεν πάει στην Σίκινο.

----------


## marsant

Flying Cat παει το ξερω αλλα highspeed δεν ειναι και αυτο?Η μονη διαφορα που δεν παιρνει Ι.Χ.

----------


## jvrou

> Flying Cat παει το ξερω αλλα highspeed δεν ειναι και αυτο?Η μονη διαφορα που δεν παιρνει Ι.Χ.


Ώπα υπήρξε μπέρδεμα. Στην Σίκινο πηγαίνουμε είτε με romilda (δεν έχει άλλο) είτε πηγαίνουμε με highspeed στην Ίο και από εκεί πηγαίνουμε στην Σίκινο με το Αρσινόη. Το ανέφερα νομίζω πιο πάνω αλλά μάλλον ξεχάστηκε. Και δεν πηγαίνει ούτε flying cat. Μόνο ένα δελφίνι εν ονόματι "Σάμος" για το΄οποιο δεν ξέρω καμία πληροφορία και το οποίο σαν δελφίνι στα 6 με 7 μποφόρ δεν έρχεται. Και το Αρσινόη στα 7 με 8. Πολλές φορές έχουν μείνει άνθρωποι στην Ίο και περιμένουν μέχρι και τη επόμενη μέρα για να περάσουν. Και το δελφίνι ξεκινάει από Νάξο. Δεν πηγαίνει Πειραιά. Επομένως αν θέλει κάποιος να πάει απευθείας υπάρχει μόνο το romilda σε 12 με 13 ώρες

----------


## kastro

Το Ρομίλντα είναι καλό για της άγονες αυτό καταλάβαμε από τα τελευταία μηνύματα.

----------


## marsant

> Το Ρομίλντα είναι καλό για της άγονες αυτό καταλάβαμε από τα τελευταία μηνύματα.


Oντως μονο αυτο τοτε εξυπηρετει πραγματικα αυτα τα νησια.Τον Οκτωβρη να δουμε τι θα γινει που δεν θα υπαρχει μαλλον τπτ...

----------


## mike_rodos

> Oντως μονο αυτο τοτε εξυπηρετει πραγματικα αυτα τα νησια.Τον Οκτωβρη να δουμε τι θα γινει που δεν θα υπαρχει μαλλον τπτ...


*Από Οκτώβρη κολυμπόντας!!!* όλα ακόμη είναι στον αέρα για γραμμές, επιδοτήσεις κτλ!!! Εδώ θα είμαστε και θα σχολιάζουμε...

----------


## jvrou

> Oντως μονο αυτο τοτε εξυπηρετει πραγματικα αυτα τα νησια.Τον Οκτωβρη να δουμε τι θα γινει που δεν θα υπαρχει μαλλον τπτ...


Θα σταματήσουν;; ή θα πουλήσει; αν και αυτό το ακούω εδώ και χρόνια. Λέει θα τα στείλω εδώ θα τα στείλω εκεί κλπ. Πάντως δεν γίνεται να σταματήσουν όλα τα καράβια. Θα μείνουν νησάκια όπως Σίκινος, Ανάφη χωρίς καράβι. Δεν μπορεί να επιτραπέι αυτό. Θα είναι η αντίστροφη μέτρηση για νησιά τα οποία τα τελευταία χρόνια αυξάνουν συνεχώς την τουριστική ζήτηση τους.

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Jvrou εδω δεν εχουν βγαλει προκυρηξεις για τον διαγωνισμο για τις επιδοτησεις της αγονης.......Οπως λεει και πιο πανω ο φιλος mike ετσι οπως πανε τα πραγματα μονο κολυμποντας θα μπορει να πηγαινει καποιος.......

----------


## mike_rodos

> Θα σταματήσουν;; ή θα πουλήσει; αν και αυτό το ακούω εδώ και χρόνια. Λέει θα τα στείλω εδώ θα τα στείλω εκεί κλπ. Πάντως δεν γίνεται να σταματήσουν όλα τα καράβια. Θα μείνουν νησάκια όπως Σίκινος, Ανάφη χωρίς καράβι. Δεν μπορεί να επιτραπέι αυτό. Θα είναι η αντίστροφη μέτρηση για νησιά τα οποία τα τελευταία χρόνια αυξάνουν συνεχώς την τουριστική ζήτηση τους.


Δεν νομίζω πως πωλούντε έτσι εύκολα καράβια... Αυτά είναι τεχνάσματα για να πάρει κάποιος επιδοτήσεις ή για να σταματήσουν να ασχολούνται μαζί του!!! Βαρέθηκα πλέον να ακούω την φράση *"θα τα πουλήσω"* από 2 εταιρίες (GA FERRIES και DODECANISOS SEA WAY)...

----------


## jvrou

> Φιλε Jvrou εδω δεν εχουν βγαλει προκυρηξεις για τον διαγωνισμο για τις επιδοτησεις της αγονης.......Οπως λεει και πιο πανω ο φιλος mike ετσι οπως πανε τα πραγματα μονο κολυμποντας θα μπορει να πηγαινει καποιος.......


Δεν κατάλαβα όμως γιατί φίλε marsant από Οκτώβρη λες πως δεν θα υπάρχει κανείς;

----------


## marsant

Γιατι θα ερθουν τα πανω κατω.Ενα σου λεω μονο 3 εταιριες δεν θα υπαρχουν πια ενω αλλες θα δεσουν τα καραβια τους.Υπομονη και θα δεις τι εννοω...

----------


## jvrou

> Γιατι θα ερθουν τα πανω κατω.Ενα σου λεω μονο 3 εταιριες δεν θα υπαρχουν πια ενω αλλες θα δεσουν τα καραβια τους.Υπομονη και θα δεις τι εννοω...


Για ποιο λόγο θα συμβεί αυτό;

----------


## giorgos....

μεταξύ πας παιδιά αυτές οι τιμές είναι απαράδεκτες..
φέτος που πήγα σαντορίνη, όταν έκλεινα τα εισητήρια για 2 άτομα και 1 ΙΧ τα blue star ήθελαν 165 ευρώ για να με πάνε σε 8 ώρες και καπετάν μάκης με τη Ροδάνθη ήθελε 201 ευρώ για να με πάει σε 12 τουλάχιστον..
να τα πληρώσω για να ταξιδέψω με τη Ροδάνθη ναι.. αυτό το καταλαβαίνω. όχι όμως να μας πιάνει κορόιδα και ο μάκης.. τα blue star δέν είχαν θέση και ευτυχώς που γνωρίζω τον πράκτορα της blue star στην πάρο και βρήκα εισητήριο.. νά' ναι καλά ο άνθρωπος....

----------


## marsant

> μεταξύ πας παιδιά αυτές οι τιμές είναι απαράδεκτες..
> φέτος που πήγα σαντορίνη, όταν έκλεινα τα εισητήρια για 2 άτομα και 1 ΙΧ τα blue star ήθελαν 165 ευρώ για να με πάνε σε 8 ώρες και καπετάν μάκης με τη Ροδάνθη ήθελε 201 ευρώ για να με πάει σε 12 τουλάχιστον..
> να τα πληρώσω για να ταξιδέψω με τη Ροδάνθη ναι.. αυτό το καταλαβαίνω. όχι όμως να μας πιάνει κορόιδα και ο μάκης.. τα blue star δέν είχαν θέση και ευτυχώς που γνωρίζω τον πράκτορα της blue star στην πάρο και βρήκα εισητήριο.. νά' ναι καλά ο άνθρωπος....


 
Εχεις απολυτο δικιο ειναι αδικαιολογητες οι τιμες.

----------


## jvrou

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την λογική που μία εταιρία βάζει μεγαλύτερες τιμές από μία άλλη η οποία είναι και γρηγορότερη και έχει καλύτερες συνθήκες ταξιδίου. Ως μονοπώλιο σε ένα νησί εντάξει να το κάνει είναι λογικό όσο και εάν εμάς σαν επιβάτες δεν μας αρέσει. Αν είμασταν πλοιοκτήτες το ίδιο θα κάναμε. Είναι νόμος του εμπορίου. Δεν στέλνει κανείς τα καράβια του στα νησιά για την ψυχή της μάνας του. Αλλά στην περίπτωση που υπάρχει άλλη λύση για ταξίδι μόνο μία λύση μπορώ να σκεφτώ αν και μου φαίνεται δύσκολη. 
Να ξέρει ο κάθε Αγούδημος ότι οι περισσότεροι θα προτιμήσουν τα γρηγορότερα καράβια τα οποία όμως δεν έχουν πολλές θέσεις οι οποίες κλείνονται νωρίς. Έτσι όταν θα ψάξουν οι υπόλοιποι για εισιτήριο και δεν βρουν με τα συγκεκριμένα πιο γρήγορα τότε θα αναζητήσουν λύση αναγκαστικά στα δικά του. Ώντας η μοναδική πλέον λύση μπορεί να βάλει και μεγαλύτερες τιμές. Μου φαίνεται όλο αυτό σχεδόν εξωφρενικό αλλά μόνο αυτή μπορώ να δώσω ως πιθανή απάντηση στο παράδειγμα του φίλου γιώργου

----------


## giorgos....

κύριοι εκτός σοβαρού απροόπτου είναι η τελευταία χρονιά της GA FERRIES. πολλά ακούγονταν εδώ και πολύ καιρό αλλά διαβάστε αυτό http://makelio.blogspot.com/2008/07/blog-post_6154.html

----------


## eliasaslan

Κι εμένα μου φένεται εξωφρενικό.... Παιδιά να φανταστείτε ότι τα πλοία του Αγούδιμου που καλύπτουν τη γραμμή Πειραιά - Ρόδο (Μαρίνα, Ανθή Μαρίνα, Δημητρούλα, Ροδάνθη) είναι από Λέρο για Ρόδο είναι 1 ευρώ ακριβότερα παρακαλώ, ακριβότερα με 8 ώρες ταξίδι από το εισιτήριο με το Blue Star II, 5 ώρες ταξίδι και ασύγκριτη διαφορά!....... Εν το μεταξύ υπάρχουν θεσεις συνέχεια στο BS2, επειδή πολλοί επιβάτες βγαίνουν σε Σύρο και Πάτμο, πως εξηγείται αυτό με την Ga σε αυτήν την περίπτωση.......

----------


## jvrou

> κύριοι εκτός σοβαρού απροόπτου είναι η τελευταία χρονιά της GA FERRIES. πολλά ακούγονταν εδώ και πολύ καιρό αλλά διαβάστε αυτό http://makelio.blogspot.com/2008/07/blog-post_6154.html


Όμως τα έχουμε ακούσε αυτά ξανά και ξάνά και θα τα ξανακούσουμε...
Πάντως η βίλα στο λαγονήσι είναι καλή ιδέα για κάποιον που έχει πολλά λεφτά. Αν και μπορεί να κοστίζει ακριβότερα από την romilda :Very Happy:

----------


## stelios_ag

> κύριοι εκτός σοβαρού απροόπτου είναι η τελευταία χρονιά της GA FERRIES. πολλά ακούγονταν εδώ και πολύ καιρό αλλά διαβάστε αυτό http://makelio.blogspot.com/2008/07/blog-post_6154.html


Δεν προσθέτει τίποτα νεότερο, αναπαράγει με καθυστέρηση όσα ακούστηκαν και συζητήθηκαν πριν από καιρό 
(βλέπε και http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=245&page=15)

----------


## nikolas200

Μακάρι ο Μάκης να συντηρούσε τα πλοία του καλύτερα .Ταξίδεψα φέτος από Ιο για Σύρο 6 ωρες παρακαλώ. Το βαπόρι με μονο 2 και αυτές απαράδεκτες τουαλέτες για τους επιβάτες

----------


## jvrou

> Μακάρι ο Μάκης να συντηρούσε τα πλοία του καλύτερα .Ταξίδεψα φέτος από Ιο για Σύρο 6 ωρες παρακαλώ. Το βαπόρι με μονο 2 και αυτές απαράδεκτες τουαλέτες για τους επιβάτες


Στην ώρα του το έκανε αδερφέ, δεν καθυστέρησε. Όσο για τις τουαλέτες τ οτι βρήκες 2 ανοιχτές τυχερός είσαι. Συνήθως είναι μόνο η μία. Και για την καθαριότητα τι να πρωτοπρολάβει το προσωπικό; Ο κύριος με τα γυαλιά που είναι στο bar τις καθαρίζει και πηγαίνει για 10 λεπτά κάποιος άλλος στο bar στην θέση του.

----------


## nikolas200

Δίκιο έχεις φίλε. Αυτον  με τα γυαλάκια στο μπάρ τον θυμάμαι.

----------


## nikolas200

Πάντως το καλύτερο της GA FERRIES πρέπει να είναι το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ. Ταξίδεψα από Σύρο για Πειραία. Ήρθε 20 λεπτά πιο πρίν απο την προκαθορισμένη ώρα και επείδη ήταν τεράστιο μέχρι να γυρισώ μια βόλτα το βαπόρι επειδή δεν είχα ξαναταξιδέψει με το ίδιο , μπαίναμε στον πειραιά

----------


## laz94

ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ 25/8/2008...

----------


## vinman

Η Ρομίλντα με την καλή της φορεσιά πριν απο αρκετά χρόνια μέσα απο φυλλάδιο της εταιρείας...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14076

----------


## Trakman

> Η Ρομίλντα με την καλή της φορεσιά πριν απο αρκετά χρόνια μέσα απο φυλλάδιο της εταιρείας...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14076


Έχεις μεγάλο αρχείο φίλε vinman! Μπράβο!!

----------


## jvrou

> Η Ρομίλντα με την καλή της φορεσιά πριν απο αρκετά χρόνια μέσα απο φυλλάδιο της εταιρείας...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14076


Την ταχύτητα ελπίζω να την παρατηρήσατε. Τότε την διαφήμιζαν για τα 19. Σήμερα αφήστε το. 14,5-15,5 και ευχαριστημένοι να είμαστε.
Αυτός ο παιδότοπος σε ποιό σημείο του πλοίου βρισκόταν?

----------


## dimitris!

Φιλε Vinman με έχεις τρελάνει ανυπομονώ κάθε βράδυ να μπώ να δώ το υλικό που θα ανεβάσεις (κυριολεκτώ!)Καθε φορά που μπαίνω και βλέπω το αρχείο σου θυμώνω όλο και περισσότερο με την μάνα μου(είχα μια κουτα με σχεδόν όλα τα φυλλάδια της δεκαετίας του 90 τα οποία μου πέταξε εν μια νύκτι ,α ρε μάνα...)

----------


## nikolas200

3 φωτογραφίες του ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ με το οποίο έχω ταξιδέψει πολλές φορές τα τελευταία χρόνια γιατι είναι ένα απο τα 2 μαζι με το SPEEDRUNNER  που προσεγγίζουν Φολέγανδρο και μπορούν να μεταφέρουν οχήματα για Πειραία

ROMILDA FOLEGANDROS.JPGΡομιλντα.jpg3ROMILDA 2 FOLEGANDROS.jpg

----------


## nikolas200

Και μία απορία. Πώς γίνεται να φαίνονται οι είκόνες στο μύνημα και να μήν εμφανίζονται ώς συνημμένα. Τις 2 εικόνες του Ρομίλντα που φαίνονται έγινε τυχαία χωρίς να το καταλάβω πως το έκανα. Η τρίτη που προσπάθησα αν φαίνεται δεν μπόρεσα και φαίνεται σαν συνημμένη

----------


## nikolas200

Και άλλη μία ώς εν πλώ100_0398.JPG

----------


## marsant

Πολυ ομορφες μπραβο!

----------


## nikolas200

Παιδια το έψαξα και το κατάλαβα πως γίνεται

----------


## Nautikos II

Μια φωτο του κοριτσιου, οπου αχνο...υπαρχει ακομα το Logo ''P&O''

ROMILDA [7].JPG

----------


## kastro

> Μια φωτο του κοριτσιου, οπου αχνο...υπαρχει ακομα το Logo ''P&O''
> 
> ROMILDA [7].JPG


Το παρατήρησα είναι ακριβώς δύο καταστρώματα κάτω από την βαρδιόλα της γέφυρας.

----------


## Nautikos II

> Το παρατήρησα είναι ακριβώς δύο καταστρώματα κάτω από την βαρδιόλα της γέφυρας.


Σωστος ο φιλος

----------


## esperos

Κάπνιζε  από  μικρή...


ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ.jpg

----------


## marsant

> Κάπνιζε από μικρή...


 

σσσσσσσσσ δεν πρεπει να λεγονται αυτα.....! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## laz94

Δίκιο εχει ο marsant!!!! Με πλοιό δικαίωμα φίλε esperos βγάζεις τα απλυτα της στην φόρα??? Μπορεί οι γονείς της να μην το ξέρουν! ετσι γιναεται συνήθως. ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΣΟΥ!!!!!:lol::lol::lol:

----------


## laz94

Α! Ξέχασα να πω οτι είναι ωραία η φωτογραφία

----------


## speedrunner

Παιχνίδια με τα δρομολόγια του Romilda κάνει η GA FERRIES, ενώ τα είχε ανεβάσει όλα στο σύστημα μέχρι και το τέλος Οκτωβρίου, εδώ και δύο μέρες τα έχει βγάλει όλα από το σύστημα και έχει αφήσει μόνο το σημερινό και το αυριανό του δρομολόγιο. Τι σημαίνει αυτό άραγε; Θέλει να φοβίσει κάποιους ο καπεταν Μάκης;

----------


## jvrou

> Παιχνίδια με τα δρομολόγια του Romilda κάνει η GA FERRIES, ενώ τα είχε ανεβάσει όλα στο σύστημα μέχρι και το τέλος Οκτωβρίου, εδώ και δύο μέρες τα έχει βγάλει όλα από το σύστημα και έχει αφήσει μόνο το σημερινό και το αυριανό του δρομολόγιο. Τι σημαίνει αυτό άραγε; Θέλει να φοβίσει κάποιους ο καπεταν Μάκης;


Παιδιά όντως θέλω να πάω Σίκινο και δεν υπάρχει το δρομολόγιο πουθενά. Τι συμβαίνει; Ξέρει κάποιος περισσότερα;

----------


## marsant

Κλειστα τα χαρτια του κραταει ο Αγουδημος..Παιζει παντως να μην ξαναπερασει απο Σικινο η ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ και να εκτελει τα δρομολογια της σε λιγες μερες η ΜΙΛΕΝΑ.Θα δειξει παντως γιατι ειναι στη μεση οτι τελιωσαν και οι συμβσεις για τις αγονες και μεχρι να ολοκληρωθει ο διαγωνισμος θα περασουν αρκετες μερες.

----------


## jvrou

> Κλειστα τα χαρτια του κραταει ο Αγουδημος..Παιζει παντως να μην ξαναπερασει απο Σικινο η ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ και να εκτελει τα δρομολογια της σε λιγες μερες η ΜΙΛΕΝΑ.Θα δειξει παντως γιατι ειναι στη μεση οτι τελιωσαν και οι συμβσεις για τις αγονες και μεχρι να ολοκληρωθει ο διαγωνισμος θα περασουν αρκετες μερες.


Τέλος του μήνα δεν έληγαν οι συμβάσεις για τις άγονες; Όταν λες λίγες μέρες εννοείς να φανταστώ μέσα στην επόμενη εβδομάδα; Δεν υπάρχει άλλο καράβι για Αθήνα. Ελπίζω να μην μείνει το νησί χωρίς καράβι. Ευχαριστώ πάντως φίλε marsant

----------


## laz94

ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ - SARDINIA VERA

----------


## speedrunner

Αυτό που έγινε χθες στην Φολέγανδρο με τα δρομολόγια του Ρομίλντα ήταν τραγελαφικό. Κάποιος – κάποιοι κυκλοφόρησαν μια φήμη ότι το Ρομίλντα δεν θα ξανακάνει δρομολόγια γιατί πουλήθηκε ( λόγω ότι δεν έκανε και το χθεσινό προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο του) με αποτέλεσμα να πανικοβληθεί ο κόσμος που βρισκόταν στο νησί, γιατί το επόμενο πλοίο για Πειραιά είναι πάλι την Κυριακή το Speedruunner II, και να αδειάσει σχεδόν όλο το νησί. Ο κόσμος που είδα να φεύγει χθες με το Speedrunner II νόμιζα ότι ήταν δεκαπενταύγουστος.


Και για του λόγου το αληθές το Ρομίλντα χθες το απόγευμα στον Πειραιά ενω κανονικά θα έπρεπε να κάνει το δρομολόγιο Σύρο - Πάρο - Νάξο - Ίο - Σίκινο - Φολέγανδρο - Σαντορίνη.

----------


## kastro

> Αυτό που έγινε χθες στην Φολέγανδρο με τα δρομολόγια του Ρομίλντα ήταν τραγελαφικό. Κάποιος – κάποιοι κυκλοφόρησαν μια φήμη ότι το Ρομίλντα δεν θα ξανακάνει δρομολόγια γιατί πουλήθηκε ( λόγω ότι δεν έκανε και το χθεσινό προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο του) με αποτέλεσμα να πανικοβληθεί ο κόσμος που βρισκόταν στο νησί, γιατί το επόμενο πλοίο για Πειραιά είναι πάλι την Κυριακή το Speedruunner II, και να αδειάσει σχεδόν όλο το νησί. Ο κόσμος που είδα να φεύγει χθες με το Speedrunner II νόμιζα ότι ήταν δεκαπενταύγουστος.
> 
> 
> Και για του λόγου το αληθές το Ρομίλντα χθες το απόγευμα στον Πειραιά ενω κανονικά θα έπρεπε να κάνει το δρομολόγιο Σύρο - Πάρο - Νάξο - Ίο - Σίκινο - Φολέγανδρο - Σαντορίνη.


Και μετά την Σαντορίνη δεν έπρεπε να συνεχίσει για Ανάφη;

----------


## giorgos....

άσε φίλε speedrunner, οι άνθρωποι κάνουν ότι γουστάρουν και κανείς δεν τους ελέγχει. ποιός θα ήταν ικανός να το κάνει άλλωστε?

----------


## Leo

Ο ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός 101.3 δανέφερε πριν λίγο ότι έχει πρόβλημα στην μηχανή και ότα άν δνε επισκευαστεί μέχρι τσι 21.00 που έχει προγραμματισμένη αναχώρηση τότε οι επιβαάτες θα προοθηθούν στον προορισμό τους με άλλα πλοία (πλοίο)?? :Surprised:

----------


## hayabusa

το επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ αυτό αν και δεν άκουσα κάτι για το ποια πλοία θα χρησιμοποιηθούν  :Smile:

----------


## speedrunner

> Και μετά την Σαντορίνη δεν έπρεπε να συνεχίσει για Ανάφη;


όχι στο δρομολόγιο της Κυριακής δεν πηγαίνει Ανάφη

----------


## jvrou

> Αυτό που έγινε χθες στην Φολέγανδρο με τα δρομολόγια του Ρομίλντα ήταν τραγελαφικό. Κάποιος – κάποιοι κυκλοφόρησαν μια φήμη ότι το Ρομίλντα δεν θα ξανακάνει δρομολόγια γιατί πουλήθηκε ( λόγω ότι δεν έκανε και το χθεσινό προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο του) με αποτέλεσμα να πανικοβληθεί ο κόσμος που βρισκόταν στο νησί, γιατί το επόμενο πλοίο για Πειραιά είναι πάλι την Κυριακή το Speedruunner II, και να αδειάσει σχεδόν όλο το νησί. Ο κόσμος που είδα να φεύγει χθες με το Speedrunner II νόμιζα ότι ήταν δεκαπενταύγουστος.
> 
> 
> Και για του λόγου το αληθές το Ρομίλντα χθες το απόγευμα στον Πειραιά ενω κανονικά θα έπρεπε να κάνει το δρομολόγιο Σύρο - Πάρο - Νάξο - Ίο - Σίκινο - Φολέγανδρο - Σαντορίνη.


Φίλε speedrunner αν κοιτάξεις λίγα μηνύματα πριν θα δεις τα ίδια πράγματα κυκλοφορούσαν και στην Σίκινο μόνο που εκεί δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να φύγεις. Πάρα πολλοί πήγαν στην Ίο και από εκεί πήραν το Ροδάνθη (άλλη ταλαιπωρία εκεί, μέχρι και Τήνο πήγε). Το γεγονός πως το δρομολόγιο δεν έγινε ενίσχυσε αυτές τι φήμες. ΄Ετσι όπως είναι τα πράγματα ίσως για πρώτη φορά να ισχύει αλλά σημασία έχει πως δεν υπήρξε (πάλι) καμία ενημέρωση από την εταιρία (έστω για την ύπαρξη βλάβης όπως λένε και τα παιδιά) και πολλοί άνθρωποι έφυγαν πριν την ώρα τους και ταλαιπωρήθηκαν χωρίς λόγο( :Wink: . Πάντως όπως είχε ειπωθεί (νομίζω εσύ) και όπως διαπύστωσα και εγώ από την Πέμπτη μέχρι και χθες το απόγευμα δεν εμφανιζόταν κανένα δρομολόγια από σήμερα και μετά. Τώρα αναφέρει ένα την Τετάρτη και ένα Παρασκευή. Από Φολέγανδρο δεν ξέρω αν θα περάσει αλλά από Σίκινο λέει ναι.

----------


## speedrunner

> Φίλε speedrunner αν κοιτάξεις λίγα μηνύματα πριν θα δεις τα ίδια πράγματα κυκλοφορούσαν και στην Σίκινο μόνο που εκεί δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να φύγεις. Πάρα πολλοί πήγαν στην Ίο και από εκεί πήραν το Ροδάνθη (άλλη ταλαιπωρία εκεί, μέχρι και Τήνο πήγε). Το γεγονός πως το δρομολόγιο δεν έγινε ενίσχυσε αυτές τι φήμες. ΄Ετσι όπως είναι τα πράγματα ίσως για πρώτη φορά να ισχύει αλλά σημασία έχει πως δεν υπήρξε (πάλι) καμία ενημέρωση από την εταιρία (έστω για την ύπαρξη βλάβης όπως λένε και τα παιδιά) και πολλοί άνθρωποι έφυγαν πριν την ώρα τους και ταλαιπωρήθηκαν χωρίς λόγο(. Πάντως όπως είχε ειπωθεί (νομίζω εσύ) και όπως διαπύστωσα και εγώ από την Πέμπτη μέχρι και χθες το απόγευμα δεν εμφανιζόταν κανένα δρομολόγια από σήμερα και μετά. Τώρα αναφέρει ένα την Τετάρτη και ένα Παρασκευή. Από Φολέγανδρο δεν ξέρω αν θα περάσει αλλά από Σίκινο λέει ναι.


Το θέμα είναι ότι η Φολέγανδρος απο εκεί που είχε καθημερινό flyingcat3, τρις φορές την εβδομάδα speedruuner II και  4 φορές Ρομίλντα, ξαφνικά την Κυριακή έβλεπες στο σύστημα μόνο τα δυο δρομολόγια του Speedrunner II για τις 2 επόμενες Κυριακές. Να φανταστείς ότι μόνο με το Αρσινόι πέρασαν στην Ίο 120 άτομα για να φύγουν απο εκεί μιας και το Flyingcat3 και το Speedrunner II γέμισαν σε χρόνο ρεκόρ.
Τελικά το Ρομίλντα Έφυγε χθες κατά της 21:30 απο Πειραιά για Κύθνο - Σέριφο - Σίφνο - Κίμωλο - Μήλο - Φολέγανδρο - Σίκινο - Σαντορίνη - Ανάφη. και όλη αυτή η φασαρία το μόνο που κατάφερε είναι να σταματήσει απότομα την καλοκαιρινή σεζόν για την Φολέγανδρο.
Όσο για αυτό που ακούστηκε περί βλάβης του Ρομίλντα, ε νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζεται να κάνουμε κάποιο σχόλιο καταλαβαίνουμε γιατί γίνετε όλο αυτό.

----------


## SpyrosB

Η Ρομίλντα στο Μέριχα ανήμερα της Παναγίας

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ζωντανά χρώματα. Απίθανη φωτό .Μπράβο σου. :Wink:

----------


## laz94

> Η Ρομίλντα στο Μέριχα ανήμερα της Παναγίας


Καλά τώρα έμεινα άναυδος...:shock::shock::shock:

----------


## jvrou

> Το θέμα είναι ότι η Φολέγανδρος απο εκεί που είχε καθημερινό flyingcat3, τρις φορές την εβδομάδα speedruuner II και 4 φορές Ρομίλντα, ξαφνικά την Κυριακή έβλεπες στο σύστημα μόνο τα δυο δρομολόγια του Speedrunner II για τις 2 επόμενες Κυριακές. Να φανταστείς ότι μόνο με το Αρσινόι πέρασαν στην Ίο 120 άτομα για να φύγουν απο εκεί μιας και το Flyingcat3 και το Speedrunner II γέμισαν σε χρόνο ρεκόρ.
> Τελικά το Ρομίλντα Έφυγε χθες κατά της 21:30 απο Πειραιά για Κύθνο - Σέριφο - Σίφνο - Κίμωλο - Μήλο - Φολέγανδρο - Σίκινο - Σαντορίνη - Ανάφη. και όλη αυτή η φασαρία το μόνο που κατάφερε είναι να σταματήσει απότομα την καλοκαιρινή σεζόν για την Φολέγανδρο.
> Όσο για αυτό που ακούστηκε περί βλάβης του Ρομίλντα, ε νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζεται να κάνουμε κάποιο σχόλιο καταλαβαίνουμε γιατί γίνετε όλο αυτό.


Και όλη αυτή η τρομοκρατία οδήγησε και άλλους 100 Σικινιώτες να φύγουν και εκείνοι με το Αρσινόη μέσω Ίου.

----------


## giorgos....

κάνουν ότι γουστάρουν και κανείς δέν τους λέει τίποτα..
απαράδεκτα πράγματα αλλά μας έχει συνηθίσει σε τέτοια ο μάκης..

----------


## plori

Δυστηχώς ζούμε απαράδεκτες καταστάσεις με θύμα πάντα τα νησιά μας και τους κατοίκους τους που προσπαθούν να ζήσουν στην περιφέρεια .Και να λοιπόν πως τα αστικά κέντρα έχουν γεμίζει και δεν υπάρχουν ανθρώπινες συνθήκες διαβίωσης.Εγώ το έχω ξαναπεί ο κάθε εφοπλιστής βλέπει το κέρδος του *ΑΥΤΟΣ* που είναι υπευθηνος ειναι το κράτος που θα πρέπει να έχει όλους του πολίτες του σε κοινωνική ισοροπία και τους επιχηρηματίες σε μια λογική κανόνων και προγραμματισμού .

----------


## jvrou

> Δυστηχώς ζούμε απαράδεκτες καταστάσεις με θύμα πάντα τα νησιά μας και τους κατοίκους τους που προσπαθούν να ζήσουν στην περιφέρεια .Και να λοιπόν πως τα αστικά κέντρα έχουν γεμίζει και δεν υπάρχουν ανθρώπινες συνθήκες διαβίωσης.Εγώ το έχω ξαναπεί ο κάθε εφοπλιστής βλέπει το κέρδος του *ΑΥΤΟΣ* που είναι υπευθηνος ειναι το κράτος που θα πρέπει να έχει όλους του πολίτες του σε κοινωνική ισοροπία και τους επιχηρηματίες σε μια λογική κανόνων και προγραμματισμού .


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με όπως τα λέει ο φίλος plori. Καθώς και εγώ και εσείς να είχαμε καράβια, στην Μύκονο θα τα στέλναμε.

----------


## Markos

Η Ρομιλντα στην ερμουπολη τον Αυγουστο.
DSC02194.JPG

----------


## leonidas

8elw na valw mia teleia foto ths romildaras alla dn xerw pws... :Confused: 
kai alles foto apo karavia... :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

> 8elw na valw mia teleia foto ths romildaras alla dn xerw pws...
> kai alles foto apo karavia...


καταρχήν καλοσώρισες στην μεγαλύτερη θαλλασινη παρέα.
Διάβασε αυτό εδώ θα σε βοηθήσει.

----------


## leonidas

h romildara mas sth SYRO !
17-08-08

DSC01410.JPG

----------


## leonidas

την εβαλα!!! :Very Happy: 
αλλα πως γινεται να τη βαλω να φαινεται χωρις να πατησεις κατι???
 :Cool:

----------


## laz94

> την εβαλα!!!
> αλλα πως γινεται να τη βαλω να φαινεται χωρις να πατησεις κατι???


Αυτήν την απορία την έχω και εγώ Λεωνίδα. Ας απαντήσει κάποιος.... :Cool: !!!! Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες!!! Συγχαριτήρια

----------


## leonidas

αααα.ολοι οι καινουργιοι 1 ομαδα ! :Smile: 
χαχα....
ευχαριστω,αν δν και ειναι καθαρη  :Sad: (ειναι απο κινητο,γι αυτο).αλλα δν πειραζει

----------


## speedrunner

Σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου
Φεύγοντας συνάντησε το Speedrunner II

DSC01047.jpg

DSC01050.jpg

DSC01056.jpg

DSC01057.jpg

DSC01066.jpg

----------


## marsant

Παρα πολυ ωραιες!

----------


## laz94

> Παρα πολυ ωραιες!


+φωνώ απολύτως :Wink:

----------


## eliasaslan

κι εγώ επίσης!!

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Και μια Ρομιλντα!!!!Πειραιας 6/10/2008

DSC00552.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

Ρε παιδια το ξεχασαμε αυτο το καραβακι....

----------


## eliasaslan

Γεια σου πιστέ στη Ρομίλντα Vortigern!!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Διπλα του ποιο ειναι το πλοιο , παιδια ;

----------


## manolis m.

To  Sardinia VERA!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Τα σεβη μου , φιλε  :Razz:

----------


## speedrunner

> Ρε παιδια το ξεχασαμε αυτο το καραβακι....


είπαμε να το ξεχάσουμε μήπως μας ξεχάσει και αυτό :Smile:

----------


## laz94

> είπαμε να το ξεχάσουμε μήπως μας ξεχάσει και αυτό


χα χα χα καλό......... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ! ωραίος ο speedrunner!

----------


## Vortigern

> είπαμε να το ξεχάσουμε μήπως μας ξεχάσει και αυτό


Γιατι φιλε Speerunner?Αν δν κανω λαθος μονο απο αυτο δν εξυπηρετηστε το χειμονα απο πειραια?

----------


## speedrunner

> Γιατι φιλε Speerunner?Αν δν κανω λαθος μονο απο αυτο δν εξυπηρετηστε το χειμονα απο πειραια?


Αυτό ακριβώς :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## plori

Φίλοι μου λέμε και λέμε για το επίπεδο παροχών των πλοίων του καπετάν Μάκη αλλά είναι απο τα λίγα εναπομείναντα που ταξιδεύουν στα νησιά τις άγονης γραμμής .

----------


## Vortigern

Φιλε speedrunner αμα φυγει μετα με ποιο θα εξυπηρετηστε?Συμφωνο με τον φιλο πλορι για αυτα που λεει..

----------


## noulos

> Ρε παιδια το ξεχασαμε αυτο το καραβακι....


Ευτυχώς μάλλον το ξέχασε και το αφεντικό του και δεν το μάζεψε στον Πειραιά με τα υπόλοιπα!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Ευτυχώς μάλλον το ξέχασε και το αφεντικό του και δεν το μάζεψε στον Πειραιά με τα υπόλοιπα!!!


Οι ειλωτες δεν σταματανε να δουλευουν ποτέ...

----------


## vinman

> Οι ειλωτες δεν σταματανε να δουλευουν ποτέ...


Σήμερα στο λιμάνι...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20509

----------


## marsant

Aτελιωτη η ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑΡΑ...ωραιος ο φιλος vinman:wink:

----------


## a.molos

Προσωπικά το προτιμώ με την άσπρη του "φορεσιά" παρά με την εναλλαγή των αποχρώσεων του μπλέ. Απολαυστε το κατά την αναχώρηση του απο τον Πειραιά. Στην τρίτη φωτό το 1994, παρέα με  το Επτάνησος, το Φαιστός και το  Εξπρες Πάρος. Η τελευταία είναι απο την μετασκευή του στο Πέραμα με το ξήλωμα της πρύμης.

----------


## marsant

Σε ευχαριστουμε για τις πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες φιλε a.molos που μας χαρισες,και θα συμφωνησω απολυτα με τα λεγομενα σου για την ασπρη ''φορεσια''.Που ειναι ο φιλος Captain Nionios να δει στην 3 φωτο την Επτανησαρα του?:grin:

----------


## manolis m.

A.molos pali ekanes to thauma sou! Katapliktiki fwto idietairws auti tis metakeuis!

----------


## a.molos

Κάποια εποχή ο πλοιοκτήτης ήταν σε αντιπαράθεση με το υπουργείο και είχε ανεβάσει Μαλτεζικη σημαία στο πλοίο,κάνοντας για λίγο δρομολόγια Ελλάδα-Ιταλία. Η φωτό απο την αλλαγή νηολογίου.

----------


## MYTILENE

O Μακαρος σε αντιπαράθεση με το Υπουργείο??????Ποτέ!!!!!Πάντως φίλε η φώτο σου είναι ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά!!!!Τα Συγχαρητήρια μου

----------


## sea_serenade

a.molos θα μας τρελάνεις!!! Έλεος, λυπήσου μας..... Απίθανη φωτό και εξαιρετικά συλλεκτική. Τη θυμάμαι τη ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ εκείνη την εποχή στα μέρη μας. Μια χαρά ήταν, μόνο που είχε σχετικά μικρό πρωτόκολλο για τις γραμμές τια Αδριατικής.

----------


## a.molos

Και μια φωτό κάπου στο Αιγαίο, με λίγο θάλασσα οπου παραλίγο(που λέει ο λογος) να είχαμε μετωπική του ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ με το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ του Αγαπητού
romilda vs.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Βλεποντας το αργο σημερα Πρεβελη επεσε το ματι μου διπλα, στη ενδοξη και πλωρατη Ρομιλντα μας. Ε ρε παιδια δεν αντεξα να μην σχολιασω. Ε μα ημαρτον. Τα καυσιμα εχουν πεσει ραγδαια και το καλοκαιρι εδειξε οτι μπορει να παει, χτυποντας πολλες φορες 16+ κομβους. Ειναι απαραδεκτο να πηγαινει με 12,8-13. ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ.

----------


## milos express

νιονιο κοιταξε να δεις επειδη ξερω κατι παραπανω το ρομιλντα μια χαρα παει να σου πω και μαλιστα πριν μια εβδομαδα που ειχε μεσα περιστατικο απο κυθνο με συνοδεια γιατρου στην διαρκεια δεν πηγαιναν καλα τα πραγματα αναπτυξε ταχυτητα 18,5-19,0 για τον πειραια...
στις ωρες του ειναι τυπικο αφου του εχουν βαλει παραμονη 1/2 ωρα στα λιμανια τι να κανει να τρεχει να καθεται να περιμενει την ωρα του...

----------


## hayabusa

19 η romilda; μωρέ μπράβο  :Very Happy: 

*edit:* πάντως όπως βλέπω, το AIS έχει καταγράψει μέγιστη ταχύτητα 15.9 knots

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε milos express αυτο που λες με εκνευριζει ακομα περισσοτερο (οχι μαζι σου βεβαια). *Αφου λοιπον μετα και την επισκευη που του ειχε γινει το βαπορι μπορει να ξαναπαει γρηγορα και εφοσον το βαρελι εχει πεσει τοσο χαμηλα σε σχεση με τα 147 $ του Ιουλιου τοτε γιατι προσαρμοζουν ετσι τα δρομολογια ωστε να βγαινουν χωρις το βαπορι να πηγαινει μια;* Τα πλοια του Αγουδηου τα συμπαθω γιατι δινουν χρωμα και πολλα απο αυτα ειναι και ομορφα βαπορια, αλλα εχει παρα παει το νταβατζιλικι του καπτα γατου που παει οτι ταχυτητα θελει τα βαπορια και κανεις δεν του κουνιεται... Δεν λεω οτι δεν μπορει να παει το βαπορι. Τσαντιζομαι που δεν το πανε.

----------


## milos express

ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΔΕΝΕΙ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΑ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΤΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΕΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΕΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΑ ΦΙΛΕΤΑ...... ΚΑΙ ΛΕΙΨΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΛΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΦΟΛΕΓ/ΡΟ ΑΝΑΦΗ ΚΙΜΩΛΟ....ΟΧΙ ΠΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΡΑΜΕΛΑ ΣΥΡΟ-ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΟ-ΝΑΞΟ-ΙΟ-ΘΗΡΑ? !!!!! :Sad:

----------


## plori

Νομιζω ότι κατά την γνώμη μου οτι η "αλήθεια" είναι κάπου στη μέση απο της απόψης των φίλων milos express και captain nionios . Δηλαδή σωστότερο θα ήταν η ταχύτητα των πλοίων να είναι πιο αξιοπρεπής παραπέμπουν άλλες εποχές τα 13 και 14 μίλια και βέβαια η καραμέλα με το πετρέλαιο θα πρέπει να σταματήσει εδώ, παει αυτό πέρασε.Τώρα βέβαια έαν κάνει και ρίχνει άγκυρα ο καπετάν Μάκης στα πλοία του τότε όλα τα νησάκια θα κάνουν να δουν καράβι μέρες μπορεί και μήνες. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Vortigern

ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Νομιζω ότι κατά την γνώμη μου οτι η "αλήθεια" είναι κάπου στη μέση απο της απόψης των φίλων milos express και captain nionios . Δηλαδή σωστότερο θα ήταν η ταχύτητα των πλοίων να είναι πιο αξιοπρεπής παραπέμπουν άλλες εποχές τα 13 και 14 μίλια και βέβαια η καραμέλα με το πετρέλαιο θα πρέπει να σταματήσει εδώ, παει αυτό πέρασε.Τώρα βέβαια έαν κάνει και ρίχνει άγκυρα ο καπετάν Μάκης στα πλοία του τότε όλα τα νησάκια θα κάνουν να δουν καράβι μέρες μπορεί και μήνες.


Φιλε milos_express ταυτιζομαι ακριβως με την σκεψη του φιλου plori. Αυτο που ειπες οτι αν αυριο τα δεσει ολα, πολλοι θα παρακαλανε το εχω γραψει ακριβως ετσι σε αλλο θεμα αυτου του forum. Σιγουρα εξυπηρετει, σιγουρα τον εχουμε αναγκη και σιγουρα ολοι οι αλλοι σφυριζουν αδιαφορα επιλεγοντας μονο τις γραμμες φιλετα. Απλα απαιτω απο τον Αγουδημο παροτι δεν εχει ανταγωνιστη, να δειξει ηθος και να μην ξεφτιλιζει εαυτον και πλοια. Καταλαβες; :Wink:

----------


## FRAGISCOS

Φιλοι μου επιτρεψτε μου να μη συμφωνησω μαζι σας.
Ζω μονιμα τα τελευταια 40 χρονια στη Μηλο.
Το 2000 το χειμωνα ειχαμε τα εξης πλοια
Ιεραπετρα και Βιτσεντζος κορναρος 5 ωρες κατευθειαν Μηλο Πειραια και συνδεση με Κρητη 
Πηγασος 6,5 ωρες Μηλο,Κιμωλο,Σιφνο,Σεριφο,Πειραια
Αγ.Γεωργιος 7 ωρες Μηλο,Κιμωλο,Σιφνο,Σεριφο,Κυθνο,Πειραια
Ποτε (μονο σε ειδικες περιπτωσεις}δεν ειχαμε βαπορι του Καπτα Μακη.
Χειμωνας 2008
Αγ Γεωργιος 7,5 ωρες Μηλο,Σιφνο,Σεριφο,Κυθνο,Περαια
Ρομιλντα 9 ωρες
Μιλενα 6.5 ωρες Μηλο Σιφνο,Περαια
Αιολος Κεντερης Ενδοκυκλαδικα
Τιμη εισητηριου το 2000 γ θεση 3000 δρχ αν θυμαμαι καλα
Τιμη εισητηριου το 2008 γ θεση με τα Αγ Γεωργιος και Ρομιλντα 34 ευρω
Αν εσεις αυτο το θεωρειτε προοδο εμεις οι μονιμοι κατοικοι των νησιων της αγονης μονο ενα πραγμα μπορουμε να σκεφτουμε.ΚΟΡΟΙΔΙΑ.
Αυτα για οσους πιστευουν οτι πρεπει να εχουμε και υποχρεωση στους αγουδημοβεντουρηδες.

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

> Φιλοι μου επιτρεψτε μου να μη συμφωνησω μαζι σας.
> 
> Ζω μονιμα τα τελευταια 40 χρονια στη Μηλο.
> Το 2000 το χειμωνα ειχαμε τα εξης πλοια
> Ιεραπετρα και Βιτσεντζος κορναρος 5 ωρες κατευθειαν Μηλο Πειραια και συνδεση με Κρητη 
> Πηγασος 6,5 ωρες Μηλο,Κιμωλο,Σιφνο,Σεριφο,Πειραια
> Αγ.Γεωργιος 7 ωρες Μηλο,Κιμωλο,Σιφνο,Σεριφο,Κυθνο,Πειραια
> Ποτε (μονο σε ειδικες περιπτωσεις}δεν ειχαμε βαπορι του Καπτα Μακη.
> Χειμωνας 2008
> ...


πεστα μεγαλε γιατι δεν τα καταλαβαινουν η μηπως μας πηγαινοφερνουν τζαμπα. δεν θελουν να καταλαβουν οτι για εμας τους νησιωτες τα πλοια ειναι το οξυγονο μας

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Και δυο φωτο για ολο το φορουμ!!!!!!

romilda.jpg

romilda2.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Αν και καπνιστης ο νεος νομος για την απαγορευση του καπνισματος σε ολους τους δημοσιους χωρους τελικα θα εφαρμοστη τον Ιουλιο του 2009 αντι για το 2010, λετε να το κοψει και η "Ρομιλντα"??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Λιγο παραπανω να σε προσεχανε και σενα και τα αλλα του στολου ν' ανοιγατε και κανα μιλακι παραπανω ολα καλα θα ηταν...

----------


## hayabusa

ωρε ντουμάνι...σκέτο ατμόπλοιο  :Razz:

----------


## Rocinante

> ωρε ντουμάνι...σκέτο ατμόπλοιο


Φιλε hayabusa το συνονοματο σου πλοιο ομως του ριχνει του Ρομιλντα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## hayabusa

δεν γνώριζα ότι κάποτε ονομαζόταν έτσι. Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία φίλε Roci  :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Ως φανατικός καπνιστής ψηφίζω ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ και EVIA STAR δαγκωτό. *Μη μας καταπιέζετε, αφήστε μας στα ντουμάνια μας!!!!!!!!*

----------


## sylver23

παρε ενα ντουμανι χθεσινο τοτε το οποιο ομως συνδιαζεται παρα πολυ ωραια με το τοπιο

----------


## sea_serenade

Σωστόοοοοοος.........βρε τη ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ την ατελείωτη!!!!! Τη θυμάμαι ένα φεγγάρι, είχε έρθει στα μέρη μας και έκανε για μια season Πάτρα-Ηγουμενίτσα-Αγκώνα. Τραγωδία......!!!!!!!

----------


## NAXOS

KAI MIA AΠO MENA ME TH.....ΡOMANTIKH KYΡIA

----------


## Ergis

γιατι τραγωδια;;;;αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι το μονο που ταξιδευει σε ολο το αιγαιο μαζι με το λισσος

----------


## sea_serenade

Τραγωδία γιατί το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ στο Πάτρα - Ηγουμενίτσα - Αγκώνα ήταν κάπως υπερβολικό ακόμα και για εκείνη την εποχή αν λάβουμε υπόψη τα γκαράζ και τις καμπίνες που απαιτεί η Αδριατική

----------


## Ergis

τουλαχιστον θα ταξιδευε γεματο αφου δεν θα ηταν αρκετο...

----------


## sea_serenade

Ε, ναι όσο γι' αυτό ούτε λόγος......:razz::razz::razz:

----------


## mitilinios

Το Ρομίλντα δυσκολεύεται σήμερα με τον καιρό αφού εδώ και ένα τρίωρο η ταχύτητα του πλοίου δεν ξεπερνάει τους 10 κόμβους.  :Mad:  Ελπίζω να μην υπάρχει κάποιο μηχανικό πρόβλημα αφού έρχονται τα Χριστούγεννα και η κίνηση προβλέπεται αυξημένη.

----------


## mitilinios

Όλα εντάξει. Το πλοίο επέστρεψε στις φυσιολογικές του ταχύτητες. Μάλιστα τώρα κινείταν με πάνω από 15 κόμβους.  :shock: Πάντα τέτοια...

----------


## milos express

ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΣΦΑΛΜΑ ΣΤΑ ΩΡΑΡΙΑ ..ΤΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΣΕΡΙΦΟ-ΚΥΘΝΟ 3,5 ΩΡΕΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΥΜΒΑΤΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ 1,30 ΩΡΕΣ. ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΥΘΝΟ ΑΝΟΙΞΕ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΞΗΓΗΤΑΙ... ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΑΚΙ ΤΙ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ (....ΕΤΣΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΝ ..ΕΤΣΙ ΧΟΡΕΥΕΙ..) ΠΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ  ΝΤΟΠΙΑ ΠΑΡΟΙΜΙΑ.. :Cool:

----------


## mitilinios

Μπράβο  :Sad:  σε όποιον έκανε τον συγκεκριμένο προγραμματισμό του δρομολογίου!!!

----------


## vinman

Με κόντρα τον ήλιο,σήμερα στον Πειραιά...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24998

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Αυτην την στιγμη ο φιλος μας vortigern βρισκεται στην ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑΡΑ και περιμενει την ληξη του απαγορευτικου για να αναχωρηση για Σιφνο :Very Happy: ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ φιλε ΘΑΝΟ :Very Happy: Πιστευω θα μας ξεναγησης οπως εσυ ξερεις :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

και η χαρα του ειναι μεγαλη καθως κοβει βολτες στον πειραια αλλα και στο πλοιο...παλι καλα σου κατσε θανο.καλο ταξιδι

----------


## scoufgian

και απ οτι βλεπω δεν εφυγε ακομα..........καταλαβα αποψε θα τρελαθηκε στις νυχτερινες αυτος με τη καινουργια του μηχανη........

----------


## leonidas

Καταλαβα.... :Wink: 
Αγιος Βασιλης ερχεται και ολους μας καταδεχεται... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

παρακαλω ενα γλυκο του κουταλιου στο Vortigern που καταφερε κι εφτασε μολις τωρα στο νησι........ :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## leonidas

> παρακαλω ενα γλυκο του κουταλιου στο Vortigern που καταφερε κι εφτασε μολις τωρα στο νησι........


Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα...
Α ρε Γιαννη  :Wink: 

Και κοκκινο χαλι επισης του στρωσανε... :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

λοιπον εγω εχω να πω οτι ο θανος ειναι απαραδεκτος.μολις τωρα εμαθα οτι απο τη μια το βραδυ μεχρι τη μια το μεσημερι αντι να κοβει βολτες στον πειραια και στο ρομιλντα ΚΟΙΜΟΝΤΑΝ.τουλαχιστον προλαβε να βγαλει φωτο με συναντησεις καπου

----------


## Vortigern

Ναι κοιμομουν γιατι ημουν πτωμα...αυριο θα κοιμαστε ομως εσεις γιατι θα βαρεθητε και θα ξενυχτισεταιω να βλεπεται φωτο.....καλη τυχη να εχεται αχαχα   :Razz:  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## leonidas

Περιμενουμε με αγωνια!!!! :Razz:

----------


## Vortigern

*Λοιπον θα κανω μια μικρι εισαγωγη πριν αρχισω να ανεβαζω φωτο απο το Ρομιλντα.Λοιπον ειδη εχουμε κανει αρκετα αφιερωματα σε καραβια ειτε νεοτευκτα ειτε παλια.Θα προτεινα να ανοιγαμε και ενα θεμα στην γκαλερυ με φωτογραφιες απο αφιερωματα σε καραβια π.χ.Οπως ειναι γνωστο ποια ειμαι στην Σιφνο και προσπαθω να βαλω σε μια σειρα της φωτογραφιες που εβγαλα,να με συνχωρησεται αν κανω καποιο λαθος λεγοντας που βρισκεται το καθε μερος που θα δουμε στις φωτο.Ακομα να πω και κατι αλλο τις φωτο τις εβγαλα απο Πλωρα προς Πρυμα οποτε θα ηθελα να σας παρακαλεσω στις φωτο οταν τις βλεπεται να ερχεσται απο πρυμα εσεις για να καταλαβεται πως ειναι το πλοιο οταν μπενεις μεσα,συγνωμη που δν το σκεφτηκα ποιο νωρις αυτο,Πιστευω να ικανοποιησουν ενα μεγαλος μερος σχετικα με τις αποριες σας για το πλοιο* 
*Οτι ειναι να πω θα το πω.....*
*Λοιπον μια περιληψη του πλοιου ετσι οπως το ειδα εγω*.*Αρχικα θα ηθελα να διαψευσο καποια αρνητηκα σχολια δικα μου αλλα και αλλονον για το οτι το πλοιο ειναι βρομικο και τετοια,το πλοιο μεσα βρισκεται μια χαρα καθαρο με πολλους ωραιους και μεγαλους χωρους,ομολογο οτι εγω κοντεψα να χαθω καμια σχεση με το Αγιο Γεωργιος που μπενεις μεσα και ξεχυνεσε δεξια και αριστερα.Στο Ρομιλντα μπενεις μεσα πας δεξια και αριστερα αλλα μετα εχεις να εξερευνησης τοσους χωρους.Τα εξω καταστροματα ισος ειναι λιγο βρωμικα αλλα αυτο δν με πειραζει εμενα.Μερικα αρνητικα σχολια ειναι οτι δν ξερω τι να πω οταν εφτασα εξω απο την γεφυρα χτυπισα το τζαμι τις γεφυρας αφου ειδα μεσα οτι ηταν 3 ατομα,αυτο που ηθελα να ρωτησο ηταν πως μπορω να βγω στο πλωριο μπαλκονακι και η απαντηση που πηρα δν ηταν ωραια απο εναν ανθρωπο που θα επρεπαι να ηταν παραδειγμα σα παιδια,τελος παντον δν θα μεινω εδω πολυ μακαρι να μην την πατησουν και αλλοι ετσι και καλη χρονια στον ανθρωπο απο εμενα.Ακομα αλλο ενα αρνητικο σχολιο που θα κανω ειναι το εισητηριο,απαραδεκτο να πληρωνο 35€ εισητηριο για Σιφνο και να κανω 8 ωρες ταξιδι ενω την ιδια ωρα πληρωνεις στο Αγιος Γεωργιος 31€ με 6 ωρες ταξιδι..ας μην το τραβηξω αλλο γιατι το πλοιο το διαλεξα εγω να το ταξιδευσω για να φερω υλικο.Θα ηθελα παρα πολυ να το ξαναταξιδευσω αλλα με αυτες τις τιμες μου ειναι αδυνατον.**Τελικο συμπερασμα μου:**Το πλοιο ειναι ομορφο εσωτερικα,καθαρο,και εχει μεγαλη ελευθερια κινισης μεσα.Να πω οτι στην διαρκεια του ταξιδιου δν εχει παρα πολυ εντονο vibrations οσο στις μανουβρες στα λιμανια.*
*Ελπιζω να μην δημιουργισω αντιθεσεις και παρατραγουδα.*

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

θανο προχωρα,θελουμε φωτο τωρα :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

*Αφου πω ακομα 2 δυο λογια που ξεχασα πριν θα προχωρησω σε φωτογραφιες.Στο καραβι εμεινα απο τις 10:30 τις Τριτης μεχρι και τις 3:00 της Τεταρτης για το λογο οτι ειχε απαγορευτικο φυγαμε σημερα στις 7:30.Ακομα κατι που ξεχασα ειναι οτι σε ολο το πλοιο υπαρχουν στολισμενα κανδρα με τα πλοια του Αγουδημου οταν ηταν ασπρα ακομα.Λοιπον ξεκιναμε με την εισοδος μας (φωτο1) μετα καθως ανεβουμε τα σκαλια τις εισοδου βλεπουμε αυτο (φωτο2),προχωραμε οπου βλεπουμε μια ωραια υποδοχη(φωτο3)Μετα βλεπουμε το μερος που οταν ανεβουμε τις σκαλες αυτες στην (φωτο3)απο δεξια η αριστερα ειναι το μερος οπου βρισκεται η Ρεσεψιον την οποια δν με αφησαν να βγαλω και δν ξερω τον λογο(φωτο4).Στην φωτο 5 ο διαδρομος που παμε προς τα μεσα στο πλοιο.Υπενθιμιζω οτι για να καταλαβεται πως ακριβως ειναι να το δειτε πρυμα και οχι πλωρα οπως ειναι οι φωτο. Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25917

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25918

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25919

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25920

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25921*

----------


## Rocinante

Φιλε Θανο σε ευχαριστουμε για την αναλυση σου και περιμενουμε με αγωνια το φωτορεπορταζ
ΑΑαα βλεπω ξεκινησες ωραια

----------


## sylver23

αντωνη αραξε στην πολυθρονα.βαλε κρασακι γιατι στανταρ εχει πολυ δρομο ο θανος ακομα....

----------


## kapas

μια χαρα το βλεπω το βαπορακι μεσα!!!πενα!!! :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

*Σωστα τα λεει ο Συλβεστρος ακομα εχουμε δρομο,λοιπον θα συνεχισω με ακομα 5 γιατι ειδι ειμαι κουρασμενος απο το ταξιδι αλλα πρεπει να κρατησω ορεξη γιατι οπως ξερεται οι ποιο πολυ αποψε εχει ξενιχτη...οπως παντα.Οριστε αλλες πεντε και με τον νεο χρονο θα την γνωρισουμε ακομα ποιο πολυ την ομορφη Ρομιλντα.* 
*Και..παμε να δουμε την συνεχεια.Μετα τον διαδρομο παμε σε εναν ποιο μικρο διαδρομο ο οποιος δεξια και αριστερα εχει εστιατορια self servise και Coffe shop.!Φωτο1)...μετα ας γυρισουμε με την κανονικη ροη και ας παμε τωρα κανονικα απο πρυμη σε πλωρη στις υπολιπες 4 φωτο που βλεπουμε την συνεχεια του διαδρομου που φτανει μεχρι την πλωρη ενα μικρο μερος με ενα στολισμενο Χριστουγεννιατικο δεντρο και διπλα ενα μερος για Πληροφοριες αποτι φαινετε.Τελος η μοναδικη καντινα που ειδα μεσα στο πλοιο.Καλη χρονια να εχεται ολοι και με τον νεο χρονο θα δουμε και τις υπολιπες,καλα να περασεται αποψε.!Απο εμενα καλο βραδυ....    Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25927

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25928

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25929

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25930

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25931*

----------


## Nautikos II

Πραχματι ωραιοτατο ειναι μεσα, και οι φωτο πανεμορφες

----------


## Vortigern

*Παει ενας χρονος τωρα που ανεβασα της πρωηγουμενες φωτο απο την Ρομιλντα*
*Συνεχιζω με τον ιδιο ρυθμο...*
*Λοιπον στην πρωτη φωτο βλεπουμε το πλωριο σαλονι..φευγουμε απο αυτο παμε καπου στην μεση του πλοιου και απο εκει ανεβενουμε αυτες τις σκαλες που βλεπουμε εναν διαδρομο που οδηγει στην οικονομικη θεση η οποια ηταν κλειστη,και ακομα αλλους δυο που οδηγουν σε αεροπορικα καθισματα.  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25941

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25942

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25943

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25944

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25945*

----------


## Vortigern

*Συνεχεια...η σκαλα αυτη οδηγει παλι κατω λιγο ποιο μπροστα απο την ποιο πανω που ειδαμε,δηλαδη μετα τις αεροπορικες,στις τελαυταιες δυο απο το εσωτερικο του πλοιου βλεπουμε τους διαδρομους που μας πανε στις λιγοστες καμπινες που εχει το πλοιο,κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι ωραιος...  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25946

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25947

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25948

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25949*

----------


## Vortigern

*Και αφου ειδαμε τους εσωτερικους ας δουμε και τους εξωτερικους χωρους.. Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25950

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25951

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25952

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25953

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25954*

----------


## Vortigern

*Και τελος στην πρωτη φωτο ειναι το μερος με την οικονομικη θεσει που οπως ειπα ειναι κλειστει,στις επομενες βλεπουμε φωτο απο την δεξια βαρδιολα αλλα και τα χειριστηρια του πλοιου... Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25955

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25956

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25957

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25958

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25959*

----------


## Vortigern

*Τελος να σας ευχαριστισω ολους.Ελπιζω να καλυψα αρκετα οσο γινεται στους εσωτερικους χωρους.Συγνωμη αν μερικες φωτο ειναι κουνημενες αλλα προσεχτε ποσες ωρες γραφει ο Συλβερ υπνου μετα τις φωτο.....*
*Κλεινω εδω δν εχω κατι αλλο να πω...Καλη Χρονια! Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25960

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25961

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25962

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25963*

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Θανο σε ευχαριστουμε για την φωτοξεναγηση μεσα στο Ρομιλντα!!!Οι εσωτερικοι του χωροι ειναι μια χαρα  απο οσο βλεπω στις φωτογραφιε**ς !!!*

----------


## eliasaslan

Θάνο να σε ευχαριστήσω κι εγώ για την πανέμορφη ξενάγησή σου στο πλοίο!...

----------


## sea_serenade

Σωστός ο Vortigern, σωστή και η ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑΡΑ. Πραγματικά, το πλοίο είναι μια χαρά. Στις φωτό φαίνεται καθαρό και περιποιημένο, άσχετα με το τι λέγεται για το βαπόρι. Το μόνο που με χαλάει στα Αγουδημόπλοια ( και όχι μόνο) είναι αυτά τα πλαστικά φυτά που τα βάζουν για ντεκόρ. Τα θεωρώ άκρως αντιαισθητικά αλλά τες πα. Μπρόστά στα υπόλοιπα αυτά είναι πταίσματα.

----------


## scoufgian

Με τη σειρα μου ,να πω ενα μπραβο ,στο Θανο και να του πω, οτι με το φωτορεπορταζ που εκανε ,με ωθησε να αγαπησω περισσοτερο αυτο το βαπορι.Αλλιως το περιμενα εσωτερικα κι αλλιως τελικα ειναι.Προσωπικα οι εσωτερικοι του χωροι δεν με χαλανε καθολου.Και παλι μπραβο και ευχαριστω στο δημιουργο

----------


## Rocinante

Μπραβο Θανο φοβερη δουλεια, πληρης αναλυση. Στο επομενο ταξιδι σου τωρα πια με αλλο βαπορι και αναλογο ρεπορταζ.

----------


## mike_rodos

ότι και να πείς θα είναι λίγο!!! Είναι το μόνο καράβι της GA που δεν έχω ταξιδέψει ποτέ μου! Και μέσα από τις φώτο του φίλου μας vortigerm ταξίδεψα! Να σε καλά φίλε... Καλή χρονιά!

----------


## leonidas

Απιστευτο ρεπορταζ Θανο...
Πιστευω πως 'καλυψες' ολο το πλοιο με τις τελειες φωτο σου.
Συγχαριτηρια φιλε.. :Wink: 
Παντα τετοια...Καλη Χρονια

----------


## parianos

Vortigern, πολυ καλο ρεπορταζ εκανες και απο οτι ειδα τις φωτογραφιες τους εσωτερικους του χωρους εκαναν μερικες αλλαγες, τελευταια φορα που ταξιδεψα με αυτο ηταν πριν απο 4 χρονια και ητανε λιγο χαλια, τωρα καλυτερα ειναι....

----------


## Vortigern

*Σας ευχαριστω ολους,αλλο ενα φωτορεπορταζ τελειωσε με επυτιχια οπως μου δειξατε με τα σχολια σας....ελπιζω καποια στιγμη να κανω και αλλα στο μελλον.....*

----------


## sylver23

μπραβο θανο ,πολυ καλη δουλεια.το εσωτερικο οντως φαινετε περιποιημενο.βεβαια τα χρονια δεν κρυβονται

----------


## Vortigern

> μπραβο θανο ,πολυ καλη δουλεια.το εσωτερικο οντως φαινετε περιποιημενο.βεβαια τα χρονια δεν κρυβονται


*Για τα Χρονια του ομως μια χαρα ειναι...μονο η ταχυτητα ειναι το προβλημα...που πιστευω οτι εχει παραπανω μιλια γιατι βλεποντας τα απονερα ειναι φανερο οτι η αριστερι προπελα δουλευη στο φουλ ενω η δεξια ισα ισα που φαινετε να βγαζει απονερα...ψοφια....απλα δν το ανοιγουν...*

----------


## f/b kefalonia

θανο τελειο το ρεπορταζ μπραβο!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## marsant

Μπραβο φιλε vortigern για το απολαυστικο φωτορεπορταζ σου:wink:.Η Ρομιλντα οντως παει κομμενη με 14,5 με15 κομβους ενω μπορει να παει χωρις μεγαλο ζορισμα 16,5 με 17 κομβους.Αλλα η αγονη βλεπετε εχει πολλες καταπονησεις στις μηχανες του καραβιου και θελουν να βγαζει ησυχα τα δρομολογια του (μην ξεχναμε οτι πιανει παρα πολλα λιμανια σε καθε δρομολογιο) αλλα και να εχει μικρη καταναλωση...

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Θανο , θελω να σε ευχαριστησω κι εγω για το ομορφο φωτορεπορταζ σου !
Δεν περιμενα οτι οι εσωτερικοι χωροι ειναι πολυ καλοι  :Wink:

----------


## jvrou

Φίλε vortigern σου μιλάω σαν ένας ας πούμε συχνός επιβάτης του ρομίλντα καθώς μπαίνω μέσα γύρω στις 6 φορές το χρόνο.. στην Σίκινο βλέπεις δεν μπορούμε να πάμε αλλιώς χειμώνα-καλοκαίρι. Αυτά που θα πω απευθύνονται κυρίως στους φιλους που δεν ταξιδεύουν με το συγκεκριμένο καράβι. Εσύ απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω είχες καιρό να ταξιδέψεις με το συγκεκριμένο...
Προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να πω πως φαίνεται άσχημη η κατάσταση από τις φωτογραφίες σου. Απλά δεν πιστεύω πως είναι τόσο καλή η κατάσταση..
Το γεγονός ότι στις φωτογραφίες δεν φαίνεται ούτε ένα μέλος του πληρώματος δεν σημαίνει κάτι? Επειδή ταξιδεύω και με άλλα καράβια πιστεύω πως είναι μακράν το καράβι με το λιγότερο πλήρωμα ανάλογα πάντα με το μέγεθός του. Η εσωτερικοί χώροι είναι κα8αροί δεν μπορώ να πω.. τα πατώματα δηλαδή. Δεν 8α μιλήσω για την αισθητική που ανέφερες (τα λουλούδια). Όντως είναι τραγικά αλλά οκ. Οι εξωτερικοί χώροι γιατί δεν πρέπει να είναι καθαροί? Κυρίως γι'αυτό είναι υπεύθυνοι οι επιβάτες οι οποίοι πετάνε τις γόπες από τα τσιγάρα τους κάτω.. (καλύτερα από την θάλασσα) Αλλά που να τα πετάξουν?? δεν υπάρχει κάποιο δοχείο. Αν υπήρχε αρκετό πλήρωμα να καθαρίζει συχνά? Μέσα τώρα. Οι καναπέδες μπροστά τώρα που φαίνονται τόσο καλοί (και είναι) μπήκαν το καλοκαίρι μαζί με αυτά τα πλεξιγκλας (νομίζω τέτοιο είναι τ υλικό) που σημαίνει ότι πλέον το συγκεκριμένο σαλόνι δεν είναι της οικονομικής θέσης (όπως ήταν πριν αλλαχτούν οι καναπέδες). Οι προηγούμενοι αλλάχτηκαν επειδή ήταν τόσο βρώμικοι που είχαν γίνει πλέον μαύροι. Αν καθόσουν με τζιν θα είχες μαυρίλα όταν σηκωνόσουν. Δεν είναι υπερβολικό. Μάλιστα είχα ακούσει πως είχαν πιάσει κοριούς (εδώ ακούστε). Δηλαδή άλλαξε τους απαράδεκτους καναπέδες και έβαλε κ παραπάνω εισιτήριο για να κάτσεις στους καινούργιους για να βγάλει τα έξοδά τους φαίνεται...Τα καλλύματα μάλλον άλλαξε όχι τους καναπέδες.. Και τώρα το κορυφαίο. Φίλε vortigern τουαλέτα πήγες??μύρισες? εκτός αν είχες καμπίνα. Τότε ήσουν καλά. Οι τουαλέτες μυρίζουν απίστευτα άσχημα, οι 3 στις 5 είναι κλειστές (και το καλοκαίρι) και δεν υπάρχουν γενικά. Δεν λέω βρίσκω συχνά έναν ανθρωπο να καθαρίζει αλλά........... Αλλά ο συγκεκριμένος που καθαρίζει είναι αυτός που είναι και στο bar και επομένως για να πάει εκεί κλείνει το bar.
Αυτά είχα να σου πω λοιπόν φίλε μου vortigern χωρίς καμί τάση ειρωνίας, απλά για να δείξω πως τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο καλά όσο φαίνονται στις φωτογραφίες.

----------


## vinman

Μπράβο Θάνο!
Πολύ καλό φωτορεπορτάζ!!

----------


## Vortigern

*Φιλε jvrou κατα πολυ μεγαλο μερος εχεις δικιο,δν ηθελα να αναφερω πολλα απο τα ασχιμα του πλοιου για να μην δημιουργησω ισως προβληματα,λοιπον το πληρωμα που μετρησα εγω ξενοδοχειακα δν πρεπει να ξεπερνα τα 10 ατομα,τραγικο,γιατι θα μπορουσαν να ειχαν δουλεια και αλλα ατομα ,οι εξωτερικοι χωροι ειναι βρωμικοι προς το καθαρο..δλδ αλλου ειναι καθαρα αλλου εσταζαν και νερα απο καπου.Για να πας τουαλετα πρεπει να εχεις ενα χάρτη μαζι σου για να την βρες εκει που ειναι η οποια ειναι η μονη ανοιχτη που σχετικα μεσα μυριζε αλλα κατω ηταν λιγο καθαρα,καθαριστη δν ειδα.....*
*Κατι αλλο που δν ανεφερα.....ζητουσαν στην Ρεσεψιον 50Ε για μια δυκλινη καπμινα και 20Ε για τετρακληνη....οταν εγω ρωτησα και μου ειπαν αυτα πηγα να βρω την μανα μου να της το πω...μετα απο 5 λεπτα που πηγα πισω στην ρεσεψιον μου ειπε οτι τις εδωσε...περιεργα πραγματα..........*

----------


## jvrou

> *Φιλε jvrou κατα πολυ μεγαλο μερος εχεις δικιο,δν ηθελα να αναφερω πολλα απο τα ασχιμα του πλοιου για να μην δημιουργησω ισως προβληματα,λοιπον το πληρωμα που μετρησα εγω ξενοδοχειακα δν πρεπει να ξεπερνα τα 10 ατομα,τραγικο,γιατι θα μπορουσαν να ειχαν δουλεια και αλλα ατομα ,οι εξωτερικοι χωροι ειναι βρωμικοι προς το καθαρο..δλδ αλλου ειναι καθαρα αλλου εσταζαν και νερα απο καπου.Για να πας τουαλετα πρεπει να εχεις ενα χάρτη μαζι σου για να την βρες εκει που ειναι η οποια ειναι η μονη ανοιχτη που σχετικα μεσα μυριζε αλλα κατω ηταν λιγο καθαρα,καθαριστη δν ειδα.....*
> 
> *Κατι αλλο που δν ανεφερα.....ζητουσαν στην Ρεσεψιον 50Ε για μια δυκλινη καπμινα και 20Ε για τετρακληνη....οταν εγω ρωτησα και μου ειπαν αυτα πηγα να βρω την μανα μου να της το πω...μετα απο 5 λεπτα που πηγα πισω στην ρεσεψιον μου ειπε οτι τις εδωσε...περιεργα πραγματα..........*


Εγώ δεν είπα πως βλέπω πάντα καθαριστή, απλά βλέπω δυσανάλογα πολλές φορές σε σχέση με την καθαριότητα που υπάρχει στις τουαλέτες.
Και να σκεφτείς ότι δεν αναφέρθηκα στην τιμή του εισιτηρίου. Γιατί αν όλα αυτά υπήρχαν σ'ένα καράβι που το εισητήριο του για Σίκινο ήταν πχ 25Ε τότε λίγοι θα μιλούσαν. Με το εισητήριο όμως 42Ε τι να πει κανείς??

----------


## Vortigern

*Απο σημερα υπαρχη και αυτο το βιντεο στην γκαλερι μας* 
*Να πω ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στον Frost που με βοηθησε να σχετικα με την ενωση του τραγουδιου με το βιντεο*

----------


## leonidas

Πολυ ωραιο βιντεο Θανο. :Very Happy: 
Μπραβο σε εσενα αλλα και στον frost... :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Αν αυτό το πλοίο είχε 20 μιλάκια θα ήταν ότι καλύτερο για το Αιγαίο

----------


## leonidas

> Αν αυτό το πλοίο είχε 20 μιλάκια θα ήταν ότι καλύτερο για το Αιγαίο


Κι αμα ηταν και ετσι ακομα καλυτερα;;;

Υ.Σ.συγνωμη,δεν το τελειωσα καλα...

----------


## manolis m.

2 katastrwmatakia epanw kai to fougaro ligo pros ta pisw...idios Venizelos tha itan ! xaxa :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε leonidas έχεις μια τάση να κόβεις τα μπαλκονάκια απο τα πλοία.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## leonidas

> φίλε leonidas έχεις μια τάση να κόβεις τα μπαλκονάκια απο τα πλοία..


Αυτο ειναι αληθεια... :Razz:

----------


## nickosps

Ρομίλντα με τα παλιά πανέμορφα σινιάλα, Αύγουστος 99 στη Σύμη από καλοκαιρινές διακοπές με ελαφρώς κομμένη την πλώρη.

----------


## kapas

> Ρομίλντα με τα παλιά πανέμορφα σινιάλα, Αύγουστος 99 στη Σύμη από καλοκαιρινές διακοπές με ελαφρώς κομμένη την πλώρη.


αυτο δεν ειναι εκοψα λιγο την πλωρη... αυτο ειναι αφησα λιγο απο το καραβι!!! :Wink: χαχα :Razz:

----------


## nickosps

> αυτο δεν ειναι εκοψα λιγο την πλωρη... αυτο ειναι αφησα λιγο απο το καραβι!!!χαχα


Χαχα! Όπως το δει κανείς φίλε kapas! Ωραίος...

----------


## jvrou

> Αν αυτό το πλοίο είχε 20 μιλάκια θα ήταν ότι καλύτερο για το Αιγαίο


Πραγματικά αλλά...δυστυχώς δεν είναι έτσι.
Όσον αφορά το χρώμα αν και συμφωνώ πως όλα τα υπόλοιπα καράβια του Μάκη ήταν πιο όμορφα ως λευκά εμένα συγκεκριμένα το Ρομίλντα μ'αρέσει περισσότερο όπως είναι τώρα.

----------


## Ergis

το ρομιλντα ςδω και ωρα δεν ξεπερναει τους 9,5 κομβους κοντα στην φολεγανδρο :Sad:  :Sad: .γνωριζουμε κατι;;; :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Thanasis89

Classic Moments...  :Razz:  Τώρα όλα καλά 13.5 και μπαίνει στην Φολέγανδρο.

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

> το ρομιλντα ςδω και ωρα δεν ξεπερναει τους 9,5 κομβους κοντα στην φολεγανδρο.γνωριζουμε κατι;;;


το παραξενω θα ηταν να πηγαινε γρηγορα

----------


## marsant

Παει με μειωμενη ταχυτητα γιατι αν πηγαινει με 15 κομβους πεφτει καθε φορα πανω στο ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ που μπαινει στην Ιο και ετσι αναγκαζεται καθε φορα το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ και περιμενει εξω απο την Ιο μεχρι να βγει ο ΚΟΡΑΗΣ.

----------


## folegandros

*Eπίσχεση εργασίας* στο romilda! Το σημερινό δρομολόγιο για Σύρο - Πάρο - Νάξο - Ιο - Σίκινο - Φολέγανδρο - Θήρα - Ανάφη δεν θα πραγματοποιηθεί!

----------


## giorgos....

μακάρι να μην επιβεβαιωθούν τα λεγόμενα σου φίλε..

----------


## folegandros

Δυστυχώς έχουν επιβεβαιωθεί! Αν συνεχίσει η επίσχεση η Φολέγανδρος η Σίκινος και η Ανάφη θα αντιμετωπίσουν προβλήματα καθώς δεν έχουν άλλο πλοίο από Πειραιά!

----------


## moutsokwstas

την επισχεση την κανουν επειδη δεν εχουν καταβληθει τα ποσα των επιδοτησεων απο το υπουργειο στην εταιρια?

----------


## folegandros

Δεν ξέρω φίλε μου! Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση έγινε επειδή δεν πληρωνόταν το πλήρωμα! Και συνήθως γι αυτό γίνετε κάτι τέτοιο! Τώρα για ποιον λόγο δεν πληρώνονταν δεν ξέρω!

----------


## Ergis

τι ειναι η επισχεση εργασειων;;;

----------


## folegandros

Επίσχεση εργασίας είναι ένα είδος κατάληψης και σχεδόν πάντα γίνετε όταν το πλήρωμα είναι απλήρωτο για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα!

----------


## Ergis

αυτα ειναι οντως κακα νεα......

----------


## moutsokwstas

μηπως περιμενε ο πλοικτητης,  να λαβει το ποσο της επιδοτησης που δικαιουται, για να τακτοποιησει τις υποχρεωσεις του και στο θεμα του πληρωματος?

----------


## Ergis

"......Το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα το αντιμετωπίζουν οι εταιρείες G. A. Ferries του Γ. Αγούδημου που το υπουργείο της χρωστάει 7 εκατ. ευρώ και η........"
ειναι αποσπασμα απο κειμενο που αναφερεται στις οφηλες και στα χρεη των εταιριων... :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## folegandros

Τώρα πληροφορήθηκα πως το πλήρωμα είναι απλήρωτο πάνω από 4 μήνες! O καπετάνιος και όλο το πλήρωμα λένε πως φέτος έχει βγάλει τόσα λεφτά που θα μπορούσε να τους πληρώσει! Δεν αρνούμαι όμως ότι κ το υπουργείο μπορεί να έχει αργήσει την επιδότηση! Το μόνο σίγουρο όμως απ όλα αυτά είναι ότι οι μόνιμοι κάτοικοι των μικρών νησιών θα την πληρώσουν πάλι!

----------


## Ergis

ισως ειναι εντολη και του ιδιου του γερασιμου προκειμενου να του δωσουν τις οφειλες του.να ειναι ενα ειδος εκβιασμου....παντως το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι οι κατοικοι των νησιων θα την πληρωσουν οπως ειπε καΙ ο φολεγανδρος

----------


## folegandros

Αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο τότε η κατάσταση είναι πολύ ποιο σοβαρή γιατί αφήνει εσκεμμένα χωρίς πλοίο από Πειραιά τουλάχιστον 3 νησιά! Αλλά δεν νομίζω να έχει γίνει κάτι τέτοιο σε καμιά περίπτωση! Και απ ότι ακούω δεν θα κρατήσει πολύ η επίσχεση.

----------


## marsant

Για να φτασει σε αυτο το σημειο βεβαια η εταιρια φταει φυσικα το κρατος για τα λεφτα που δεν δινει και φτανουν πολλες εταιριες στα ορια τους..Εδω δεν νοιαζει το υπουργειο για το αν θα μεινουν τα νησια χωρις καραβι, τον Αγουδημο θα πειραξει?Αλλωστε χρησιμοποιει και σαν μετρο πιεσης προς το κρατος αυτο που γινεται τωρα οπως σωστα ειπε πιο πανω ο φιλος Εργης

----------


## Ergis

εχουμε κανενα νεο απο την επισχεση;;;;;;θα κρατησει πολυ ακομα;

----------


## folegandros

> Για να φτασει σε αυτο το σημειο βεβαια η εταιρια φταει φυσικα το κρατος για τα λεφτα που δεν δινει και φτανουν πολλες εταιριες στα ορια τους..Εδω δεν νοιαζει το υπουργειο για το αν θα μεινουν τα νησια χωρις καραβι, τον Αγουδημο θα πειραξει?Αλλωστε χρησιμοποιει και σαν μετρο πιεσης προς το κρατος αυτο που γινεται τωρα οπως σωστα ειπε πιο πανω ο φιλος Εργης


Καλά αυτό είναι σίγουρο! Φυσικά φταίει και το κράτος! Χρωστάει πολλα στην εταιρία!




> εχουμε κανενα νεο απο την επισχεση;;;;;;θα κρατησει πολυ ακομα;


   Απ ότι ακούω την Τρίτη θα κάνει κανονικά το δρομολόγιό του!

----------


## folegandros

Τελικά η επίσχεση συνεχίζεται!To σημερινό δρομολόγιο του Ρομιλντα το εκτέλεσε το Μιλενα.

----------


## Ergis

τουλάχιστον δεν έμειναν τα νησιά χωρίς καράβι.κατι ειναι και αυτο!

----------


## nikolas200

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΈΡΑ ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΥΗΜΕΡΗ ΑΠΟΥΣΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΛΕΙΠΑ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ. VORTIGERN  ΕΙΔΑ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΧΟΛΙΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ. ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΦΟΛ/ΔΡΟ ΜΕ ΟΧΗΜΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ ROMILDA ΚΑΙ ΤΟ RUNNER ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΖΕΣΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΑΠ ΕΞΩ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ρομιλντα το σινιαλο!Αφιερωμενο στους ga fans και τον καπτα μακη

romilda 17-3-2007 (489).jpg

----------


## nickosps

Ευχαριστούμε Ben φίλε μας!! :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

τελειωσε η επισχεση? ετοιμαζεται για αποπλου η "Ρομιλντα"...

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

αν εδεινε ο Αγουδημος το εν δεκατο απο οτι του εβγαζε,το πλοιο θα ηταν ενα απο τα καλυτερα στον πειραια.ROMILDARA

----------


## vinman

...καθαρό μετά τη βροχή,περιμένει...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28308

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28309

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28310

----------


## sea_serenade

> ...καθαρό μετά τη βροχή,περιμένει...


Πάλι καλά που έρχεται και ο χειμώνας δηλαδή και βρέχει (κακία ε???)

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ρομιλντα απο σαντορινη για αναφη στις 17-3-2007
romilda 17-3-2007 (414).jpg

----------


## scoufgian

αυτος κι αν ειναι πινακας...........

----------


## Leo

> Ρομιλντα απο σαντορινη για αναφη στις 17-3-2007
> romilda 17-3-2007 (414).jpg


 
Αστράφτει, δεν καπνίζει..... περασμένα μεγαλεία και διηγόντας τα να κλαίς.

----------


## Vortigern

Ρομιλντα εν πλω πανω απο το Αγιος Γεωργιος...... Για τους marsant και jvrou  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29370

----------


## xara

Το *ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ* φουλάρει απο το *ΜΑΝΤΟΥΔΙ.*
Εν Πειραιεί τη 10/2/09

----------


## nikolas200

καταπλήκτική vortigrn

----------


## jvrou

> Ρομιλντα εν πλω πανω απο το Αγιος Γεωργιος...... Για τους marsant και jvrou


Πωωωωω!!!!!! με έστειλες άσχημα.. Ευχαριστώ πολύ..Νά'σαι καλά!!

----------


## marsant

Αχ φιλε vortigern τι μας κανεις απογευματιατικα...Να σαι καλα:wink:

----------


## taxman

χτεσ ταξιδεψα με το πλοιο και εμεινα αρκετα ενθουσιασμενοσ  . καθαρο  σε ολουσ τουσ εσωτερικουσ χωρουσ του και με ευχαριστω περιβαλον..κοσμο τιποτα αλλα το πληρωμα στισ θεσεισ τουσ και ασ μην ειχε κοσμο.......

----------


## speedrunner

Γιατί το πλοίο είναι στον Πειραιά και δεν κάνει το σημερινό του δρομολόγιο;
Και απο ότι βλέπω ενώ ήταν περασμένα τα δρομολόγια του στο σύστημα μέχρι και το τέλος Φεβρουαρίου τώρα δεν υπάρχει τίποτα.... :Surprised: 
Τι έχει γίνει ξέρει κάποιος; :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Vortigern

> Γιατί το πλοίο είναι στον Πειραιά και δεν κάνει το σημερινό του δρομολόγιο;
> Και απο ότι βλέπω ενώ ήταν περασμένα τα δρομολόγια του στο σύστημα μέχρι και το τέλος Φεβρουαρίου τώρα δεν υπάρχει τίποτα....
> Τι έχει γίνει ξέρει κάποιος;


Μηπως την θεση του παρει το Μαρινα???

----------


## opelmanos

ΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΗΛΗΝΗ? ΩΡΕ ΓΛΕΝΤΙΑ

----------


## plori

Nα η απάντηση στο ερωτημά σας!!!! http://www.protothema.gr/content.php?id=24742

----------


## dimitris

Παντως το "Ρομιλντα" πρεπει να πηρε καυσιμα κανονικα σημερα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
εδωσε πρωτα στον "Ελυρο" και μετα πηγε στο "Ρομιλντα"... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Vortigern

Δν ξερω τι γινεται αλλα ως ποτε θα μας κοροιδευη ο Κ.Μακης?Δηλαδη την νυφη θα την πληρωσουν η Σικινος και η Φολεγανδρος παλι που δν θα εχουν πλοιο να πανε στον προορισμο τους....Ελπιζω να γινει συντομα κατι αν ειναι να γινει απο την μερια της HSW

Oσο για την γραμμη της Κασου-Καρπαθου κ.τ.λ τοσα χρονια η ΛΑΝΕ εξυπηρετουσε τα γυρο νησια εκει και μπηκε ο Αγουδημος να τα φερει ανω κατω,βεβαια σε αυτο δν φταει μονο ο Αγουδημος..Μακαρι να ξαναεπαιρνε καποτε αυτη την γραμμη η ΛΑΝΕ...

----------


## marsant

Η εταιρια ανακοινωσε οτι δεν θα πραγματοποιησουν τα δρομολογια τους τα πλοια ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ και ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ λογω ελειψης χρηματων για ανεφοδιασμο καυσιμων.Κατα την γνωμη μου παντως αυτο ειναι και ως μετρο πιεσης για να δωσει το κρατος τα ωφειλομενα που εχουν φτασει πλεον τα 9,000,000Ε!!Tα νησια θα την πληρωσουν παλι την...''νυφη'' αλλα δεν φταει η εταιρια που εδω και 20 χρονια ειναι απο τις λιγες που εξυπηρετει την αγονη, αλλα το κρατος για την κατασταση που εχει φτασει να φερνει τις εταιριες στα ορια τους και πολυ περισσοτερο να μην νοιαζεται για το τι συνεπειες μπορουν να εχουν τα νησια μας και οι κατοικοι τους.....

----------


## helatros68

Αν και μάλλον είμαι εκτός θέματος συμφωνώ κατηγορηματικά με τον Vortigern  σε ότι αφορά την γραμμή της Κασου τουλάχιστον. Ύστερα από 14 χρόνια γυρίσαμε πάλι πίσω σε άλλες εποχές.

----------


## marsant

Σε τι ομως ρε παιδια γυρισε η γραμμη σε αλλες εποχες?Επειδη μειωθηκε (με το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ) η αποσταση για την Κασο και Καρπαθο 6 ολοκληρες ωρες??Η μηπως το Ιεραπετρα και το Κορναρος ειναι καλυτερα πλοια απο το Ροδανθη?Μην τρελαθουμε κιολας....Οτι θα επρεπε η γραμμη να εχει πιο νεα πλοια να το δεχτω, οχι ομως οτι με την εισοδο της G.A ferries γυρισε σε αλλες εποχες....Η Λανε ηταν πριν οχι η Blue Star Ferries...........

----------


## Vortigern

Σε μερικα θα συμφωνησω... αλλα την χαλκη γιατι την εβγαλαν απεξω?Πως εξυπηρετητε αυτο το νησι τωρα?

----------


## helatros68

Ότι επί 14 χρόνια ήξερες πότε θα φύγεις και πότε θα φτάσεις. Υπήρχε συνέπεια και διάθεση για εξυπηρέτηση ακόμα και για τους δύσκολους μήνες του χειμώνα. Μιλώ συγκεκριμένα για την Κασο όπου υπάρχει μια ιδιαιτερότητα με το λιμάνι του νησιού. Δεν θέλω να επεκταθώ άλλο εδώ.Αν θέλεις περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες σχετικά με την άποψη στείλε μου pm.

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Θαναση σε αυτο φταει το Υπουργειο και οχι η καθε εταιρια.Οταν βγηκε η προκηρυξη απο το υπουργειο για τον διαγωνισμο εγραφε για Κασο-Καρπαθο-Διαφανη-Ροδο και δεν ανεφερε πουθενα την Χαλκη.Δεν γινεται να εχουν υπογραψει οι εταιριες και να μην ποιανουν την Χαλκη επειδη ετσι τους αρεσει.Επειδη η Χαλκη εξυπηρετειται απο τοπικα πλοια της Ροδου δεν θελησαν οι κυριοι του ΥΕΝ να μπει η Χαλκη στον διαγωνισμο.Κατα την γνωμη μου αυτο ειναι ενα τεραστιο λαθος και πρεπει να πεσουν καποια στιγμη κεφαλια εκει στο ΥΕΝ......

----------


## Vortigern

> Φιλε Θαναση σε αυτο φταει το Υπουργειο και οχι η καθε εταιρια.Οταν βγηκε η προκηρυξη απο το υπουργειο για τον διαγωνισμο εγραφε για Κασο-Καρπαθο-Διαφανη-Ροδο και δεν ανεφερε πουθενα την Χαλκη.Δεν γινεται να εχουν υπογραψει οι εταιριες και να μην ποιανουν την Χαλκη επειδη ετσι τους αρεσει.Επειδη η Χαλκη εξυπηρετειται απο τοπικα πλοια της Ροδου δεν θελησαν οι κυριοι του ΥΕΝ να μπει η Χαλκη στον διαγωνισμο.Κατα την γνωμη μου αυτο ειναι ενα τεραστιο λαθος και πρεπει να πεσουν καποια στιγμη κεφαλια εκει στο ΥΕΝ......


Ενταξει αμα ειναι ετσι τα πραγματα καλος...

----------


## mike_rodos

> Φιλε Θαναση σε αυτο φταει το Υπουργειο και οχι η καθε εταιρια.Οταν βγηκε η προκηρυξη απο το υπουργειο για τον διαγωνισμο εγραφε για Κασο-Καρπαθο-Διαφανη-Ροδο και δεν ανεφερε πουθενα την Χαλκη.Δεν γινεται να εχουν υπογραψει οι εταιριες και να μην ποιανουν την Χαλκη επειδη ετσι τους αρεσει.Επειδη η Χαλκη εξυπηρετειται απο τοπικα πλοια της Ροδου δεν θελησαν οι κυριοι του ΥΕΝ να μπει η Χαλκη στον διαγωνισμο.Κατα την γνωμη μου αυτο ειναι ενα τεραστιο λαθος και πρεπει να πεσουν καποια στιγμη κεφαλια εκει στο ΥΕΝ......


Δυστιχώς η Χάλκη εξυπηρετείτε με τα 2 καϊκια από το λιμάνι της Κάμειρου Σκάλας και από το Παναγιά Σπηλιανή (δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν λέγεται έτσι) κάθε Σάββατο 15:00 από το λιμάνι της Ρόδου. Αυτό θα πεί άγωνη γραμμή... Να θες να πάς Πειραιά...

----------


## jvrou

Ξέρουμε αν θα πραγματοποιηθεί το αυριανό δρομολόγιο του;;

----------


## jvrou

Έμαθα πως δεν θα πραγματοποιηθεί το σημερινό δρομολόγιο επειδή πάει για δεξαμενισμό. Ισχύει?? και αν ναι θα αντικατασταθεί από κάποιο?

----------


## speedrunner

Την τρίτη το Νταλιάνα θα κάνει δρομολόγιο για Πάρο - Νάξο - Ίο - Σίκινο - Φολέγανδρο - Σαντορίνη - Ανάφη.

----------


## Notis

Είδα την Ρομίλντα να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, σήμερα ακριβώς στις 11.30.
Πετάχτηκα για λίγες ώρες με το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ μέχρι την Αίγινα, και την περιμέναμε να περάσει για να βγούμε.
Ερχόταν απο δρομολόγιο;

----------


## thanos75

> Την τρίτη το Νταλιάνα θα κάνει δρομολόγιο για Πάρο - Νάξο - Ίο - Σίκινο - Φολέγανδρο - Σαντορίνη - Ανάφη.


 Και το δρομολόγιο της άγονης της Δωδεκανήσου την Τετάρτη ποιό πλοίο θα την κάνει?

----------


## speedrunner

> Είδα την Ρομίλντα να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, σήμερα ακριβώς στις 11.30.
> Πετάχτηκα για λίγες ώρες με το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ μέχρι την Αίγινα, και την περιμέναμε να περάσει για να βγούμε.
> Ερχόταν απο δρομολόγιο;


Επέστρεφε απο δυτικές Κυκλάδες.

----------


## taxman

> Επέστρεφε απο δυτικές Κυκλάδες.


 ΚΑΚΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΣΑΡΑΚΟΣΤΗ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΥΡΙΟ Η ΘΑ ΔΕΣΕΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ

----------


## captain 83

Αύριο το δρομολόγιο του ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ θα γίνει από το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ στις 19:00.

----------


## speedrunner

> Αύριο το δρομολόγιο του ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ θα γίνει από το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ στις 19:00.



Δεν είναι ακριβώς το δρομολόγιο του Ρομίλντα καθώς τις Τρίτες το Ρομίλντα πήγαινε απο δυτικές Κυκλάδες ενώ αύριο θα πάει απο Παροναξία.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ρομιλντα ξημερωματα 18 μαρτιου 2007 στην παρο
romilda 17-3-2007 (326).JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Για κάποιο λόγο ο Ben έχει πολλά κέφια τελευταία ! Θα το ερευνήσω !  :Very Happy:  

Παρεπιπτόντως έχουν τα ίδια χειριστήρια με τον ποιητή... Ένεκα το κανάλι λέτε ;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  KAMEWA και τα δύο. Απλά το ποιητή είναι για εσωτερικό χώρο. 

DSC01845.JPG

----------


## jvrou

> Ρομιλντα ξημερωματα 18 μαρτιου 2007 στην παρο


Κυκλαδίτικη μαγεία...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

romilda καθρεφτης δυναμικος και διαχρονικος
romilda.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ρομιλντα control room, ηλεκτροστασιο,μειωτηρες.Πριν 2 χρονια ειπατε τιποτα για καθαριοτητα κτλ για αγονοπλοιο?Λαμπει!
engine room.JPG

engine room (1).JPG

engine room (2).JPG

----------


## marsant

Σε ευχαριστουμε BEN για τις φωτο, και εκτος απο αυτα που γραφεις για την ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ, θελω να προσθεσω οτι ειναι απο τα λιγο καλοταξιδα βαπορια στην ακτοπλοια μας!

----------


## parianos

Βλεπω πρωτη φορα τις φωτο του μηχανοστασιου, δεν τα εχω ξαναδει ετσι...

----------


## Thanasis89

Τέτοια δείχνε μας για να μας φτιάχνεις  :Very Happy:  ! Μπράβο τους ! Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες !

----------


## plori

Τέτοιο καθαρό και φρεσκοβαμένο μηχανοστάσιο δεν φανταζόμουν οτι υπάρχει στην εμπορική ναυτιλία ,μου θύμιζε τα μηχανοστάσια που μας έβαζαν να βάφουμε στο πολεμικό ναυτικό οταν θα είχαμε επιθεώρηση.Μπράβο στο πλήρωμα μηχανής :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

A' μηχανικος τοτε ,πριν 2 χρονια ,ηταν ο Ηρακλης Παλαιολογος,πρεπει να εχει παρει συνταξη.

----------


## Thanasis89

> A' μηχανικος τοτε ,πριν 2 χρονια ,ηταν ο Ηρακλης Παλαιολογος,πρεπει να εχει παρει συνταξη.


Ο παλιός είναι αλλιώς...  :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

Και δύο φώτο από εμένα εχθές στο μεγάλο λιμάνι  :Very Happy: 
ANTHI MARINA.2.jpg
ANTHI MARINA.jpg

----------


## τσιβας

> A' μηχανικος τοτε ,πριν 2 χρονια ,ηταν ο Ηρακλης Παλαιολογος,πρεπει να εχει παρει συνταξη.


Α' Μηχανικος τοτε ηταν ο ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ, παλια καραβανα 
στο F/B Romilda, απο Α/Β. Τωρα πραγματι εχει παρει συνταξη.

----------


## dimitris

Απο μια αλλη οπτικη γωνια...
στο Μαρινο και στον φιλο Μιχαλη απο Ροδο!
romilda.jpg

----------


## marsant

Aρχοντας οπως παντα ο φιλος Δημητρης!Μακαρι να το δουμε να ξαναταξιδευει..

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Δημήτρη τα έκανες πάλι τα μαγικά σου!!!Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία!!!*

----------


## mike_rodos

> Απο μια αλλη οπτικη γωνια...
> στο Μαρινο και στον φιλο Μιχαλη απο Ροδο!


Ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη... Είναι το μοναδικό πλοίο της GA FERRIES που έχει έρθει Δωδεκάνησα και δεν έχω ταξιδέξει ποτέ μαζί του...  :Sad:

----------


## nkr

Εχει παρει καποια αγονη φετος το ROMILDAκι?

----------


## marsant

Οχι δεν εχει παρει και περιμενει και αυτο τι θα γινει οπως και τα υπολοιπα πλοια της εταιριας.Παντως το Ρομιλντακι λειπει πολυ απο τις κυκλαδες και ιδιαιτερα στα μικρα νησια που προσεγγιζε, καθως οι νησιωτες το εχουν αγαπησει και τους ειχε γινει συνηθεια εδω και πολλα χρονια.Οτι καιρο και να ειχε εριχνε καταπελτη σε οποιοδηποτε λιμανι, ενω τα αλλα παιρναγαν και σφυριζαν.....

----------


## nkr

Σωστα φιλε marsant συμφωνω και εγω με αυτα που λες μας εχει λειψει το καραβι αυτο.

----------


## speedrunner

> Οχι δεν εχει παρει και περιμενει και αυτο τι θα γινει οπως και τα υπολοιπα πλοια της εταιριας.Παντως το Ρομιλντακι λειπει πολυ απο τις κυκλαδες και ιδιαιτερα στα μικρα νησια που προσεγγιζε, καθως οι νησιωτες το εχουν αγαπησει και τους ειχε γινει συνηθεια εδω και πολλα χρονια.Οτι καιρο και να ειχε εριχνε καταπελτη σε οποιοδηποτε λιμανι, ενω τα αλλα παιρναγαν και σφυριζαν.....



Συγνώμη που θα το πω, αλλά ας φύγει και πιστέψτε με δεν θα μου λείψει καθόλου...

----------


## nkr

Γιατι εχεις καποια εμπειρια απο το καραβι?

----------


## speedrunner

> Γιατι εχεις καποια εμπειρια απο το καραβι?


Φυσικά...τις ατελείωτες ώρες ταξιδιού για Φολέγανδρο, :Mad:

----------


## MF2000gr

Καλα ας κανει οτι φευγει να ερθει κανενας Κοραης και με τον πρωτο καιρο να βγειτε ολοι κιτρινοι και ανασκελα και τοτε τα ξαναλεμε.

----------


## nkr

Ενταξει εχει σοβαρο προβλημα με την ταχυτητα του αλλα ενταξει ειναι σχετικα καλο καραβι.

----------


## jvrou

Φίλε speedrunner δεν θα σου άρεσε να έχεις 2 φορές την εβδομάδα τον Κοραή και άλλες 2 τη Ρομίλντα?? Τουλάχιστον εγώ για την Σίκινο θα μου άρεσε κάτι τέτοιο. Η Ρομίλντα ποιάνει ότι καιρό να έχει και δεν χάνει δρομολόγια... Ο χειμώνας είναι δύσκολος.. Και σίγουρα όλοι μας έχουμε αναθεματίσει κάθε φορά που μπαίνουμε...

Υ.Γ επειδή αναφέρθηκε για το αν πήρε κάποια άγονη, βγήκαν τα αποτελέσματα των άγονων?? και αν ναι που μπορώ να τα δω?

----------


## nkr

Η δικη μου αποψη ειναι οτι προτιμοτερο ειναι το ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ παρα το ROMILDA.

----------


## dimitris

> Φίλε speedkiller δεν θα σου άρεσε να έχεις 2 φορές...


 ο speedrunner ειναι jvrou τα αποτελεσματα αν δεν κανω λαθος την Τεταρτη 01/04 εχει Σ.Α.Σ

----------


## Speedkiller

> Φίλε* speedkiller* δεν θα σου άρεσε να έχεις 2 φορές την εβδομάδα τον Κοραή και άλλες 2 τη Ρομίλντα?? Τουλάχιστον εγώ για την Σίκινο θα μου άρεσε κάτι τέτοιο. Η Ρομίλντα ποιάνει ότι καιρό να έχει και δεν χάνει δρομολόγια... Ο χειμώνας είναι δύσκολος.. Και σίγουρα όλοι μας έχουμε αναθεματίσει κάθε φορά που μπαίνουμε...
> 
> Υ.Γ επειδή αναφέρθηκε για το αν πήρε κάποια άγονη, βγήκαν τα αποτελέσματα των άγονων?? και αν ναι που μπορώ να τα δω?


Βρε παιδια χαλαρώστε!!!Εγώ δεν μίλησα καν!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## nkr

Πες να ακουσουμε και την αποψη σου. :Very Happy:

----------


## speedrunner

> Φίλε speedkiller δεν θα σου άρεσε να έχεις 2 φορές την εβδομάδα τον Κοραή και άλλες 2 τη Ρομίλντα?? Τουλάχιστον εγώ για την Σίκινο θα μου άρεσε κάτι τέτοιο. Η Ρομίλντα ποιάνει ότι καιρό να έχει και δεν χάνει δρομολόγια... Ο χειμώνας είναι δύσκολος.. Και σίγουρα όλοι μας έχουμε αναθεματίσει κάθε φορά που μπαίνουμε...
> 
> Υ.Γ επειδή αναφέρθηκε για το αν πήρε κάποια άγονη, βγήκαν τα αποτελέσματα των άγονων?? και αν ναι που μπορώ να τα δω?


speedrunner εδώ,
Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα να μην έχω καθόλου Ρομίλντα και να έχει κάποιο άλλο πλοίο, αλλά και το σενάριο που λες είναι καλό για να υπάρχει και η επιλογή του επιβάτη. Να επιλέξει αν θέλει να ταξιδέψει με Ρομίλτα και όχι θέλοντας και μη να μπαίνει μέσα γιατί δεν έχει άλλη επιλογή.
Και μην το καταδικάζουμε το Κοραής ακόμη δεν ξεκίνησε για εμάς.

----------


## nkr

Για Φολεγανδρο εχει μονο το ROMILDA?

----------


## speedrunner

> Για Φολεγανδρο εχει μονο το ROMILDA?


Συμβατικό ναι! και τον χειμώνα που δεν δουλεύουν τα ταχύπλοα τι να κάνεις...:sad::sad::sad:

----------


## nkr

Ειναι ενα προβλημα και αυτο.Πιστευω πως θα σας βοηθησει το ΑΔΑΜΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ.

----------


## jvrou

> Βρε παιδια χαλαρώστε!!!Εγώ δεν μίλησα καν!!!


Χίλια συγγνώμη μπέρδεψα τα ονόματα.. Το διορθωσα...

----------


## jvrou

Πάντως όσον αφορά τα νησιά μας, Σίκινο και Φολέγανδρο εκκρεμεί νομίζω και το δρομολόγιο Πάρο-Νάξο-Ίο-Σίκινο-Φολέγανδρο-Σαντορίνη-Ανάφη... Για εκεί υπάρχει πρόθεση από άλλη εταιρία ή και εκεί Κοραής?? ή μήπως Ρομίλντα??

----------


## nkr

Εκει ειναι το ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ αν δεν κανω λαθος.

----------


## plori

Οχι φίλοι μου να μας λείπει και το Ρομίλντα πρός Θεού!!!!

----------


## speedrunner

> Οχι φίλοι μου να μας λείπει και το Ρομίλντα πρός Θεού!!!!


Πες τα ρε φίλε και θα με τρελάνουν

ΥΓ. Φίλε nkr κάνε ένα κόπο να διαβάσεις και το θέμα του Αδαμάντιου Κοραή

----------


## marsant

Και ομως φιλοι μου οσο και νας φαινεται περιεργο το βαπορι λειπει πολυ, μαλιστα  χθες αρκετοι κατοικοι της Αναφης  επαιρναν τηλ σε γνωστο πρακτορειο της Σαντορινης και ρωταγαν ποτε θα ξαναμπει.

----------


## speedrunner

> Και ομως φιλοι μου οσο και νας φαινεται περιεργο το βαπορι λειπει πολυ, μαλιστα  χθες αρκετοι κατοικοι της Αναφης  επαιρναν τηλ σε γνωστο πρακτορειο της Σαντορινης και ρωταγαν ποτε θα ξαναμπει.


καλά μην τρελαθούμε, η Ανάφη έχει την καλύτερη σύνδεση τώρα, Πειραιά Σαντορίνη Ανάφη, απο 18 ώρες 9,5 και με τι καράβι, μην λέμε ότι θέλουμε.

----------


## marsant

A καλα το Πρεβελης με το Ρομιλντα ειναι η μερα με την νυχτα αυτο δεν χωραει σηζητηση, ομως οι ανθρωποι επερναν τηλ και ρωταγαν απο την αγωνια τους γιατι δεν περναει το Ρομιλντα που το ειχαν 3 φορες την εβδομαδα και οχι 1 φορα που ειναι τωρα το Πρεβελης, και δεν ξερουν και αν ξαναπερασει :Confused:

----------


## nkr

Σωστα ρε παιδια το ROMILDA ειναι ενα αναποσπαστο κομματι της ζωης των κατοικων των αγονων γραμμων που εξυπηρετει λογικο ειναι να το θελουν πισω οι ανθρωποι.

----------


## speedrunner

> A καλα το Πρεβελης με το Ρομιλντα ειναι η μερα με την νυχτα αυτο δεν χωραει σηζητηση, ομως οι ανθρωποι επερναν τηλ και ρωταγαν απο την αγωνια τους γιατι δεν περναει το Ρομιλντα που το ειχαν 3 φορες την εβδομαδα και οχι 1 φορα που ειναι τωρα το Πρεβελης, και δεν ξερουν και αν ξαναπερασει


2 φορές την εβδομάδα ήταν το Ρομίλντα 2 φορές είναι και το Πρέβελης

----------


## nikolas200

Συμφωνώ με τον φίλο speedrunner. Μακριά απο την Φολ/δρο ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ. Δεν ξέρετε τι έχουμε τραβήξει εμείς που ταξιδεύουμε άγονη γραμμή τοσα χρόνια

----------


## giannisk88

Εδώ που τα λέμε παιδιά καλύτερα Πρέβελης παρα Ρομίλντα!!!!Κλάσεις ανώτερο!!!

----------


## noulos

Η ξεκούραση συνεχίζεται!
Αφιερωμένη σε όσους λείπει!

----------


## nickosps

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μας λείπει να τη βλέπουμε να ταξιδεύει ακούραστη στο Αιγαίο :Sad:  Ευχαριστούμε...

----------


## nkr

Ειναι πραγματικα κριμα να βλεπεις παροπλισμενα καραβια :Sad: ,ενω οταν ηταν στην ενεργο δραση καλυπταν τοσα μιλια για τις αγονες γραμμες.

----------


## nikolas200

Ειναι αλήθεια οτι μας λείπει. Κακά τα ψέμματα. Παρ όλα τα μειονεκτήματα του που έχουν ειπώθει στο forum επί το πλείστον εξυπηρέτησε για πολλά χρόνια ακούραστα τους κατοίκους της άγονής γραμμής. Και  βέβαια το πλοίο από μόνο του δεν φταίει. Εαν έιχε καλύτερο πλοιοκτήτη μπορεί τώρα να μιλούσαμε για ένα απο τα καλύτερα πλοία της Ελληνικής ακτοπλοίας. Παρ όλα αυτά όμως το πλόιο έχει αφήσει ανεξήτηλο σημάδι στις καρδίες όλων αυτών που ταξιδεύουν στο Νότιο Αιγαίο και κυρίως αυτών της άγονης γραμμής που πολλές φορές ήταν το μόνο μεταφορικό μέσο, ιδιαίτερα τους χειμερινούς μήνες, που πολλές φορές περίμεναν να το δούνε να προβάλλει στο εκάστοτε λιμάνι

----------


## opelmanos

Εχουμε κανένα νέο για το πλοίο μας?

----------


## Speedkiller

Για που το βαλε το Romilda???

----------


## nkr

Απ οτι ειδα δεν πρεπει να πηρε αγονη φετος, για να δουμε τι θα απογινει με αυτο το καραβι τελικα.Μηπως φιλε speed γνωριζεις που πηγε?

----------


## opelmanos

Που βρίσκεται η ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ?Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι?

----------


## dimitris

> Που βρίσκεται η ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ?Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι?


Χθεσινη ...

----------


## tasos_33

Ο ais το δειχνη τωρα κοντα στα ψαρα,ξερει κανεις τι γινεται:?:

----------


## dimitris

> Ο ais το δειχνη τωρα κοντα στα ψαρα,ξερει κανεις τι γινεται:?:


Φιλε tasos_33 και μια μερα το εδειχνε στην Ελευσινα εκει που ηταν δεμενο το Γεωργιος Εξπρες...
η φωτογραφια ειναι τραβηγμενη πριν λιγο 18:42 για την ακριβεια :Wink: 
port.jpg

----------


## tasos_33

Τι να πω,μου εκανε εντυπωση και εμενα γιατι το εδειχνε με 19 μιλια.

Σ'ευχαριστο φιλε dimitri.

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε tasos_33 εμένα πιο πολύ εντύπωση θα μου έκανε το οτι το έδειχνε να κινείται με 19 κόμβους παρά οτι το ήταν στα Ψαρά.. :Wink:  :Wink: 

τα έχει αυτά το ais

----------


## tasos_33

Αυτο ακριβως ειπα και εγω παραπανω.

----------


## rjjjh2004

Pride of Canterbury στο λιμάνι της Νιος! :Very Happy: 
DSCN0183b.JPG

DSCN0184c.JPG

DSCN0185b.JPG

DSCN0186b.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

.Καπνιστή καπνιστή η κοπέλα μας,μου θυμίζει τη κοπέλα μου που καπνίζει τόσο πολυ.Πολύ ωραίες φωτό,Ευχαριστούμε πολυ φίλε μου

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφειες!!!!ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!!!!!

----------


## xidianakis

θα ταξιδεψει φετος η ρομιλνταρα ή θα μεινει δεμενη???

----------


## hsw

> θα ταξιδεψει φετος η ρομιλνταρα ή θα μεινει δεμενη???


το πιο πιθανό είναι να δρομολογηθεί από Βόλο/Αγ.Κων/νο για Βόρειες Σποράδες

----------


## opelmanos

> το πιο πιθανό είναι να δρομολογηθεί από Βόλο/Αγ.Κων/νο για Βόρειες Σποράδες


Kαλά εκεί δεν είναι το ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ?

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Kαλά εκεί δεν είναι το ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ?


 Ειναι το Εξπρές Σκιαθος αλλα μαλλον θα ειναι και το Ρομιλντα......
οπως δηλώθηκε και στο ΣΑΣ

----------


## rjjjh2004

Θυμάμαι όταν πρωτοταξίδεψα με την Ρομίλντα (επίσης αποκαλούμενη Βρωμίλντα) για Πειραιά-Αστυπάλαια, στη σκάλα προς τις καμπίνες υπήρχαν κολλημένες 2 αφίσες (αγγλικά και γαλλικά) αρχαιολογικής αξίας τις οποίες φωτογράφησα: 
"Μην μεταφέρετε ζώα από Αγγλία σε Γαλλία - κίνδυνος λύσσας"! Προφανώς αναφερόταν σε κρούσματα της ασθένειας τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '70, όταν η Ρομίλντα ως Pride of Canterbury έκανε το δρομολόγιο Αγγλία-Γαλλία. Κανείς όμως στην Ελλάδα στο πλαίσιο συντήρησης, ανακατασκευής ή απλού ελαιοχρωματισμού δεν άγγιξε τις εν λόγω αφίσες. Ίσως γιατί στα πλοία της εν λόγω εταιρίας δεν γίνονται σπατάλες για συντήρηση... Θεωρούνται περιττές!

----------


## marsant

Η αφισα υπαρχει ακομα?Που κολλαει η συντηρηση με την αφισα?

----------


## rjjjh2004

1. Λογικά υπάρχει ακόμα,
2. Αν δεν είχαν αφήσει ακόμα όλες τις βρώμικες ταπετσαρίες τοίχου, τα πράσινα τριμένα βελούδινα  καθίσματα από αγγλικό παμπ και τις τουαλέτες που να θυμίζουν στρατόπεδο νεοσυλλέκτων, ίσως να είχαν φροντίσει να τις ξηλώσουν.... Αλλά το πλοίο αυτό ταξιδεύει με την ξενοδοχειακή υποδομή που χτίστηκε... Η οποία είναι πλέον γηραιότερη των 35 ετών!

----------


## DimitrisT

Η Ρομίλντα στο Βαθύ της Σάμου 2/8/07

----------


## nikosnasia

ΠΕΡΙΟΔΕΥΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΕΛΙΔΕΣ ΔΙΑΠΙΣΤΩΣΑ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ 2003-2004. ΙΔΟΥ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΔΥΟ.
Pict2004044.jpg

Pict2004046.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Ωραίες οι φωτό.Το Νοέμβριο του 2004 δεν ήταν?Ποιό πλοίο είχε αντικαταστήσει?

----------


## nikosnasia

ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΕΣΤΗΣΕ ΤΟ ΜΙΛΕΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΔΥΟ ΦΟΡΕΣ & ΤΟ 2003 & ΤΟ 2004.

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Πρεπει να ερχοταν και Βολο τοτε . αν δεν κανω λαθος

----------


## nikosnasia

ΤΟ ΜΙΛΕΝΑ ΕΡΧΟΤΑΝ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΚΙΑΘΟ ΙΣΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ.

----------


## opelmanos

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν έκανε ποτέ ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΗΛΗΝΗ?Δεν θυμάμαι εγώ κάτι πάντως μήπως κανένας αλλος πατριώτης??

----------


## opelmanos

Μιa foto apo to

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ROMILDA στον πειραια ενα βραδυ


net (287).JPG

----------


## opelmanos

Yπέροχη φωτό αλλά έχω την αίσθηση ότι έχει ξαναανέβει.Μήπως υπάρχει καμία φωτό που καπνίζει πολύ έντονα?

----------


## opelmanos

Πάρτε 1 που βρήκα και αν υπάρχει καμία με ποιό έντονο κάπνισμα ανεβάστε την

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40038

----------


## dimitris

opelmanos μπορεις να μας δωσεις και την πηγη της φωτογραφιας? ή ειναι δικη σου?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σας βαζω μια που καπνιζει αν και θα μπορουσε περισσοτερο γιατι ειμαστε στον χειμωνα του 2006 και η ρομι παει με δυο μηχανες


ROMILDA (17).JPG

----------


## marsant

Ατελειωτη η Ρομιλνταρα!Πολυ ωραια φιλε BEN!

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Σας βαζω μια που καπνιζει αν και θα μπορουσε περισσοτερο γιατι ειμαστε στον χειμωνα του 2006 και η ρομι παει με δυο μηχανες
> 
> 
> ROMILDA (17).JPG


Τελια η φωτο BEN !!!Αλα γιατι λες οτι παει με 2 μιχανες 2 δεν εχει παντα σε λειτουργια η ειχε καμια βλαβι τιν εποχι εκινει ??

----------


## opelmanos

> opelmanos μπορεις να μας δωσεις και την πηγη της φωτογραφιας? ή ειναι δικη σου?


Μου την έστειλε ένας φίλος μου.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Yπέροχη φωτό αλλά έχω την αίσθηση ότι έχει ξαναανέβει.Μήπως υπάρχει καμία φωτό που καπνίζει πολύ έντονα?


Δεν εχει ξανα ανεβει αυτη η φωτο του ROMILDA εδω στο NAUTILIA, ισως παλαιοτερα σε αλλο forum, αλλα η φωτο ειναι δικη μου

----------


## opelmanos

Τέλειες πάντως και οι 2 που έβαλες.ΑΝ έχεις και άλλες καπνιστές φωτό ρίξτες

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ROMILDA φυμε για τον opelmanta αλλα μη ζητησεις αλλη γιατι εγινε τεκες το φορουμ και με τα ρεμπετικα ως γνωστον δεν τα παω καθολου καλα


IMG_3759.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

Τhanks BEN

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δειτε και μια εξωτερικη τετρακλινη του ROMILDA η οποια κοιτα εκει που ειναι τα πολλα παραθυρα.Για αυτους που λενε κακα για το βαπορι.


romilda 17-3-2007 (320).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ROMILDA αποψη της γεφυρας

romilda 17-3-2007 (337).JPG

----------


## Νικόλας

ώραιεσ φώτο ΒΕΝ
χχαχα πείτε μου ότι αυτός ο μοχλός δεξιά είναι τιμόνι??

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Τελια η φωτο BEN !!!Αλα γιατι λες οτι παει με 2 μιχανες 2 δεν εχει παντα σε λειτουργια η ειχε καμια βλαβι τιν εποχι εκινει ??



Γιατι ειναι παγκοσμιος γνωστο ,που λεει και ο καπτα μακης καλη του ωρα ,οτι η ROMILDA εχει τρεις μηχανες και προπελες

----------


## Thanasis89

> ώραιεσ φώτο ΒΕΝ
> χχαχα πείτε μου ότι αυτός ο μοχλός δεξιά είναι τιμόνι??


Ναι Νικόλα αυτό είναι τιμόνι ! Κι εγώ όταν το είδα με τον Διονύση στον Κορνάρο ξαφνιαστήκαμε !  :Very Happy:

----------


## nickosps

Μπράβο ρε Ben! Είσαι αρχηγός!

----------


## rjjjh2004

> Yπέροχη φωτό αλλά έχω την αίσθηση ότι έχει ξαναανέβει.Μήπως υπάρχει καμία φωτό που καπνίζει πολύ έντονα?


Μπορείς να ρίξεις μια ματιά σε μερικές φωτογραφίες μου από το λιμάνι τις Ίου (καλοκαίρι 2005) που έχω ανεβάσει.... Εκεί να δεις καπνό κατά τη διαδικασία της πρόσδεσης!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Μπορείς να ρίξεις μια ματιά σε μερικές φωτογραφίες μου από το λιμάνι τις Ίου (καλοκαίρι 2005) που έχω ανεβάσει.... Εκεί να δεις καπνό κατά τη διαδικασία της πρόσδεσης!!!


Προσωπικά μου αρέσουν τα πλοία που βγάζουν πυκνό μαύρο καπνό.Είναι σαν να καίγεται αποθήκη με πλαστικά.Να έβγαζε και ο ΤΕΟ τόσο πολύ δεν θα θέλα τίποτα άλλο.Οσο για τις φωτογραφίες σου τις είδα και ήταν τέλειες.ΑΝ βρείς και άλλες με περισσότερο καπνό ανέβασε τες.Προς το παρών πάρε μία απ'το φουγάρο τουΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 40128

----------


## mike_rodos

> Δειτε και μια εξωτερικη τετρακλινη του ROMILDA η οποια κοιτα εκει που ειναι τα πολλα παραθυρα.Για αυτους που λενε κακα για το βαπορι.
> 
> 
> romilda 17-3-2007 (320).JPG


Ωραία φώτο ben, αλλά μάλλον θα με πεις κακό... Το τραπεζάκι της φώτο είναι όλα τα λεφτά!8-) Το συρτάρι κρέμεται ή μου φαίνεται??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## .voyager

Κάπου στο Αιγαίο πριν χρόνια. Σκαναρισμένη.

img873.jpg

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Κάπου στο Αιγαίο πριν χρόνια. Σκαναρισμένη.
> 
> img873.jpg


Φοβερι φωτο σε σινδιασμο με το χειμονειατικο τοπιο σε ευχαριστουμε !!

----------


## Vortigern

> Κάπου στο Αιγαίο πριν χρόνια. Σκαναρισμένη.
> 
> img873.jpg


 
Χρηστο αυτο που θαυμαζο περισσοτερο σε εσενα ειναι οτι εισαι ενα νεο παλικαρι και αρχειο το οποιο μπορει να θεωρηθη σπανιο και παλιο.Μπραβο και συνεχισε ετσι!Σε ευχαριστω πρωσωπικα για ολες τις ομορφιες που ανεβαζεις καθυμερινα

----------


## .voyager

> Χρηστο αυτο που θαυμαζο περισσοτερο σε εσενα ειναι οτι εισαι ενα νεο παλικαρι και αρχειο το οποιο μπορει να θεωρηθη σπανιο και παλιο.Μπραβο και συνεχισε ετσι!Σε ευχαριστω πρωσωπικα για ολες τις ομορφιες που ανεβαζεις καθυμερινα


Mε τιμάνε τα λόγια σου, ειλικρινά. Είναι η καλύτερη "ανταμοιβή". Οι συγκεκριμένες είναι φωτογραφίες που τραβούσα από 8 ετών (αν το σκεφτείς ήμουν νιάνιαρο!), ταξιδεύοντας με τον πατέρα μου, με μια απλή μηχανή, δυστυχώς χωρίς zoom και πολυτέλειες και χωρίς να ξέρω τότε τι ακριβώς μου άρεσε στα ποστάλια (ενώ βρισκόμουν σε γκαζάδικα!). Ωστόσο, δεν έχω πολλές παλιές.
Σ΄ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## Vortigern

> Mε τιμάνε τα λόγια σου, ειλικρινά. Είναι η καλύτερη "ανταμοιβή". Οι συγκεκριμένες είναι φωτογραφίες που τραβούσα από 8 ετών (αν το σκεφτείς ήμουν νιάνιαρο!), ταξιδεύοντας με τον πατέρα μου, με μια απλή μηχανή, δυστυχώς χωρίς zoom και πολυτέλειες και χωρίς να ξέρω τότε τι ακριβώς μου άρεσε στα ποστάλια (ενώ βρισκόμουν σε γκαζάδικα!). Ωστόσο, δεν έχω πολλές παλιές.
> Σ΄ευχαριστώ και πάλι.


 
Απο τοσος ταξιδευα και εγω με τον πατερα μου αλλα προσφατα ανακαλυψα οτι ειμαι καραβολατρης

Και παλι να εισαι καλα και σε ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## opelmanos

ΜΕ την άπρη φορεσιά τoυ καλοκαίρι 2005Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40263

----------


## noulos

> Απο τοσος ταξιδευα και εγω με τον πατερα μου αλλα προσφατα ανακαλυψα οτι ειμαι καραβολατρης...


ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ! ΤΟ ΚΑΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΗΓΑΝ ΧΑΜΕΝΑ!!! :-)

----------


## nikosnasia

29/3/2007 ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ.
Pict2007236.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

ΚΑΙ ΤΟ 2004 ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.
Pict2004045.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

ΑΨΟΓΟΣ!!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

και αυτό εχθές εκεί στο λιμάνι περίμενε  :Very Happy: 
P6260003.jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

> και αυτό εχθές εκεί στο λιμάνι περίμενε 
> P6260003.jpg


 ωραια Νικολα!αυτο ξερουμε αν θα ξαναταξιδεψει?η' θα περιμενει για πολυ εκει? :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

δεν ξέρω να σου πω την αλήθεια ας μας πει όποιος γνωρίζει
αυτό που ξέρω σίγουρα είναι ότι το βαπόρι έχει τα μάυρα του τα χάλια και παρέα κάτι τόνους μύδια  :Razz:

----------


## xidianakis

> Δειτε και μια εξωτερικη τετρακλινη του ROMILDA η οποια κοιτα εκει που ειναι τα πολλα παραθυρα.Για αυτους που λενε κακα για το βαπορι.
> 
> 
> romilda 17-3-2007 (320).JPG


το συρταρι απο το κομοδινο κρεμετε ή μου φαινεται??

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mαλλον σου φαινεται!

----------


## xidianakis

> Mαλλον σου φαινεται!


αααααα!!! ειπα κ εγω!! λεω "μα ειναι δυνατον!!!".....:razz::grin:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mπορει να το χαλασα και εγω!Η κανα καλοπαιδο σε καμια πενταημερη!

----------


## opelmanos

> Mπορει να το χαλασα και εγω!Η κανα καλοπαιδο σε καμια πενταημερη!


E ρε φίλε τι μου θύμησες τώρα.Μια φορά είχαμε πάει πενταήμερη και ταξιδεύαμε με τη Σαπφώ.Πιάναμε λοιπόν τα μπουγέλα από το κατάστρωμα και τα πετούσαμε στη θάλασσα,χτυπούσαμε καμπίνες μας κυνηγούσαν,αλλά ζημιές δεν κάναμε στο εσωτερικό παρα μόνο ένα ηλεκτρονικό που αχρηστέψαμε

----------


## Speedkiller

Για τη Romilda που γιορτάζει σήμερα!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46140

----------


## xidianakis

τα χρονια του πολλα κ απο εμενα μιας που δεν μπορω να ειμαι πειραια!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> τα χρονια του πολλα κ απο εμενα μιας που δεν μπορω να ειμαι πειραια!!!



Δεν λέω το πλοίο!Την χρήστη Romilda λεώ!:wink:

----------


## xidianakis

εεεε μα δν διευκρινισες κ εσυ φιλε speedkiller:wink:!!! τεσπα οποιος γιορταζει, τα χρονια πολλα κ απο εμενα!!:grin:

----------


## noulos

Είπα και' γω! Υπάρχει Αγία Ρομίλτντα; :lol:
Χρόνια πολλά στην φίλη μας λοιπόν!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Χρόνια πολλά και από εμένα

----------


## Leo

¶ργησε μεν εδώ είναι δε...  :Very Happy:   Χρόνια Πολλά Ρομίλντα!!

Αναχώρηση στις 06.10.07 ώρα 15:15

PICT2311.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Για πολλούς από τα πλέον όμορφα πλοία της ακτοπλοϊας, η Ρομίλντα παίρνει το μπανάκι της ένα χειμωνιάτικο πρωινό του 2007 στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46283

----------


## gtogias

Η γνωστή χαϊδευτικά ως θωρηκτό, κοροϊδευτικά ως βρομίλντα μα πιο γνωστή ως φέρουσα μια από τις πιο ωραίες πλώρες που ταξιδεύουν στις ελληνικές θάλασσες, η Ρομίλντα εν πλω στον Σαρωνικό το Μάιο του 2007:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46860

----------


## Speedkiller

> Η γνωστή χαϊδευτικά ως θωρηκτό, κοροϊδευτικά ως βρομίλντα μα πιο γνωστή ως φέρουσα μια από τις πιο ωραίες πλώρες που ταξιδεύουν στις ελληνικές θάλασσες, η Ρομίλντα εν πλω στον Σαρωνικό το Μάιο του 2007:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46860



Eξαιρετικός!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

> Η γνωστή χαϊδευτικά ως θωρηκτό


 Αλλωστε και το συγκεκριμενο βαψιμο παραπεμπει στα τρικ που εφαρμοζαν οι αντιπαλοι στον Β παγκοσμιο πολεμο προσπαθοντας να ξεγελασουν σχετικα με τις διαστασεις και το σχημα ενος πολεμικου που επλεε σε αποσταση.
Υπεροχη φωτο ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ROMILDA ο ανυπερβλητος καθρεφτης του πλοιου στο γαλαζιο του ουρανου και του αιγαιου

romilda 17-3-2007 (367).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ROMILDA τα χειριστηρια απο την κοντρα γεφυρα.Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο βεβαια και στον καπτα γιαννη μαναλη που εβγαλε 4 συνεχη χρονια στην αγονη γραμμη με απειρα stand by και παντα καλη καρδια

romilda 17-3-2007 (21).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ROMILDA κροσαρισμα με ro\ro 

ROMILDA (29).JPG

----------


## jvrou

Μπράβο Ben...

----------


## Naias II

Ωραιότατες φωτογραφίες. Μου αρέσει με τα παλιά του χρώματα!

----------


## naftopoulo

οι φωτογραφιες σου φιλε ΒΕΝ BRUCE ειναι υπεροχες. Σου αφιερωνω και 'γω την ROMILDA ενα καλοκαιρινο απογευμα στον Αγιο Κηρυκο...
Υ.Γ. Οι fotos ειναι απο κινητο...

Image0892.jpg

Image0893.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ROMILDA στη σικινο

romilda 17-3-2007 (346).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aλλη μια φωτο απο την κοντρα γεφυρα του ROMILDA

romilda 17-3-2007 (495).JPG

----------


## opelmanos

H ΡΟΜΙ στον Πειραιά.Καλοκαίρι 2004

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47470

----------


## thanos75

> H ΡΟΜΙ στον Πειραιά.Καλοκαίρι 2004
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47470


 Ωραία φωτο....Πρέπει το πλοίο εδώ να κόντευε να πιάσει πρωτόκολλο...Τίγκα τα καταστρώματα.  Κρίμα πάντως που δύσκολα θα ξαναδούμε αυτό το πλοίο να ταξιδεύει

----------


## opelmanos

Γιατί το λές αυτό?

----------


## Vortigern

Παντως το πλοιο δν θα ξαναταξιδεψει μαλλον αμα δν συμορφωθη με καποιους κανονισμους για να παρει τα νεα πιστοποιητικα.Οποτε Ρομιλντα και Δημητρουλα τα πρωτα off

----------


## xidianakis

εχω ακουσει οτι το πλοιο εχει βλαβη και μολις διωρθωθει θα ξεκινισει δρομολογια. ισχυει αυτο?

----------


## naftopoulo

Στον πειραια στα 200αρια περιμενωντας....


DSC007300.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ROMILDA στο απεραντο γαλαζιο, στο δρομο για αναφη

romilda 17-3-2007 (431).JPG

----------


## Romilda

καλημερα σε ολους!
οπως εμαθα σημερα απο εγκυροτατη πηγη και για να μπω στο ματι μερικων που κατηγορουν την καραβαρα(ξερεις εσυ ποιος εισαι ;-) ), το Ρομιλντα θα βγει για να κανει επισκευη στις μηχανες μηπως και παρει λιγο δρομο παραπανω.αν και ελπιζω να αλλαξουν και καμια λαμπα μηπως και φανει η αρχοντια της!!!!!

----------


## Vortigern

> καλημερα σε ολους!
> οπως εμαθα σημερα απο εγκυροτατη πηγη και για να μπω στο ματι μερικων που κατηγορουν την καραβαρα(ξερεις εσυ ποιος εισαι ;-) ), το Ρομιλντα θα βγει για να κανει επισκευη στις μηχανες μηπως και παρει λιγο δρομο παραπανω.αν και ελπιζω να αλλαξουν και καμια λαμπα μηπως και φανει η αρχοντια της!!!!!


Αυτο θα γραφτει στην Ιστορια!!!Μακαρι να γινει αυτο το θελω πολυ.!

----------


## opelmanos

Ψάχνοντας εντόπισα ενα αδερφάκι της ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑΣ.Πηγη:    http://matteosgallery.fotopic.net/p40682209.html

----------


## iletal1

Απόγευμα της 02/8/09 μόνη της και παραπονεμένη.................

----------


## kapas

> Ψάχνοντας εντόπισα ενα αδερφάκι της ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑΣ.Πηγη: http://matteosgallery.fotopic.net/p40682209.html


 φιλε μου αν αντεχεις δες και αυτο το αδερφακι της... :Sad: 
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/free_enterprise_VI_1972.htm

----------


## f/b kefalonia

ελεος :Mad: τι πλεουμενο ειναι αυτο!!γιατι για καραβι δεν προκειται παντως!

----------


## giannisk88

Σα περιστερόνας είναι έλεος!!!!
Ηθελα και να ήξερα πως του ήρθε του μετασκευαστή να το κάνει έτσι!!! :Mad:

----------


## george123

Η μοναχική ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ χθες το απόγευμα.

----------


## noulos

> Η μοναχική ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ χθες το απόγευμα.


 Τώρα που έφυγε και το Sardinia Vera είναι ακόμα πιο μελαγχολική εικόνα!!!

----------


## harlek

> Η μοναχική ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ χθες το απόγευμα.


Στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι και τόσο μόνη... το λιμάνι έχει γεμίσει παροπλισμένα/κατεσχεμένα της εταιρείας
...όπως το '96, μόνο που τώρα αντί Ventouris Sea Lines βλέπουμε G.A. Ferries...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ρομιλντα...*Πειραιας 15-8-2009.

DSCN2861.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο opelmanos_

----------


## ROVINSONAS

Η Ρομιλντα στο λιμανι της Σίφνου με τα χρώματα της δύσης του ήλιου!!
Τα καλα χρόνια του πλοίου που μακαρι να ξαναέρθουν!!

Romilda.jpg

----------


## TOM

δεν νομιζω φιλε να ξαναερθουν καλεσ μερες ουτε γι'αυτο αλλα οθτε για τα υπολοιπα πλοια της GA FERRIES χωρισ να εξαιρω κανενα.

----------


## diagoras

Μια ασπρη Ρομιλντα στον Πειραια 
σάρωση0025.jpg 
Στον TSS APOLLON

----------


## xidianakis

σε λιγο καιρο θα την χασουμε την ρομιλνταρα.. οπως και τη δημητρουλα. οποτε καλο θα ειναι να κραταμε υλικο και για τα επομενα χρονια!

----------


## opelmanos

Kρίμα πάντως αν και δεν έχω ταξιδέψει ποτέ με αυτό το πλοίο το συμπαθώ απίστευτα μετά τον ΤΕΟ φυσικά.Οποτε έμπαινε στον Πειραιά η έβαζε μπρός τις μηχανές του κάπνιζε σαν υφαίστειο.Μακάρι να ξαναταξιδέψει αν και δεν το πιστεύω :Sad:

----------


## Leo

Φίλτατε Μάνο, αφού σου αρέσει, να σου αφιερώσω μαι τέτοια φωτογραφία από την κλασική Ρομιλντάρα!!!  :Very Happy: 

PICT0129.jpg

----------


## nickosps

Μπράβο captain! Ωραία φωτογραφία!

----------


## diagoras

Αψογη φωτογραφια καπταιν

----------


## opelmanos

> Φίλτατε Μάνο, αφού σου αρέσει, να σου αφιερώσω μαι τέτοια φωτογραφία από την κλασική Ρομιλντάρα!!! 
> 
> PICT0129.jpg


Καλά τα σχόλια περιτά με έφτιαξες Κάπταιν.Σε ευχαριστώ μέσα α΄π'την καρδιά μου.Να σαι πάντα καλά να ανεβάζεις τόσο ωραίες φωτογραφίες.Αψογος :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Όταν λέμε " ...κι ο ¶γιος Νικόλας στην πλώρη σου " εννοούμε κι αυτό?
Πάντως την Ρομιλντάρα δεν την βοήθησε να ξαναβγεί στο Αιγαίο....  :Cool: 

P1220213.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Όταν λέμε " ...κι ο ¶γιος Νικόλας στην πλώρη σου " εννοούμε κι αυτό?
> Πάντως την Ρομιλντάρα δεν την βοήθησε να ξαναβγεί στο Αιγαίο.... 
> 
> P1220213.jpg


Ωραίος Κάπταιν :Razz: Οσο για το πλοίο λυπάμαι και εγώ πάραπολύ που δεν θα ξαναταξιδέψει και που δε βρήκα ευκαιρία να ταξιδέψω με αυτό ποτέ.Μόνο ο πατέρας μου ταξίδεψε μια φορα από Μυτιλήνη για Λήμνο όταν έκανε την άγονη της Δωδεκανήσου το 1997:cry:

----------


## Enalia

> Όταν λέμε " ...κι ο ¶γιος Νικόλας στην πλώρη σου " εννοούμε κι αυτό?
> Πάντως την Ρομιλντάρα δεν την βοήθησε να ξαναβγεί στο Αιγαίο.... 
> 
> P1220213.jpg


Ωραίο σχόλιο και ωραία φωτογραφία επίσης.
Μπράβο, Leo.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Μια ασπρη Ρομιλντα στον Πειραια 
> σάρωση0025.jpg 
> Στον TSS APOLLON


 Σε ευχαριστω φιλε diagora .

----------


## diagoras

> Όταν λέμε " ...κι ο ¶γιος Νικόλας στην πλώρη σου " εννοούμε κι αυτό?
> Πάντως την Ρομιλντάρα δεν την βοήθησε να ξαναβγεί στο Αιγαίο.... 
> 
> P1220213.jpg


 Αυτο ακριβως :Wink:  :Razz: .Υπεροχη καπταιν

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ρομιλντα*... 
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο opelmanos._

romilda.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Πω πώ!! το καλό πράγμα αργεί να γίνει δάσκαλε.Λευκή φορεσιά,φρέσκο φρέσκο,τέλεια φωτό σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Πρόκειται για ένα βαπόρι που ταξιδεύει πολύ καλά στη θάλασσα.Βαρύ και σταθερό!Τώρα για το μέλλον του...........

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Πρόκειται για ένα βαπόρι που ταξιδεύει πολύ καλά στη θάλασσα.Βαρύ και σταθερό!Τώρα για το μέλλον του...........


 Σιμφονω και επαυξανω ...και παιδια οσο και να μιν το πιστευτε  :Cool: το πεθιμισα να μπενει σφιριζοντας παντα στο λιμανι τις φολεγανδρου και ας ειχα φαει και ολι τι βρομα που μπορει να εχει ποτε μεσα ενα βαπορι ...

----------


## basiaras 27

καλημερα.βλεπω οτι ολοι ειστε fan του romilda.δεν θα το ελεγα γιατι οταν ειχα παει σαντορινη πριν 2 χρονια εκανα 16 ωρες.οχι οτι με χαλασε παντος,ηταν καλα μονο  η ταλαιπορια με χαλασε λιγο

----------


## nikolas200

Αστα φίλε μου. Απο ταλαιπωρία το Ρομίλντα αλλο τίποτα

----------


## aris A

το ρομιλντα στον πειραια 5/8/09

----------


## dokimakos21

Ρομιλντα -Αναχωρηση απο Πειραια....Για τον φιλο opelmanos...

Romilda DEPART FROM PIREUS.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> Ρομιλντα -Αναχωρηση απο Πειραια....Για τον φιλο opelmanos...
> 
> Romilda DEPART FROM PIREUS.JPG


Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ φίλε μου να σαι κάλά.Πολύ ωραία φωτό :Razz:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ROMILDA ο ακουραστος εργατης της ναυτικης εταιρειας GA FERRIES του Γερασιμου Αγουδημου ,στα νερα του αιγαιου σε αλλη μια <αποστολη> μεσα στο καταχειμωνο του 2006

ROMILDA (22).JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Σιγουρα ο Ben Bruce εχει οιστρο σημερα το βραδυ με τις καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες που μοιραζετε μαζι μας!

----------


## opelmanos

> ROMILDA ο ακουραστος εργατης της ναυτικης εταιρειας GA FERRIES του Γερασιμου Αγουδημου ,στα νερα του αιγαιου σε αλλη μια <αποστολη> μεσα στο καταχειμωνο του 2006
> 
> ROMILDA (22).JPG


Ωραία φωτό φίλε Μπέν η Ρομιλντάρα στις ομορφιές της ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ  :Razz:

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Το Ρομίλντα στον Αθηνιό:
ThiraBlueStarFerry1.JPG

----------


## dimitrissamos

kai mia fotografia me tis propeles tou romilda http://shipping.sh.funpic.de/htmls/romilda.html

----------


## xidianakis

αναχωρηση της ρομιλντα απο το λιμανι του Dover ως pride of canterbury με τα σινιαλα της P&O.  ημερομηνια 18/8/1989. απο το αρχειο του πατερα μου για ολο το φορουμ... :Wink: 


romilnta.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σιγουρα εχεις αξιολογο πατερα!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ρομιλντα*...Πειραιας 15-8-2009.

_DSCN2859.jpg_
_χαρισμενη στους Ben Bruce, xidianakis και aegeanspeedlines_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ROMILDA στη ροτα για αναφη.Για τους TSS APOLLON ,Αpostolos,ellinis , opelmanos και τον καπτα μακη που μας εστειλε εκει

romilda 17-3-2007 (434).JPG

----------


## xidianakis

> F/B *Ρομιλντα*...Πειραιας 15-8-2009.
> 
> _DSCN2859.jpg_
> _χαρισμενη στους Ben Bruce, xidianakis και aegeanspeedlines_


σ' ευχαριστω T.S.S. Αν βλεπω καλα, το πλοιο εχει παρει κλιση προς τα αριστερα?

----------


## hayabusa

πρέπει να λάβεις υπόψην ότι και η φωτογραφία γέρνει ελαφρώς προς τα δεξιά οπότε ίσως να ειναι οφθαλμαπάτη

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ROMILDA χειμωνας 2006 μια φωτο αφιερωμενη μονον για τον φιλο opelmanos :Wink: 

ROMILDA (16).JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> ROMILDA χειμωνας 2006 μια φωτο αφιερωμενη μονον για τον φιλο opelmanos
> 
> ROMILDA (16).JPG


*ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ* φίλε Μπέν σέυχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την αφιέρωση και τι δεν θα δινα να ξαναέβλεπα το πλοίο να ταξίδευε και πάλι

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ROMILDA στον πειραια του 2000 milenium

old (78).jpg

Για τους TSS APOLLON, Apostolos & Romilda

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Εξαιρετικο κοντινο πλανο! Ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση Ben Bruce.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Τρομερη φωτογραφια Ben! :Very Happy:

----------


## Melis7

Φοβερή φώτο. Γι'αυτό κι εγώ θα παραθέσω άλλη μία..... Κρίμα όμως να έχει καταντήσει έτσι έρημο στο λιμάνι......

----------


## Melis7



----------


## BEN BRUCE

ROMILDA στον πειραια του millenium.Προσεξτε τα πρασινα καταστρωματα

old (105).jpg

----------


## Melis7

Εδώ το πλοίο το καλοκαίρι του 2007 στο λιμάνι των Λειψών όταν έκανε άγονη Δωδεκανήσου αλλά έφτανε μέχρι την Κάλυμνο. Δίπλα του διακρίνεται το Νήσος Κάλυμνος....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ROMILDA μια καταπλωρη φωτο στον πειραια

old (84).jpg

Για ολους τους φιλους

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Εξαιρετικά καλοτάξιδο βαπόρι!!!!!!!!!

----------


## erenShip

θα ήθελα να κάνω μία ερώτηση...τι καλό είχε το καράβι αυτο?

----------


## noulos

> θα ήθελα να κάνω μία ερώτηση...τι καλό είχε το καράβι αυτο?


Εφτιαχνε καλό καφε το μπαρ. Βαπορίσιο!!!  :Razz:

----------


## erenShip

χα,χα,χα,χα!!!!!!!!! δυστυχώς εγώ το μόνο καλό που έχω κρατήσει από αυτό το καράβι είναι η λαχτάρα μου να δω την ικαρία στην οποία ήθελα να παω! από εκεί και πέρα μόνο κάτι κατσαρίδες θυμάμαι...

----------


## harlek

Είχα ταξιδέψει αρχές Μαίου 2003 για Πάρο, καθημερινή με αναχώρηση από Πειραιά κατά τις 15.30... Πειραιάς-Πάρος 6,5 ώρες γεμάτες! Αλλά το πλοίο ήταν ψιλοάδειο, αρκετά καθαρό (!) και είδαμε κι ένα ηλιοβασίλεμα φοβερό λίγο πριν φτάσουμε...
Δεν ξαναταξίδεψα μαζί του, αλλά μου άφησε μια ευχάριστη ανάμνηση, που δεν έχει καμία σχέση με εκείνες από τα Ανθή Μαρίνα και Μαρίνα...

----------


## erenShip

τι να πω!!! εγώ ταξίδεψα πέντε φορές με αυτό και όχι μόνο ήταν βρώμικο...να φανταστείς την πρώτη φορά που μπήκα είχα πρώτη θέση καμπίνα και μέσα έκαναν παρέλαση η κατσαρίδες και την τελευταία φορά που μπήκα είχα πάρει και ένα σεντόνι μαζί μου για να κάτσω στο κάθισμα γιατί κυκλοφορούσαν ψύλλοι! άθλιο!!!!

----------


## speedrunner

> τι να πω!!! εγώ ταξίδεψα πέντε φορές με αυτό και όχι μόνο ήταν βρώμικο...να φανταστείς την πρώτη φορά που μπήκα είχα πρώτη θέση καμπίνα και μέσα έκαναν παρέλαση η κατσαρίδες και την τελευταία φορά που μπήκα είχα πάρει και ένα σεντόνι μαζί μου για να κάτσω στο κάθισμα γιατί κυκλοφορούσαν ψύλλοι! άθλιο!!!!



Αχ τι μου θυμίζετε παλιές κακές εποχές, βρώμα, κοριοί και 7 ώρες μέχρι να πιάσουμε Πάρο, και επειδή εγώ έχω ταξιδέψει δεκάδες φορές και μάλιστα δωδεκάωρα +,  για Φολέγανδρο δεν θέλω να το βλέπω ούτε σε φωτογραφία!!!!

----------


## harlek

Προφανώς το ταξίδι μου εκείνο ήταν εξαίρεση, γιατί οι υπόλοιπες αναμνήσεις μου από πλοία GA ήταν κι εμένα του στυλ "χειρότερα δε γίνεται". Βέβαια, μην παρεξηγηθώ, μη νομίσετε ότι το πλοίο μέσα θύμιζε Blue Star ή π.χ. Θεολόγο! Ήταν σαφώς γερασμένο και κιτς, αλλά δεν σιχαινόσουν και να ακουμπήσεις...
Να φανταστείτε ότι στο ταξίδι εκείνο έφαγα και καραβίσιο παστίτσιο στο εστιατόριο (χωρίς παρατράγουδα)!

----------


## Karavostasis

Σιγουρα τα τελευταια χρονια στο πλοιο[ειδικα τους θερινους μηνες] η ελλειψη καθαριοτητας ηταν εμφανεστατη, ομως το οτι ηταν καλοταξιδο δεν μπορει να αμφισβητηθει. Κανοντας και 'γω, οπως ο φιλος speedrunner, αυτα τα περιφημα δωδεκαωρα[και βαλε...] ταξιδια απο και προς Φολεγανδρο, εχω πεσει αρκετες φορες σε 6 και 7 μποφορ και η Ρομιλντα δεν καταλαβαινε τιποτα. Σε αντιθεση με αλλα πλοια[ονοματα δεν λεμε :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ] που επρεπε να 'χεις γερο στομαχι για να την παλεψεις...

----------


## rjjjh2004

Το μόνο της καλό: πολύ καλοτάξιδη.... Ειδάλλως από κανόνες υγιεινής αθλιότερη δεν γίνεται. Η δε τσιγκουνιά της πλοιοκτησίας ήταν εμφανέστατη από το 2002 που ταξίδεψα. Στις σκάλες για τις καμπίνες πρώτης θέσεως υπήρχαν αφίσες στα αγγλικά και γαλλικά: "Μη μεταφέρετε ζώα από Αγγλία προς Γαλλία και τανάπαλιν, ΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΣ ΛΥΣΣΑΣ!!!".... Κανείς δεν είχε αγγίξει αυτές τις αφίσες από τότε που το πλοίο ως 'Pride of Canterbury' ένωνε Αγγλία και Γαλλία!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μνημειο παλιων επιγραφων ηταν το Εξπρες Αφροδιτη, δεν ειχαν αλλαξει απολυτος τιποτα απο την sealink εποχη.Τωρα για το Ρομιλντα δεν πρεπει να ξεχναμε την φοβερη μανουβρα, με τις τρεις προπελες και τα δυο προπελακια που παιρνουν ενεργεια απο την μεσαια, την μεγαλη μηχανη.Το βαπορι απο το 1994 που το θυμαμαι εχει παει παντου και ετρωγε σχεδον παντα τις αγονες της δωδεκανησου για να εχουν καθαρο δρομολογιο τα μαρινα ,ροδανθη τοτε που η εταιρεια ηταν το νουμερο ενα αλλα αυτο ο πολυς ο κοσμος το εχει ξεχασει και του εχουν μεινει στο μυαλο μονο τα τελευταια δυσκολα χρονια

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Μνημειο παλιων επιγραφων ηταν το Εξπρες Αφροδιτη, δεν ειχαν αλλαξει απολυτος τιποτα απο την sealink εποχη.Τωρα για το Ρομιλντα δεν πρεπει να ξεχναμε την φοβερη μανουβρα, με τις τρεις προπελες και τα δυο προπελακια που παιρνουν ενεργεια απο την μεσαια, την μεγαλη μηχανη.Το βαπορι απο το 1994 που το θυμαμαι εχει παει παντου και ετρωγε σχεδον παντα τις αγονες της δωδεκανησου για να εχουν καθαρο δρομολογιο τα μαρινα ,ροδανθη τοτε που η εταιρεια ηταν το νουμερο ενα αλλα αυτο ο πολυς ο κοσμος το εχει ξεχασει και του εχουν μεινει στο μυαλο μονο τα τελευταια δυσκολα χρονια


 
ΒΕΝ αν ξανακοιτάξεις τα παραπανω σχόλια και γενικά ΟΛΟΙ δεν συζητανε για το καθε αυτό πλοίο!ίσα ίσα που ειπανε τα καλύτερα στο τι συμπεριφορά είχε π.χ στον καιρό.
αλλά από αυτό μέχρι στο να κάνουν παρέλαση οι κατσαρίδες λες και είναι εθνική εορτή είναι άλλο θέμα...

αν για παράδειγμα υπήρχε ένα εστιατόριο που στα καλά του είχε ένα πολύ καλό όνομα ήταν πεντακάθαρο,με άψογη εξυπηρέτηση ΑΛΛΑ τα τελευταία χρόνια βρίσκεις κατσαρίδες στο φαγητό,λερωμένα τραπεζομάντηλα και ότι άλλο φανταστείς τι πρέπει να λέμε??δεν πειράζει που είναι έτσι τώρα αλλά παλιά ηταν καλό εστιατόριο????σεβασμός μηδέν στον πελάτη αλλά μην τα κοιτάτε αυτά...παλιά πως ήταν να θυμάστε...

Συγνώμη αλλά δεν είναι έτσι! όταν σε προτιμάμε είμαστε καλοί αλλά όταν λέμε αλήθειες είμαστε αχάριστοι??

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Oι αποψεις ειναι προσωπικες και δεν ασπαζονται υποχρεωτικα απο ολους.Εδω εχουμε να κανουμε με ανθρωπους ανω του μεσου ορου οι οποιοι εχουν κριση οποτε τα παραμυθια περισσευουν.Αυτο ειναι και το νοημα της δημοκρατιας αλλωστε
Παντως σε μια τριημερη εν πλω βολτα με το βαπορι, πηγα σε ολους τους χωρους του πλοιου δεν ειδα κατι το μεμπτο ακομα και στα μαγειρια.
Το μονο που εχω να παρατηρησω ειναι οτι στην τραπεζαρια των αξιωματικων εχει μια μεγαλη καδραρισμενη φωτο του μιλενα με την πρωτη του εμφανιση της ga ferries η οποια ειναι πολυ σπανια και δεν την εχω ξαναδει ποτε και πουθενα

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Oι αποψεις ειναι προσωπικες και δεν ασπαζονται υποχρεωτικα απο ολους.Εδω εχουμε να κανουμε με ανθρωπους ανω του μεσου ορου οι οποιοι εχουν κριση οποτε τα παραμυθια περισσευουν.Αυτο ειναι και το νοημα της δημοκρατιας αλλωστε
> Παντως σε μια τριημερη εν πλω βολτα με το βαπορι, πηγα σε ολους τους χωρους του πλοιου δεν ειδα κατι το μεμπτο ακομα και στα μαγειρια.
> Το μονο που εχω να παρατηρησω ειναι οτι στην τραπεζαρια των αξιωματικων εχει μια μεγαλη καδραρισμενη φωτο του μιλενα με την πρωτη του εμφανιση της ga ferries η οποια ειναι πολυ σπανια και δεν την εχω ξαναδει ποτε και πουθενα


 
Όσον αφορά το χαρακτηρισμό στον επιστρέφω διότι δεν έθιξα προσωπικά  κανέναν ούτε παραμύθιασα! απλά έκανα ένα σχόλιο σύμφωνα με αυτά που έγραψαν οι συμφορουμίτες.

το παράδειγμα με το εστιατόριο ήταν ΤΥΧΑΙΟ και δεν είχε σχεση με το πλοίο αλλά ειπώθηκε για να δείξω οτι είναι πολύ άσχημο να να απαγορεύεις σε κάποιον να έχει προσωπική άποψη και κρίση!!

από την πλευρά μου το τελειώνω εδώ το θέμα.

----------


## Melis7

> θα ήθελα να κάνω μία ερώτηση...τι καλό είχε το καράβι αυτο?


Για τι καλό είχε αυτό το βαπόρι πρέπει να ρωτήσετε τους κατοίκους της άγονης. Μέχρι να τα παρατήσει τελείως ο καπτα-Μάκης όλα του τα βαπόρια ήταν θαυμάσια. Όσο για το Ρομίλντα έδινε πνοή στην άγονη και ήταν πάντα στην ώρα του. Νομίζω υπάρχει και διαφήμιση από τη δεκαετία του 90 στο forum μας που διαφήμιζε την ταχύτητά του. Πάντως, ποτέ δεν έπεφτε κάτω από τα 17 μίλια. (Προσοχή, ό,τι λέω ισχύει μέχρι τις αρχές της δεκαετίας που μας έφυγε..... Από κει και πέρα άλλαξαν τα πράγματα......)

----------


## erenShip

κοίτα, στην δεκαετία του '90 έζησα αυτό το πλοίο και έμαθα την αξία του για τις άγονες γραμμές! όμως όταν ένα τέτοιο καράβι που ήταν από τα καλύτερα βρίσκεται σε αυτή την κατάσταση που ήταν τα τελευταία χρόνια, δεν νομίζω ότι άξιζε και καλές κριτικές... το αποτέλεσμα μετράει!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Και δηλαδη για τα τελευταια δυσκολα χρονια,παει το καραβι,το φουνταρουμε?Ετσι ειναι?Ετσι παει στις μερες μας?Και δεν μιλαω με το συναισθηματικο κινητρο.Οπως αναφερθηκε πριν το καραβι ΟΡΓΩΣΕ τις αγονες και ηταν παρα πολλα χρονια ακουραστος εργατης.ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΑΡΑΓΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΦΑΕΙ ΤΟΣΗ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΙΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ?

----------


## erenShip

το θέμα είναι ότι τα τελευταία χρόνια δεν ήταν εντάξει μπροστά στο επιβατικό κοινό! θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα και στις ημέρες μας να ήταν στις προτιμήσεις του κόσμου αν δεν είχε όλοι αυτή την βρομιά, τις καθυστερήσεις και άλλα πολλά!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Νομιζω οτι με τις αγονες εχετε παραληψει κατι πολυ βασικο.Πριν 2 χρονια ειχα παει με τη ρομιλντα παρο, ναξο, σικινο φολεγανδρο, ιο, θηρα,αναφη δηλαδη 6 λιμανια.Αν σε καθε λιμανι καθυστερουσε δεκα λεπτα ,λογο φορτηγων, τραφικ, καιρου χωρις να υπολογισουμε προβληματα που τυχον ειχε το βαπορι θα εφτανε στον πειραια μετα απο αυτο το κυκλικο ταξιδι  με δυο ωρες καθυστερηση.Τι λετε το πληρωμα θα μπορουσε να ανταπεξελθει;το πλοιο;Τι λεμε τωρα για καθαριοτητες και αν η μακαροναδα ειναι μετρια.
Αγονη= λειτουργημα
Ακομα και με τις επιδοτησεις

----------


## Melis7

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα Ben Bruce και μπορούμε να κρατάμε και τα καλά από τα καράβια κ όχι μόνο τα άσχημα. Γιατί όταν εμείς δεν είχαμε καράβι για Λειψούς και έπρεπε να κατέβω είτε στην Πάτμο, είτε στη Λέρο ξημερώματα και να περιμένω μέσα στην υγρασία να περάσει το τοπικό για να πάω στο νησί μου το πρωι, τότε δεν μπορώ παρά να σκέφτομαι τα θετικά......

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα Ben Bruce και μπορούμε να κρατάμε και τα καλά από τα καράβια κ όχι μόνο τα άσχημα. Γιατί όταν εμείς δεν είχαμε καράβι για Λειψούς και έπρεπε να κατέβω είτε στην Πάτμο, είτε στη Λέρο ξημερώματα και να περιμένω μέσα στην υγρασία να περάσει το τοπικό για να πάω στο νησί μου το πρωι, τότε δεν μπορώ παρά να σκέφτομαι τα θετικά......


Ειπες μεγαλη και πολυ σωστη κουβεντα τωρα φιλε μου! :Wink:

----------


## noulos

> Νομιζω οτι με τις αγονες εχετε παραληψει κατι πολυ βασικο.Πριν 2 χρονια ειχα παει με τη ρομιλντα παρο, ναξο, σικινο φολεγανδρο, ιο, θηρα,αναφη δηλαδη 6 λιμανια.Αν σε καθε λιμανι καθυστερουσε δεκα λεπτα ,λογο φορτηγων, τραφικ, καιρου χωρις να υπολογισουμε προβληματα που τυχον ειχε το βαπορι θα εφτανε στον πειραια μετα απο αυτο το κυκλικο ταξιδι  με δυο ωρες καθυστερηση.Τι λετε το πληρωμα θα μπορουσε να ανταπεξελθει;το πλοιο;Τι λεμε τωρα για καθαριοτητες και αν η μακαροναδα ειναι μετρια.
> Αγονη= λειτουργημα
> Ακομα και με τις επιδοτησεις


Λειτούργημα, ναι! Αλλά όχι τσάμπα. Και σε καμία περίπτωση οι νησιώτες που περιμένουν το πλοίο της άγονης - όποιο και αν είναι αυτό - για να ζήσουν (χωρίς εισαγωγικά), δεν αξίζουν ένα βρώμικο βαπόρι! Και φυσικά δεν φταίει το κάθε βαπόρι αλλά ο κάθε ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΣ που τσεπώνει τις επιδοτήσεις και δεν σέβεται τον πολίτη που (θέλει δε θέλει) τον πληρώνει!

----------


## erenShip

συμφωνώ απόλυτο με τον noulo! :Smile:

----------


## nikosnasia

> Λειτούργημα, ναι! Αλλά όχι τσάμπα. Και σε καμία περίπτωση οι νησιώτες που περιμένουν το πλοίο της άγονης - όποιο και αν είναι αυτό - για να ζήσουν (χωρίς εισαγωγικά), δεν αξίζουν ένα βρώμικο βαπόρι! Και φυσικά δεν φταίει το κάθε βαπόρι αλλά ο κάθε ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΣ που τσεπώνει τις επιδοτήσεις και δεν σέβεται τον πολίτη που (θέλει δε θέλει) τον πληρώνει!


Τον κάθε "απαράδεκτο" υπάρχουν αρχές να τον ελέγξουν.Αν αυτό δεν γίνεται το καράβι τι φταίει ; ¶στε ήσυχα τα πλοία για την κατάντια τους εμείς οι άνθρωποι φταίμε. Αν στο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ παρουσιάστηκαν κοριοί το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ φταίει;

----------


## Tasos@@@

Στην παρούσα φάση όμως ,αυτός ο "απαράδεχτος" έχει προσφέρει ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ στην ακτοπλοια μας ομως και αυτο ειναι κατι που δεν πρεπει να ξεχναμε. :Wink:

----------


## Melis7

Αν έχουμε πρόβλημα με το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο, τι θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε για παράδειγμα για το Sardinia Vera και για πολλά ακόμα??? Όπως υπόθηκε και παραπάνω, δεν φταίνε τα πλοία για τίποτα αλλά οι αρχές και οι πλοιοκτήτες.....

----------


## marsant

Φιλε nikosnasia θα συμφωνησω απολυτα μαζι σου σε ολα και θα προσθεσω επισης οτι το site αυτο ειναι καραβολατρικο και στεγαζει την τρελα μας και την αγαπη μας για τα πλοια.Δεν ειναι ωραιο να χαρακτηριζουμε πλοια και να βαζουμε ασχημες ταμπελες σε αυτα γιατι πολυ απλα δεν ειμαστε δημοσιογραφοι αλλα καραβολατρες που σημαινει αγαπαμε θαλασσα και πλοια...

----------


## nikosnasia

> Φιλε nikosnasia θα συμφωνησω απολυτα μαζι σου σε ολα και θα προσθεσω επισης οτι το site αυτο ειναι καραβολατρικο και στεγαζει την τρελα μας και την αγαπη μας για τα πλοια.Δεν ειναι ωραιο να χαρακτηριζουμε πλοια και να βαζουμε ασχημες ταμπελες σε αυτα γιατι πολυ απλα δεν ειμαστε δημοσιογραφοι αλλα καραβολατρες που σημαινει αγαπαμε θαλασσα και πλοια...


Ακριβώς !!!!!!!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

Να και μία ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ του 2000, έξω από τον Περαία.
Pict2000029.jpg

----------


## noulos

> Στην παρούσα φάση όμως ,αυτός ο "απαράδεχτος" έχει προσφέρει ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ στην ακτοπλοια μας ομως και αυτο ειναι κατι που δεν πρεπει να ξεχναμε.


Ναι έχει προσφέρει. Αλλά σίγουρα όχι με το αζημίωτο!!!
Εχει πάρει πολύ περισσότερα.




> nikosnasia	
> 
> Τον κάθε "απαράδεκτο" υπάρχουν αρχές να τον ελέγξουν.Αν αυτό δεν γίνεται το καράβι τι φταίει ; ¶στε ήσυχα τα πλοία για την κατάντια τους εμείς οι άνθρωποι φταίμε. Αν στο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ παρουσιάστηκαν κοριοί το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ φταίει;


Μα αυτό ακριβώς είπα και εγώ!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ρομιλντα*...Πειραιας 20-12-2009.

DSCN0862.jpg

----------


## xidianakis

> F/B *Ρομιλντα*...Πειραιας 20-12-2009.
> 
> DSCN0862.jpg


...μονη κι ερημη, που καποτε εσφυζε απο επιβατες και οργωνε το αιγαιο!...

----------


## Tasos@@@

Αληθινη αρχοντισσα του Αιγαιου! :Sad: Παρα τις οποιες κακοτοπιες που περναει τωρα,αυτη η αρχοντια της δεν κρυβεται....

----------


## nikolas200

Δυστυχώς απ' οτι φαίνεται έφτασε το τέλος της για τα Ελληνικά νερά

----------


## Leo

Για τον marsant να συνέλθει από το σοκ του Επτάνησος.... κάτι σε λευκό και αγέροχο  :Wink: 

Η ίδια φωτό για την Romilda και τον opelmanos  :Very Happy:  για διαφορετικούς λόγους στον κάθε ένα.
PICT5102romil.jpg

----------


## marsant

Nα σαι καλα φιλε Λεο,σε ευχαριστω για την ομορφη φωτο με ενα παρεξηγημενο πλοιο να φευγει καμαρωτο για αλλο ενα ατελειωτο ταξιδι.Πηγαινε φυσικα πιο πολυ το ασπρο στα πλοια της εταιριας και ηταν πιο διαχρονικα και πιο αρχοντικα τα σινιαλα ετσι, κριμα που σχεδον ολες οι εταιριες εχουν πλεον μονο μπλε τα πλοια τους, εξαφανιζοντας το ασπρο που παντοντε κανει ωραια αντιθεση με το γαλαζιο της θαλασσας.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ROMILDA στον πειραια πριν περιπου μια δεκαετια

new (4).jpg

Για τους TSS APOLLON, tasos@@@ , Apostolos

----------


## opelmanos

> ROMILDA στον πειραια πριν περιπου μια δεκαετια
> 
> new (4).jpg
> 
> Για τους TSS APOLLON, tasos@@@ , Apostolos


Περασμένα μεγαλεία διηγώντας τα να κλαίς  :Sad:

----------


## Melis7

Όντως, περασμένα μεγαλεία. Οι καλές εποχές, όταν ακόμα έφευγαν τα Δωδεκανησιακά από τον ¶γιο Σπυρίδωνα. Απλά, κοιτάξτε πίσω την ταμπέλα της Δ.Α.Ν.Ε. και θα καταλάβετε για πόσο παλιά φώτο μιλάμε......

----------


## Tasos@@@

Απιστευτη φωτογραφια ενος πολυ αδικημενου (οπως και τα αδερφα της εταιριας) πλοιου. :Very Happy: Διαμαντι!Να'σαι καλα φιλε Ben για οτι μας εχεις χαρισει! :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ROMILDA αναχωρηση τον χειμωνα του 2003

scan0021.jpg

----------


## Melis7

Και δίπλα Δημήτριος Εξπρές ως Ποσειδώνας 2 ή ως Δημήτριος....?????

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Και δίπλα Δημήτριος Εξπρές ως Ποσειδώνας 2 ή ως Δημήτριος....?????


Ως EXPRESS POSEIDON, σκετο, απο το 2000 και μεχρι το τελος του το 2005.Εφυγε για διαλυση στην ινδια ως EXPRESS P

----------


## Melis7

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Ben Bruce για την άμεση απάντηση.....

----------


## xidianakis

> ROMILDA αναχωρηση τον χειμωνα του 2003
> 
> scan0021.jpg


μια φωτο απο την καλυτερη περιοδο της ακτοπλοϊας (1999-2004) κατα τη γνωμη μου.... ευχαριστουμε ben.

----------


## Karolos

_Σκαναρισμένο slide  τραβηγμένο από το Απόλλων όταν συναντήσαμε το Romilda λίγο έξω από τον κάβο της Σύρου, (περίπου στα 2,5 με 3 νμ. πρίν το ακρ. Τρίμεσον), ενώ το Romilda είχε φύγει απο τον Πειραιά μία ώρα πρίν απο εμάς. Στο βάθος απο πίσω είναι το στενό.  Ανδροs αριστερά και Τήνos δεξιά.
_
img053.jpg

_Αφιερωμένο στόν φίλο μου opelmanos και σε όσους αρέσει το βαπόρι_

----------


## Karolos

_Kαι εδώ είμαστε δίπλα και προσπερνάμε._

img055.jpg

----------


## xidianakis

> _Kαι εδώ είμαστε δίπλα και προσπερνάμε._
> 
> img055.jpg


... θα το πω για ακομη μια φορα!... παλιες καλες εποχες!!! ευχαριστουμε.. το καταστρωμα ειχε αρκετο κοσμο....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Βεβαια δεν εχω να σχολιασω για αλλη μια φορα για τις αρτιες τεχνικα φωτο του Καρολου και οι συγκεκριμενες ειναι και ιδιετερα δυσκολες λογο του προχωριμενου της ωρας.

----------


## Melis7

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τους προλαλήσαντες...... οπότε δεν έχω να προσθέσω κάτι παραπάνω...

----------


## nickosps

Συγχαρητήρια για τις φωτογραφίες Κάρολε!

----------


## Karolos

_Φίλοι μου καλοί σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια, μέσα απο την καρδιά μου._ _Να είστε πάντα καλά._

----------


## nikosnasia

Σεπτέμβριος 2003 με φόντο την Κύθνο.
Pict2003034.jpg

----------


## Karolos

> Σεπτέμβριος 2003 με φόντο την Κύθνο.
> Pict2003034.jpg


 _Συγχαρητήρια !!! η φωτογραφία σου είνα πολύ όμορφη.
_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε nikosnasia  εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ROMILDA αναχωρηση απο πειραια στις 26 φεβρουαριου του 2006 για δυτικες κυκλαδες

ROMILDA (10).JPG

Αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON, Apostolos

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ομορφη Συλλεκτικη φωτογραφια! Ευχαριστουμε Ben Bruce

----------


## Melis7

> ROMILDA αναχωρηση απο πειραια στις 26 φεβρουαριου του 2006 για δυτικες κυκλαδες
> 
> ROMILDA (10).JPG
> 
> Αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON, Apostolos


Φοβερή γωνία λήψης.....

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Φοβερή γωνία λήψης.....


Ναι τα κανει κατι τετοια ο φιλος Ben... :Wink:

----------


## xidianakis

αααα ρε ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑρα! που ξεπεσες!... αραγε θα ξανα-ταξιδεψει ποτε στο αιγαιο??

----------


## opelmanos

> αααα ρε ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑρα! που ξεπεσες!... αραγε θα ξανα-ταξιδεψει ποτε στο αιγαιο??


 Koίτα για τα επιβατικά δεδομένα καλύτερα να μην ξαναταξιδέψει ποτέ ούτε αυτό ούτε η Μιλένονταλιάνα.
Καραβολατρικά μόνο για αργοσαρωνικό κάνουν αυτά τα πλοία πλέον και για τοπικά.

----------


## Thanasis89

Εεε δεν αντέχω άλλο... Ντελίριο σουρεάλε...  :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

Ρομίλντα ...Αναχώρηση από Πειραιά τον Μάρτιο του 2007.Η φωτογραφία είναι τρεβηγμένη από τον Τεό.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92795
Χαρισμένη στους φίλους Ξυδιανάκης ,BEN BRUCE,nikosnasia

----------


## opelmanos

Και μία πλωράτη στην αμαρτωλή θέση που κάθεται το Ανθή Μαρίνα και παλιότερα ο Διαγόρας
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92796

----------


## xidianakis

μανο η πρωτη ειναι τελεια!

----------


## opelmanos

Ωραία τσάκω και μια δεύτερη !!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92842

----------


## xidianakis

> Ωραία τσάκω και μια δεύτερη !!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92842


ντοκουμεντα! 
σ΄ ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!

----------


## opelmanos

Παρόλο που έχω μπεί μια και μόνο φορά σαν επισκέπτης ήταν ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου πλοία.
Εδώ ανοικτά της Σύρου το Νοέμβριο του 2003!!
Αφιερωμένη στους BEN BRUCE ,Ξυδιανάκης ,nikosnasia 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92843

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ROMILDA αφιξη στην σικινο τον μαρτιο του 2006

romilda 17-3-2007 (347).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ROMILDA αποψη απο το γκαραζ με μερικα απο τα ενοικιαζομενα αυτοκινητα που επεστρεφαν στα νησια για την νεα σεζον

romilda 17-3-2007 (482).JPG

----------


## basilis.m

τι βαπορι κι αυτο!!!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

> ROMILDA αποψη απο το γκαραζ με μερικα απο τα ενοικιαζομενα αυτοκινητα που επεστρεφαν στα νησια για την νεα σεζον
> 
> romilda 17-3-2007 (482).JPG


Πανταχού παρών είσαι . Μπράβο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ROMILDA στην φολεγανδρο τον μαρτιο του 2007.Φωτο απο το αβατον της κοντρα γεφυρας


romilda 17-3-2007 (303).JPG

----------


## erenShip

> ROMILDA στην φολεγανδρο τον μαρτιο του 2007.Φωτο απο το αβατον της κοντρα γεφυρας
> 
> 
> romilda 17-3-2007 (303).JPG


αχ.....δεν το πιστεύω αυτό που θα πω...αλλά μου έλειψε αυτό το καράβι......

----------


## hayabusa

ειχε πάρει καμια φωτιά εκεί πάνω; γιατί ήταν σε τόσο άθλια κατάσταση;

----------


## kythnos

> ειχε πάρει καμια φωτιά εκεί πάνω; γιατί ήταν σε τόσο άθλια κατάσταση;


 Μια εικόνα χίλιες λέξεις που λένε....Το καράβι ήταν σε άθλια κατάσταση!!!!Παίζει πάντως να πήρε και καμία φωτιά για αυτό παρουσίαζε αυτήν την κατάσταση:roll: :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

> Μια εικόνα χίλιες λέξεις που λένε....Το καράβι ήταν σε άθλια κατάσταση!!!!Παίζει πάντως να πήρε και καμία φωτιά για αυτό παρουσίαζε αυτήν την κατάσταση:roll:


 Όχι ρε παιδιά τι φωτιά να πήρε ,τόση μπόχα που πετούσε η τσιμινιέρα τι θα κάνει δεν θα μαυρίσει?Και ποιός να ανέβει εκεί πάνω να τα πλύνει.Διάβαζα προχτές ένα αφιέρωμα στον Εφοπλιστή σχετικά με το πλοίο και έμεινα έκπληκτος!

----------


## erenShip

> Όχι ρε παιδιά τι φωτιά να πήρε ,τόση μπόχα που πετούσε η τσιμινιέρα τι θα κάνει δεν θα μαυρίσει?Και ποιός να ανέβει εκεί πάνω να τα πλύνει.Διάβαζα προχτές ένα αφιέρωμα στον Εφοπλιστή σχετικά με το πλοίο και έμεινα έκπληκτος!


εμένα πάντως θα μου λείψει! διότι δεν θα έχω πια ένα καράβι σε τέτοια κατάσταση για να ασχολούμε..... αλλά από την άλλη δεν θα ήθελα να ξανά ταξίδευα με αυτό....!

----------


## kythnos

> εμένα πάντως θα μου λείψει! διότι δεν θα έχω πια ένα καράβι σε τέτοια κατάσταση για να ασχολούμε..... αλλά από την άλλη δεν θα ήθελα να ξανά ταξίδευα με αυτό....!


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο σε αυτό που λες Ειρήνη κάπως έτσι αισθάνομαι και εγώ!!!!όσο για την φωτιά που έγραψα φυσικά έκανα πλάκα!!!!

----------


## erenShip

> Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο σε αυτό που λες Ειρήνη κάπως έτσι αισθάνομαι και εγώ!!!!όσο για την φωτιά που έγραψα φυσικά έκανα πλάκα!!!!


ναι το κατάλαβα μάνο! μην ανησυχείς  :Wink: ...το θέμα είναι αν το καράβι ήταν σε καλύτερη κατάσταση τα τελευταία χρόνια θα "έκλεινε την αυλαία" της ζωής του υπερήφανο. αλλά η κατάσταση του ήταν θλιβερή και ακόμα πιο θλιβερή τώρα που είναι παροπλισμένο στο Πειραιά περιμένωντας και αυτό την σειρά του!

----------


## kythnos

Έπρεπε να έφευγε νωρίτερα ή να το πρόσεχαν περισσότερο, έγω όσες φορές είχα μπεί είχα εκνευριστεί απίστευτα και με την κατάσταση του άλλα και με την ταχύτητα του!!!!Αν δεν μπορούμε να το αντέξουμε εμείς που αγαπάμε τα πλοία φαντάζομαι ο απλός κόσμος....

----------


## erenShip

> Έπρεπε να έφευγε νωρίτερα ή να το πρόσεχαν περισσότερο, έγω όσες φορές είχα μπεί είχα εκνευριστεί απίστευτα και με την κατάσταση του άλλα και με την ταχύτητα του!!!!Αν δεν μπορούμε να το αντέξουμε εμείς που αγαπάμε τα πλοία φαντάζομαι ο απλός κόσμος....


τι να πω, ειλικρινά λυπάμαι αυτό το πλοίο... δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως τέτοια μεγάλα πλοία που πρόσφεραν τόσα πολλά στην ελληνική ακτοπλοία καταλάγουν σε τέτοια κατάσταση δεν μπορώ να καταλαβω, για παράδειγμα το Λήμνος, Μήλος..κ.α.

----------


## Amorgos66

Ταξίδεψαμε παν πολλες φορές μαζί....
...με αποκάλεσαν ¨Ρομιλντάκια¨  :Very Happy: ....
...καταθέτω  3  φωτο που τράβηξα με το κινητό(τότε δεν είχα ψηφιακή...)
..εν πλω με τον ακούραστο εργάτη της άγονης 
...που τώρα πνέει τα λοίσθια...
Ολα κάποτε τελειώνουν.... :Surprised: ops:

----------


## nikolas200

Παιδιά βρίσκεται ακομα στον πειραιά με τα άλλα παροπλισμένα του Αγούδημου ; Προχθές που πέρασα δεν το είδα

----------


## basilis.m

> Παιδιά βρίσκεται ακομα στον πειραιά με τα άλλα παροπλισμένα του Αγούδημου ; Προχθές που πέρασα δεν το είδα


μα φυσικα που αλλου να παει αυτο εξαιρεση των υπολοιπων ειναι? :Razz:

----------


## NAXOS

ΠΕΡΑΣΜΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΙΑ.....
27032008154.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

....μία περιήγηση στο πλοίο... :Smile: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWUA2...eature=related

----------


## nikolas200

Καταπληκτικο αφιέρωμα Αμοργος.

----------


## nikos_kos

[QUOTE=milos express;136777]νιονιο κοιταξε να δεις επειδη ξερω κατι παραπανω το ρομιλντα μια χαρα παει να σου πω και μαλιστα πριν μια εβδομαδα που ειχε μεσα περιστατικο απο κυθνο με συνοδεια γιατρου στην διαρκεια δεν πηγαιναν καλα τα πραγματα αναπτυξε ταχυτητα 18,5-19,0 για τον πειραια...
στις ωρες του ειναι τυπικο αφου του εχουν βαλει παραμονη 1/2 ωρα στα λιμανια τι να κανει να τρεχει να καθεται να περιμενει την ωρα του...[/QUO
επιασε 19 η ρομιλνταρα??

----------


## kythnos

[QUOTE=nikos_kos;360724]


> νιονιο κοιταξε να δεις επειδη ξερω κατι παραπανω το ρομιλντα μια χαρα παει να σου πω και μαλιστα πριν μια εβδομαδα που ειχε μεσα περιστατικο απο κυθνο με συνοδεια γιατρου στην διαρκεια δεν πηγαιναν καλα τα πραγματα αναπτυξε ταχυτητα 18,5-19,0 για τον πειραια...
> στις ωρες του ειναι τυπικο αφου του εχουν βαλει παραμονη 1/2 ωρα στα λιμανια τι να κανει να τρεχει να καθεται να περιμενει την ωρα του...[/QUO
> επιασε 19 η ρομιλνταρα??


Μάλλον αναφέρεσε στο παρελθόν γιατί πλέον το Ρομίλντα δεν ταξιδεύει!!!! :Confused:  Και φυσικά δεν μπορεί πριν μία εβδομάδα να ήταν Κύθνο!!!!!

----------


## minoan

[QUOTE=nikos_kos;360724]


> νιονιο κοιταξε να δεις επειδη ξερω κατι παραπανω το ρομιλντα μια χαρα παει να σου πω και μαλιστα πριν μια εβδομαδα που ειχε μεσα περιστατικο απο κυθνο με συνοδεια γιατρου στην διαρκεια δεν πηγαιναν καλα τα πραγματα αναπτυξε ταχυτητα 18,5-19,0 για τον πειραια...
> στις ωρες του ειναι τυπικο αφου του εχουν βαλει παραμονη 1/2 ωρα στα λιμανια τι να κανει να τρεχει να καθεται να περιμενει την ωρα του...[/QUO
> επιασε 19 η ρομιλνταρα??


_@ kythnos_ αναφέρεται στις *15-11-08*!!!!!!!!

----------


## gnikles

ΕΧΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΟΤΙ ΟΦΙΛΟΣ ΝΙΚΟS_KOS ΜΑΣ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ  ΕΝΑ ΠΑΛΙΟ ΜΥΝΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΗΣΤΗ MILOS EXPRESS  ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙ ΤΗ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΤΟ ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ!!!

----------


## nikos_kos

> ΕΧΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΟΤΙ ΟΦΙΛΟΣ ΝΙΚΟS_KOS ΜΑΣ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΑΛΙΟ ΜΥΝΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΗΣΤΗ MILOS EXPRESS ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙ ΤΗ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΤΟ ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ!!!


 

ακριβως!!!!

----------


## kythnos

Καλώς, απλώς δεν το κατάλαβα ότι αναφέροταν σε παλιότερο μήνυμα....

----------


## nikolas200

Το είδα στον Πειραιά προχθές που περιμενα κατι συγγενεις να έρθουν με τον Αγιο Γεωργιο.  Παιδία το καράβι τρίζει λες και παραπονιέται που είναι εκει μόνο και εγκατελειμμένο

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Απο το μυνημα του Νικολα καταλαβαινουμε ποσο ασχημα ειναι το πλοιο.  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Amorgos66

....Kυριακη 3 Δεκεμβρίου 2006...
Αναχωρηση ωρα 15.00...δια
Παρο-Ναξο-Ηρακλειά-Σχοινούσα-Κουφονήσι-Δονούσα-Κατάπολα(05.30 την επομένη...και  αν δουλευαν κ οι τρεις μηχανές.)..... :Very Happy: 

Romilda.jpg

----------


## Leo

Αυτή η φωτογραφία λέει πολλά, αυτά που είπε ο φίλος μας Amorgos66, αλλά και άλλα.

Εμένα μου ήρθε η σκέψη, να γιατί η ΝΕΛ αποφάσισε να βάψει τα βαπόρια της μπλέ. Περνούσε η Ρομίλντάρα με τα ντουμάνια της και τα λέρωνε. :Razz: 

Μην ξεχνάμε, τότε όλες οι παροπλισμένες κυρίες της GA Ferries, ήταν πρώτες μούρες στον Πειραιά. :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nikos_kos

χαχαχα σωστος ο φιλος...!

----------


## Karolos

*Καλησπέρα σε όλους. 

*karolos_0235.jpg
*
Φρεσκάρισμα στήν μνήμη μας  
*Από παλιό σκαναρισμένο slide.*
*

----------


## Amorgos66

> Αυτή η φωτογραφία λέει πολλά, αυτά που είπε ο φίλος μας Amorgos66, αλλά και άλλα.
> 
> Εμένα μου ήρθε η σκέψη, να γιατί η ΝΕΛ αποφάσισε να βάψει τα βαπόρια της μπλέ. Περνούσε η Ρομίλντάρα με τα ντουμάνια της και τα λέρωνε.
> 
> Μην ξεχνάμε, τότε όλες οι παροπλισμένες κυρίες της GA Ferries, ήταν πρώτες μούρες στον Πειραιά.


...are you sure...?????
Μπορει να υπάρχει και άλλος λόγος.....
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...4&d=1281882168

....lol.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leo

Πσσσσσσσςςςςςςςςς! Αυτός κι αν είναι λόγος, αλλά είναι σε εξαιρετική περίπτωση, όχι πάντα όπως της Ρομίλντας! :Very Happy:

----------


## erenShip

> ...are you sure...?????
> Μπορει να υπάρχει και άλλος λόγος.....
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...4&d=1281882168
> 
> ....lol....


παιδιά μην ξεχνάτε και τον Τεο!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Captain I.

Παρακολουθώ όσα γράφετε.....  Ορισμένα με στεναχορούν.... 
Ίσως είναι άπο τα λίγα πλοία της ακτοπλόιας που πρόσφεραν τόσα πολλά!!!!
Για εμένα είναι η πρώτη αγάπη και παντοτίνη!!!
Captain I.

----------


## harlek

Σε πρόσφατη συνέντευξη ο cpt Παναγιώτης Καραμόσχος λέει ότι στο Ρομλιντα το ενα thuster ήταν ηλεκτρικό και το δεύτερο "shaft". Αυτό σημαίνει ότι το δεύτερο συνδεόταν μηχανικά με τον άξονα της μεσαίας μηχανής π.χ. με κάποιου είδους συμπλέκτη; Ή απλά ότι η μεσαία μηχανή γύριζε ηλεκτρογεννήτρια που με τη σειρά της τροφοδοτούσε ηλεκτρικά το thruster;

----------


## nikos_kos

τι γινεται το ρομιλντακι?? εχουμε καμια εξελιξη??

----------


## parianos

Δυστυχως τιποτα κανενα νεο, παραμενει οπως ειναι στο λιμανι του Πειραια.....

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ στις 11-02-2011 αραγμένο στον Πειραιά.

ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ 02 11-02-2011.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

και χρονολογικά ας πάμε 6 μήνες και 12 μέρες μετά την φωτό του Παντελή, και να την θυμηθούμε που ο "δήμιος" Lucky Star την περνούσε για τελευταία φορά από τα φανάρια του Πειραιά *στις 30-08-11*, οδηγώντας την στην Αλιάγα

DSCF5271.JPG DSCF5287.JPG DSCF5308.JPG DSCF5316.JPG DSCF5323.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Όταν φωτογράφιζα το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ στις 19-06-2011 δεν περίμενα ότι και το τέταρτο πλοίο που φαίνετε.....δεν θα υπήρχε.

ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ 06 19-06-2011.jpg

----------


## nickosps

Ούτε εγώ το περίμενα φίλε Παντελή...  :Apologetic:

----------


## idrohoos

Τό καλοκαίρι του 1997 στόν Αγιο κήρυκο.


1997.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραίες αναμνήσεις απο το φίλο idrohoos, αλλά εγώ θα σας λυπήσω.
Το Ρομίλντα στις  06-09-2011 όταν είχε κάνει beaching στην Aliaga. Φωτο απο το φίλο Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ.

ROMİLDA  06-09-2011.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Τό καλοκαίρι του 1997 στόν Αγιο κήρυκο.
> 
> 
> 1997.jpg


Υπεροχη φωτογραφια απο το θρυλικο 1997. Να εισαι καλα, ο βαπορας στα καλυτερα του και λογικα τοτε θα πηγαινε σταθερα 17.5-18 κομβους...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ROMILDA τον μαρτιο του 2007 φωτογραφημενο απο το ακρωτηρι θηρας στην ροτα του για αναφη με πλοιαρχο τον Γιαννη Μαναλη.

romilda 17-3-2007 (171).jpg

----------


## mike.giann

> ROMILDA τον μαρτιο του 2007 φωτογραφημενο απο το ακρωτηρι θηρας στην ροτα του για αναφη με πλοιαρχο τον Γιαννη Μαναλη.
> 
> romilda 17-3-2007 (171).jpg


 το 2007 δεν ειχε ηδη τα νεα χρωματα???

----------


## pantelis2009

> ROMILDA τον μαρτιο του 2007 φωτογραφημενο απο το ακρωτηρι θηρας στην ροτα του για αναφη με πλοιαρχο τον Γιαννη Μαναλη.
> 
> romilda 17-3-2007 (171).jpg


Βομβαρδισμός απο σπάνιο υλικό σε πολλά θέματα, τις τελευταίες ώρες του 2012 απο το φίλο Κώστα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ROMILDA το 2006 στη ροτα για Πειραια

ROMILDA (29).jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> ROMILDA το 2006 στη ροτα για Πειραια
> 
> ROMILDA (29).jpg



Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία!!

----------


## capten4

περαμα, 1993....

----------


## Maiandros

> περαμα, 1993....



"Κάνε Αααα..." :Fat:  Σπάνια φωτογραφία φίλε capten4, σ'ευχαριστούμε που την μοιράστηκες μαζί μας!

----------


## pantelis2009

26/10/2011. Ότι είχε απομείνει απο το Ρομίλντα στην Aliaga. Φωτο του φίλου Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ.

ROMİLDA 26.10.11.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> 26/10/2011. Ότι είχε απομείνει απο το Ρομίλντα στην Aliaga. Φωτο του φίλου Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ.
> 
> ROMİLDA 26.10.11.jpg



Πόσο εύκολα ο άνθρωπος καταστρέφει και πόσο "εύκολα" δημιουργεί....

----------


## Maiandros

Κατάπλους και απόπλους του ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ στο λιμάνι της Πάρου τον Απρίλιο του 2007.

ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ..jpg ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ας δούμε τον κατάπλου του Ρομίλντα πριν από αρκετά χρόνια στο λιμάνι της Αλοπρόνοιας! Τίγκα στον κόσμο το βαπόρι της άγονης γραμμής. Ο τρίτος από αριστερά είναι ο φημισμένος "Γαρμπής", ο γνωστός καβοδέτης της Σικίνου.
sikinos04.gif
φωτό: απ' τον παλιό ιστότοπο του Δήμου Σικίνου.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πολυ ομορφη εικονα, το βαπορι, οι κατοικοι και οι επισκεπτες της αγονης γραμμης. Η Ρομιλνταρα μαζι με τον Κορναρο ειναι τα απολυτα βαπορια των αγονων γραμμων και δεν ηταν τυχαιο οτι ειναι κονταδερφα...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πολυ ομορφη εικονα, το βαπορι, οι κατοικοι και οι επισκεπτες της αγονης γραμμης. Η Ρομιλνταρα μαζι με τον Κορναρο ειναι τα απολυτα βαπορια των αγονων γραμμων και δεν ηταν τυχαιο οτι ειναι κονταδερφα...


Καλά, εσύ φαίνεται ότι έχεις "κόλλημα" με αυτά τα βαπόρια. :Fat:  Τι να πω εγώ που έχω αρρώστια με τα γιαπωνέζικα; :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## High1

Βαπόρι που σ'έβγαζε ασπροπρόσωπο και που κακομεταχειρίστηκε στα τελευταία του. Είχα την τύχη να το ζήσω πολλά χρόνια πρίν και όποτε γίνεται αναφορά για το πλοίο, πραγματικά μου έρχονται ανάμικτες αναμνήσεις. Κρίμα που διαλύθηκε

----------


## SteliosK

Είδαμε στην ανάρτηση του φίλου yoR  εδώ  στιγμές ταξιδιού με το Μαρίνα
στον επόμενο σύνδεσμο βλέπουμε στιγμές ταξιδιού και με το Ρομίλντα από Σαντορίνη προς Πειραιά.
http://www.lifo.gr/lifoland/magic-circus/32170

----------


## karavofanatikos

To Romilda μανουβράρει στο λιμάνι της Ανάφης! 
Ένα καθαρόαιμο αγονήτικο βαπόρι σ' ένα κατ' εξοχήν νησί της άγονης γραμμής! Απ' ότι φαίνεται οι Αναφιώτες το φετινό χειμώνα θα νοσταλγήσουν το συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι μπροστά στις εθνοκτόνες περικοπές δρομολογίων που βρίσκονται προ των πυλών.
romildaanafi5_b_0 (1).jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> To Romilda μανουβράρει στο λιμάνι της Ανάφης! 
> Ένα καθαρόαιμο αγονήτικο βαπόρι σ' ένα κατ' εξοχήν νησί της άγονης  γραμμής! Απ' ότι φαίνεται οι Αναφιώτες το φετινό χειμώνα θα νοσταλγήσουν  το συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι μπροστά στις εθνοκτόνες περικοπές δρομολογίων  που βρίσκονται προ των πυλών.
> romildaanafi5_b_0 (1).jpg



Νεκταριε νομιζω οτι μαλλον οι συνδεσεις με τον Πειραια θα παραμεινουν δυο.

Στις προκυρηξεις για τις αγονες υπαρχει ηδη μια γραμμη απο Πειραια ή Λαυριο για Θηρα-Αναφη ενω το ΣΑΣ αποφασισε να βρεθει η πιστωση ωστε να προκυρηχθει μια γραμμη με επιδοτουμενο τμημα Σαντορινη-Θηρα-Αναφη-Κασο-Πηγαδια Καρπαθου-Διαφανι-Χαλκη-Ροδο που λογικα θα ξεκινα απο Περαια... 

Αν λοιπον η πρωτη συνδιαστει με μια απο τις δυο αγονες των Δυτικων Κυκλαδων, οπως στο παρελθον με τον Κορναρο, και με τη δευτερη να γινεται πραγματικοτητα, ελπιζω συντομα, η Αναφη θα παραμεινει με δυο  εμβομαδιαιες συνδεσεις με τον Πειραια.

Τωρα οσον αφορα τη Ρομιλνταρα... Θρυλικη παρουσια των αγονων, βαπορι με προσωπικοτητα και πολλα χαρισματα.

----------


## Enalia

> To Romilda μανουβράρει στο λιμάνι της Ανάφης! 
> Ένα καθαρόαιμο αγονήτικο βαπόρι σ' ένα κατ' εξοχήν νησί της άγονης   γραμμής! Απ' ότι φαίνεται οι Αναφιώτες το φετινό χειμώνα θα νοσταλγήσουν   το συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι μπροστά στις εθνοκτόνες περικοπές δρομολογίων   που βρίσκονται προ των πυλών.
> romildaanafi5_b_0 (1).jpg


Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία. Το Ρομίλντα στους ...φυσικούς του χώρους.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Η πεταλουδα της αγονης στο λιμανι της πεταλουδας του Αιγαιου... Γεια σου Ρομιλνταρα ατελειωτη και βεβαια αξεχαστη. Φωτογραφια απο τη wikipedia.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ αποπλους απο το λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1996 

_Romilda Piraeus 1996.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η πεταλουδα της αγονης στο λιμανι της πεταλουδας του Αιγαιου... Γεια σου Ρομιλνταρα ατελειωτη και βεβαια αξεχαστη. Φωτογραφια απο τη wikipedia.


Δίπλα είναι μιά Κ/Φ τύπου Osprey 55. Όμορφο σκηνικό με το κάστρο της Αστροπαλιάς (που λέει κ το τραγούδι) στην κορυφή του λόφου.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ROMILDA τον φεβρουαριο του 2006 οταν ταξιδευε με τις 2 μηχανες,απο τις 3,λογω προβληματος στην αριστερη προπελα

ROMILDA (19).JPG

----------


## Maiandros

Το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ αποπλέει από το λιμάνι των Καταπόλων,τον Ιούνιο του 2006. 

ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ (2).jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ωραιοτατη, ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Φοβερη φωτο με πλοιαρχο τον ηρωα της αγονης Γιαννη Μαναλη

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά τις πολύ ωραίες σας φωτο εγώ θα σας στεναχωρήσω. 
Μία φωτο του φίλου Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ με ημερομηνία 30.11.11. 

ROMILDA 30.11.11.jpg

----------


## nickosps

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Ψάχνοντας στο internet βρήκα αυτό το ενδιαφέρον αφιέρωμα: http://www.flickriver.com/photos/tag...n/interesting/
Έχει πολλά γνωστά σε εμάς πλοία στα πρώτα χρόνια τους, αλλά το βάζω στο θέμα της Ρομιλντάρας μιας και από αυτήν ξεκίνησα να ψάχνω...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Ψάχνοντας στο internet βρήκα αυτό το ενδιαφέρον αφιέρωμα: http://www.flickriver.com/photos/tag...n/interesting/
> Έχει πολλά γνωστά σε εμάς πλοία στα πρώτα χρόνια τους, αλλά το βάζω στο θέμα της Ρομιλντάρας μιας και από αυτήν ξεκίνησα να ψάχνω...


Eντάξει όλα αυτά ωραία κ ενδιαφέροντα αλλά κατά την ίδια λογική θα μπορούσαν να μπουν στο θέμα του Β.ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ,του ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ κ.ο.κ. Κάθε πλοίο έχει το θέμα του :Fat: .
Τι λένε οι διαχειριστές;

----------


## nickosps

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Ψάχνοντας στο internet βρήκα αυτό το ενδιαφέρον αφιέρωμα: http://www.flickriver.com/photos/tag...n/interesting/
> *Έχει πολλά γνωστά σε εμάς πλοία στα πρώτα χρόνια τους, αλλά το βάζω στο θέμα της Ρομιλντάρας μιας και από αυτήν ξεκίνησα να ψάχνω...*


Καλημέρα,
για τον λόγο που εξηγώ στο παραπάνω μήνυμα (με bold), το τοποθέτησα στο παρόν θέμα. Αν οι διαχειριστές νομίζουν πως πρέπει να πάει και στα άλλα πλοία, ας το κάνουν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλημέρα,
> για τον λόγο που εξηγώ στο παραπάνω μήνυμα (με bold), το τοποθέτησα στο παρόν θέμα. Αν οι διαχειριστές νομίζουν πως πρέπει να πάει και στα άλλα πλοία, ας το κάνουν.


Kαλημέρα, τον λόγο τον διάβασα αλλά θα μπορούσες να τα μοιράσεις στα αντίστοιχα θέματα.
Κ τα λεωφορεία; Εμένα μ' αρέσουν τα λεωφορεία κ τα είδα με ενδιαφέρον.Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να τα κάνουμε αχταρμά.

----------


## nickosps

Αγαπητέ φίλε, το συγκεκριμένο αφιέρωμα αφορά την εταιρεία Townsend Thoresen, στην οποία ανήκαν κάποτε κάποια "δικά μας" πλοία. Από ότι φαίνεται, κάτι το οποίο δεν γνώριζα, αυτή η εταιρεία ήταν αρκετά οργανωμένη και διέθετε λεωφορεία για τους επιβάτες της. Εγώ ανέβασα το link και μόνο, πιστεύοντας ότι οι φωτογραφίες που έχει από τα πλοία, θα ήταν για κάποιους από τους συνφορουμίτες μας ενδιαφέρουσες. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί από ένα link θα πρέπει να έχει δημιουργηθεί ένας λεγόμενος "αχταρμάς" μιας και δεν υπάρχουν απ'ευθείας εμφανιζόμενες φωτογραφίες από λεωφορεία στο forum ή από άλλα καράβια στο θέμα του Ρομίλντα. Αν παρ' όλα αυτά οι διαχειριστές θεωρούν ότι έγινε κάποιο "λάθος", ας προχωρήσουν σε διόρθωση ή σε διαγραφή του post.
Ευχαριστώ και συγγνώμη για το off-topic.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δεν ξερω τι επαθε το φιλος Βικτωρας σημερα αλλα θεωρω οτι γκρινιαζει χωρις λογο.

Το καλο και ομορφο ειναι οτι ο Νικος το βρηκε και το ανεβασε για να το χαρουμε ολοι. Ειναι εντος θεματος γιατι εχει και φωτογραφιες του Ρομιλντα. Αν τυγχανει επισης να εχει του Κορναρου, του Σαμοθρακη και του Πηνελοπη δε σημαινει οτι δεν ταιριαζει εδω ή οτι επρεπε να το μοιρασει παντου οπωσδηποτε. Ισως θα ηταν καλο να το εκανε, αλλα θεωρω οτι δεν πρεπει να ειναι το βασικο θεμα εστιασης μας αυτο!!!

Ενα μπραβο, ενα ευχαριστω και οχι παρατηρηση θεωρω πως ταιριαζει εδω.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Δεν γρινιάζω :Fat: . Εγώ του είπα ότι είναι ωραία κ ενδιαφέροντα ακόμα κ τα λεωφορεία Απλώς κ συμφώνως με την δομή του φόρουμ η οποία δεν είναι λάθος, κάθε πλοίο κ θέμα.Το ευτύχημα θα ήταν να είχαμε θέμα γιά την μεγάλη Τownsend Thoresen όπου εκεί ναι, να το ανέβαζε όπως ήταν :Fat: .

----------


## Takerman

Πριν 20 χρόνια.

romilda1 1994.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραια φωτο αλλα πιο ωραιο ειναι το πανο που ειναι στα αριστερα του πλοιου,καθως το πλοιο ειναι δεμενο στα 200αρια, προφανως για τους επιβατες της τελευταιας στιγμης,που κατεβαιναν με τον ΗΣΑΠ

----------


## Takerman

Ας βάλουμε καμιά φωτό να νοσταλγήσουμε. Να νοσταλγήσουμε βραδινό ταξίδι με τέτοιο ντουμάνι, που ξύπναγες το πρωί κι έβλεπες
τα sleeping bags των τουριστών στο κατάστρωμα μαύρα από την καρβουνίλα που πέταγαν τα φουγάρα. Σε συνδυασμό με την βραδινή υγρασία
τα καταστρώματα γίνονταν μαύρα.

romilda 05.jpg romilda2 05.jpg

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Πιο τέλεια η περιγραφή σου δεν μπορούσε να ήταν .. :Sour:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ρομίλντα στις 10/09/2011 φωτογραφημένο από το φίλο Selim San όταν είχε φτάσει στην Aliaga.

ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ 11 10-09-2011.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μια πραγματικα θρυλικη φιγουρα της ακτοπλοιας μας.

Ενα πλοιο που προσφερε πολλα, παρα πολλα και κατηγορηθηκε αλλο τοσο. Ενα σκαρι εξαιρετικα ανθεκτικο, καλοθαλασσο, λειτουργικο και με υψηλη τεχνολογια για την εποχη του, που δυστυχως μετα απο καποιο σημειο δεν πηρε την προσοχη που του αναλογουσε απο την εταιρια του και εδωσε αφορμη σε πολλους να σβησουν την παλια καλη εικονα της αλλα και την προσφορα της μεχρι τελους. 

Το ιδιομορφο αλλα αρχοντικο σουλουπι της και η υπερπλωραρα της θα μεινουν για παντα στις μνημες μας και νοητα θα εμφανιζονται σε καποιο λιμανι της αγονης γραμμης. 

Επειδη πολλοι εχουν πει για την ταχυτητα της, αξιζει να πουμε οτι δεν ηταν απο τη μανα του αργο βαπορι. Ο καπτα Δημητρης Λαδας που ειχε κανει για μακρα χρονικα διαστηματα ως υπαρχος στο βαπορι μου ειχε πει οτι εκει γυρω στο 1994, μαλλον στη γραμμη της Παροναξιας, πηγαιναν συνεχεια 18.5-19 κομβους και πισω τους ειχαν τον Απολλωνα να τους κυνηγα. Λιγη προσοχη να ειχε λαβει και θα αφηνε μονο καλες αναμνησεις.

Παρακατω σχεδον ενα χρονο πριν δεσει, αναχωρουσε το μεσημερι της Κυριακης 6/1/2008, μαλλον με καπετανιο τον Ισιδωρο Λιγνο, για ταξιδια μακρινα.

*Αν καποιος φιλος εχει σχεδια της ή εστω καποιο πιο απλο πλανο, σαν αυτα που υπαρχουν σε καθε βαπορι για να προσανατολιζονται οι επιβατες, θα ηταν χαρα μου να το ανεβασει.


Romilda_Piraeus_6_1_2008_b.jpg*

----------


## despo

Ηταν το υπ' αριθμό 1 πλοίο, το οποίο περίμεναν κανάλια και δημοσιογράφοι για να πούν πότε για υπεράριθμους, καθυστερήσεις και προ παντός βλάβες !!!

----------


## rjjjh2004

Μεταξύ 2002 και 2004 είχα κάνει αρκετά ταξίδια με την Ρομίλντα (ή και Βρωμίλντα, όπως την έλεγαν περιπαιχτικά)... Είχα πάει Αστυπάλαια, Σίκινο, Ίο... Οφείλω να παραδεχτώ ότι σε θάλασσες ήταν ιδιαίτερα καλοτάξιδη. 'Ομως, η έλλειψη φροντίδας στην ξενοδοχειακή υποδομή ήταν προκλητική. Στην πρώτη θέση (σε στυλ παλιού αγγλικού παμπ) οι βελούδινες φθαρμένες ταπετσαρίες, απαράδεκτες για το ελληνικό κλίμα. Οι τουαλέττες της τουριστικής χειρότερες και από στρατοπέδων. Με αποκορύφωμα δύο ταμπέλες-αφίσες στο κλιμακοστάσιο για της καμπίνες της πρώτης, στα αγγλικά και τα γαλλικά: "Μην μεταφέρετε ζώα από και πρός τη Γαλλία! Κίνδυνος Λύσσας!"... Προφανώς από τα πρώτα της χρόνια ως Pride of Canterbury, που κανείς δεν είχε μπει στον κόπο να βγάλει! (Θα προσπαθήσω να τις βρω σε φωτογραφίες, στο αρχείο μου)

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παντως οσον αφορα την ταχυτητα νομιζω οτι ειδικα το Ρομιλντα το ειχαν αδικησει αρκετα οι φημες ακομα και την περιοδο που η εταιρια το ειχε παραμελημενο. 

Εκτος του διαστηματος απο τα τελη καλοκαιριου του 2006 μεχρι αρχες της ανοιξης του 2007 που ταξιδευε με 12.5-14 κομβους και δυο μηχανες, λογω προβληματος στην προπελα, τον υπολοιπο καιρο, ακομα και στα τελη της καριερας του απ'οσο εδειχνε μπορουσε να πηγαινει σταθερα γυρω στους 16 κομβους αν το ηθελε η εταιρια. 

Πολλες φορες ηταν καθαρα επιλογη της τελευταιας να ταξιδευει το βαπορι με 13-14 κομβους σε καποιες ενδιαμεσες διαδρομες και με 15.5-16 σε καποιες αλλες.

Επισης η μεγαλη χρονικη διαρκεια των ταξιδιων ηταν αποτελεσμα και των παρα πολλων ενδιαμεσων λιμανιων περα απο τις επιλογες στην ταχυτητα.

Ας παρουμε παραδειγμα το δρομολογιο των μικρων Μπλου Σταρ απο Πειραια για Παρο-Ναξο-Ηρακλεια-Σχοινουσα-Κουφονησι-Καταπολα των περιπου 156 ν.μ. . 
Απο τα φαναρια του Πειραια μεχρι την αρχη της μανουβρας στα Καταπολα κανουν συνηθως 8 ωρες και 30 λεπτα, εχοντας σπαταλησει συνηθως 1 ωρα και 20 λεπτα σε μανουβρες και φορτωεκφορτωσεις στα ενδιαμεσα λιμανια.
Αν λοιπον το Ρομιλντα εκανε το ιδιο δρομολογιο με 15.5 κομβους μεση ταχυτητα, θα χρειαζοταν περιπου 10 καθαρες-πλευσιμες ωρες και εστω αλλη 1 ωρα και 30 λεπτα (εβαλα λιγο περισσοτερο απο τα μικρα Μπλου Σταρ) για μανουβρες και φορτωεκφορτωσεις. Αθροισμα 11 ωρες και 30 λεπτα.

Καμια σχεση με τις περιπου 16 ωρες και 30 λεπτα που θα εκανε (και νομιζω οτι οντως εκανε) στο δρομολογιο απο Πειραια για Συρο-Μυκονο-Παρο-Ναξο-Ηρακλεια-Σχοινουσα-Κουφονησι-Δονουσα-Αιγιαλη-Καταπολα των περιπου 214 ν.μ. και των 4 επιπλεον λιμανιων.

Οποτε να πως μια διαφορα 3 ωρων σε σχεση με τα μικρα Μπλου Σταρ μεχρι Καταπολα, μεγαλη σαφεστατα αλλα οχι χαωδης, μπορει να γινει διαφορα 8 ωρων μονο και μονο απο τα παρα πολλα ενδιαμεσα λιμανια.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To ROMILDA δεν αναδειχθηκε ποτε γιατι εξ αρχης η εταιρεια το ειχε ως αγονοπλοιο ειτε για να κανει την αγονη 12νησου για να αφησει καθαρο φιλετο στα ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ που τοτε ηταν τα Νο 1 βαπορια της ειτε για σκατζες ειτε τα τελευταια χρονια για επιδοτουμενα δρομολογια που εγιναν και η ταφοπλακα της ιστορικης αυτης εταιρειας, καθως ακομα εχουν να λαμβανουν απο το κρατος,Τωρα αγονη με 5 λεπτα καθυστερηση σε καθε λιμανι και κακες συνθηκες ειναι πολυ ευκολο να φτιαχτει η κακη φημη του πλοιου και του καθε πλοιου που μπλεκει με αυτην,Σιγουρα τα τελευταια χρονια δεν ηταν στα καλυτερα του αλλα σιγουρα ηταν σε πολυ καλυτερη κατασταση απο καποια που κυκλοφορουν σημερα ή μεχρι χθες καθως ως γνωστον δεν κυκλοφορουν πια αρκετα πλοια

----------


## express adonis

το ρομιλντα ηταν παντα το κρουαζιεροπλοιο του αιγαιου....και παντα το επιλεγαμε σε καθε κυκλαδιτικη εξορμηση.....ετυχε να ταξιδευω με το μιλενα απο ροδο για πειραια το 2009 οταν μας ειπαν οτι λογω βλαβης του ρομιλντα θα παρουμε το δρομολογιο του...το αποελεσμα??ροδος-χαλκη-διαφανι-καρπαθος-κασος-σητεια-αγιος νικολαος-ηρακλειο-αναφη-θηρα-ιος-σικινος-φολεγανδρος-κιμωλος-μηλος-σιφνος-σεριφος-κυθνος-πειραιας...56 ωρες....εποχες αλλησμονητες....

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> το ρομιλντα ηταν παντα το κρουαζιεροπλοιο του αιγαιου....και παντα το επιλεγαμε σε καθε κυκλαδιτικη εξορμηση.....ετυχε να ταξιδευω με το μιλενα απο ροδο για πειραια το 2009 οταν μας ειπαν οτι λογω βλαβης του ρομιλντα θα παρουμε το δρομολογιο του...το αποελεσμα??ροδος-χαλκη-διαφανι-καρπαθος-κασος-σητεια-αγιος νικολαος-ηρακλειο-αναφη-θηρα-ιος-σικινος-φολεγανδρος-κιμωλος-μηλος-σιφνος-σεριφος-κυθνος-πειραιας...56 ωρες....εποχες αλλησμονητες....


Είχες καμπίνα τουλάχιστον?

----------

